# When was the last time...



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Answer the previous poster's question and then post a "when was the last time" question of your own.

When was the last time you went swimming?


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't know how to swim, unfortunately! I've never gone swimming. I often have dreams about it, however.

When was the last time you were on a plane, and where did you go?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Man I can't remember- it's been a long while. It's been many years I would say. I can't really eat dairy and I'm not that big into sweets. 

When was the last time you got drunk?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I think the closest I've been to being drunk was two years ago(might have been slightly drunk)

When was the last time that you watched a movie?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

It's been quite a while since I sat down and watched an entire movie.

When was the last time you wrote a letter (a real one, not an email)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

MaidMarian said:


> It's been quite a while since I sat down and watched an entire movie.
> 
> When was the last time you wrote a letter (a real one, not an email)


Three years ago, when I was writing regularly with someone. I've actually been looking for a new pen-pal this year, but a couple potential ones have bailed out on me. Oh well.

EDIT: Actually, come to think of it, I'm pretty sure I wrote a letter to someone last year. Anyway:

When was the last time you went to a zoo or aquarium?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I went last year to the National Zoo in Washington, DC. It's a great zoo, and admission is free!

When was the last time you cleaned your bathroom?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Three days ago.

When was the last time you ate at a restaurant (not counting fast food)?


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

I’ts been nearly two months since I ate at a restaurant. I ate at the Petro Truck stop in Fargo, ND just off the interstate on my way home.

When was the last time you had a pleasant conversation with a stranger of the oposite sex?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Day before yesterday. I work in a grocery store, so I talk to all the customers.

When was the last time you brushed your teeth?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

This morning.

When was the last time you ate a banana?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

A couple days ago.

When was the last time you had a really weird dream?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A few nights ago.

When was the last time you went to the beach?


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

In July. 

When was the last time you got pulled over by a cop?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Never
When was the last time you stalked your elderly neighbor?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Exactly 9:50PM yesterday. I peaked into her window and she was eating some kind of granola.

When was the last time you filled up your gas tank?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Last Wednesday.

When was the last time you bought someone flowers?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

2 years ago

When was the last time you got a sunburn?


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe a slight one 3 years ago in Darwin.

When was the last time you broke something?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yesterday when I put freezing cold pepsi into a hot glass (dishwasher). It did not end well but I was intrigued to see if it would smash xD.

When was the last time you danced?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I did a random, spastic jig in my room a couple days ago- if that counts for anything.

When was the last time you scratched your back?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

20 minutes ago

when was the last time you went to an animal shelter?


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

I have never been to an animal shelter.

When was the last time you shook someone's hand?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

At a job interview 4 months ago.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^No new question, Shame on you! 

When was the last time you rode a bus?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Twelve days ago, I think.

When was the last time you were out in a heavy rain without an umbrella or raincoat?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

About a week ago.

When was the last time you watched a video on YouTube?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Hmm maybe a couple wks ago.

When was the last time u cuddled a kitty?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

This afternoon 

When was the last time you baked a cake?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've never baked a cake, but I baked cup cakes at around Halloween of last year. 

When was the last time you went for a walk?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Today.

When was the last time you attended a sporting event?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Jeez, that was in....I think 1994. A Redskins game at RFK Stadium.

When was the last time you saw a dead raccoon on the side of the road?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

two weeks ago

When was the last time you flossed your teeth?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This morning.

When was the last time your went to see a doctor?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Nov 2007 - I was hospitalized with bronchitis and pneumonia.

When was the last time you slept till noon?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't know. What's an MOS? :lol

When was the last time you read a newspaper?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Sometime in January, probably.

When was the last time you ate a meal outdoors?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

July 4th at my brothers house.

When was the last time you went fishing?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

July 10th. Caught 2 fish. 

When was the last time you read/saw something that made you lol?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Earlier today, can't remember what is was now though.

When was the last time you had an omelette?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sometime when I was a little kid. Omlettes are nasty!

When was the last time you cried?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

3 days ago.

When was the last time you rode the subway?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Saturday afternoon.

When was the last time you rode a horse?


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

Probably about 30 years ago while visiting some cousins who lived on a farm - quite the exciting experience, I must say. I was riding with my cousin who didn't show his city slicker relative any slack when it came to taking off at a full gallop- I had to hold on for dear life.

When was the last time you checked out a library book?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Saturday. I checked out _Novels and Stories: 1959-1962_ by Philip Roth (Library of America edition).

When was the last time you lost your keys?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

A long time ago.

When was the last time you went on holiday?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Over christmas

Last time you bought something at the store?


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Last saturday...bought a cardigan and a pair of ballet flats. 

When was the last time you went on a picnic?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I haven't been on once since I was a child. 

Last time you feel asleep outside?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Never.
When was the last time you urinated in public?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

You mean where other people could see me? Never.

When was the last time you used crayons?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never

When was the last time you held a baby?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

About 12 or 13 years ago. It was the only time.

When was the last time you walked at least 4 miles continuously?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Two or three months ago, I think.

When was the last time you had a song you hate stuck in your head?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yesterday.

When was the last time you had a drink with ice?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm drinking one right now.

When was the last time you had trouble sleeping?


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Last night!


When was the last time you ate at a restaurant?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

About 2 weeks ago.

When was the last time you ate Ice-Cream!?


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Tonight. Was cookies and cream, and I squirted ready-made frosting onto it. Hehe. Sugar rush!

When was the last time you hurt someone's feelings?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't even remember. If I have, they never told me.

When was the last time you heard a really good song?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Right now.

When was the last time you thought about telling a lie, but told the truth instead?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have no idea.

When was the last time you played a card game?


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow, probably like 15 years ago or something. I used to play Speed with my sisters.

When was the last time you had a good day?


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

This past Sunday was fun.

When was the last time you got on a ferris wheel?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I can't even remember, it's been so long.

When was the last time you petted a goat?


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh gosh not in a long time...maybe at a children's petting farm?

When was the last time you bought a new game (PC/console/board)?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

About a week ago (Rise of Flight, WWI fighter plane sim).

When was the last time you watched a full show on tv?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Last night when I watched CSI: Crime Scene Investigation.

When was the last time you blew a bubblegum?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

about three weeks

When was the last time you scrubbed a poodle?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Never. I have bathed a Jack Russell recently, though.

When was the last time you were stung/bitten by an insect?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The early 90's would be the last time I can remember being stung/bitten by anything.

When was the last time you had a cavity filled?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

About 15 years ago, I think.

When was the last time you overslept?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Today, if 1pm is oversleeping.  

When was the last time you saw a play?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Six years ago, I think. It was Beckett's _Waiting for Godot_ in Burlington, VT.

EDIT: Actually, I also saw a production of Shakespeare's _The Tempest_ around the same time. I don't remember whether that was before or after _Godot_. My memory is terrible.

When was the last time you watered a plant?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Many years ago, my mom finally stopped getting plants so the need to help water them went away lol.

When was the last time you took a bubble bath?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

when I was a little kid sometime

When was the last time you shaved?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yesterday, I think? Or maybe it was two days ago.

When was the last time you looked up a word in the dictionary?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just today, the internet version.

When was the last time you had a yard/garage sale?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

When I was 7, my parents and I sold some stuff at a flea market.

When was the last time you were awake past midnight?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Last night.

When was the last time you picked someone up from the airport?


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

Never.

When was the last time you had a cold?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

a few months ago

When was the last time you ate a slice of toast?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yesterday, for the first time in a while. Just got a new toaster.

When was the last time you got a phone call from someone who dialed the wrong number?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

three days ago and it was at 3 a.m. and was very sexual... I think it was a crank call - does that count?

When was the last time you dialed a wrong number and someone answered?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

don't remember

when was the last time you went on a hike?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Last year, though I'm not sure where the line is drawn between a hike and a mere walk in the woods. If we're talking a more heavy-duty hike, then probably six or seven years ago.

When was the last time you opened a gift?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3 or 4 years ago.

When was the last time you flew in an airplane?


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

2006

When was the last time you took a train?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

If the el or subway counts, then a couple weeks ago. If not, then January (when I rode Amtrak from Springfield, MA to Chicago).

When was the last time you used the oven?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Two days ago, broiling fish.

When was the last time you watched the sunset?


----------



## SK7 (Jul 22, 2009)

never, but i do recall seeing pretty colors in the sky & strangely colored clouds when i looked out the car window last month in the afternoon. does that count?

what was the last song u listened 2?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dumb Opinion - Diana Anaid

When was the last time you jumped rope?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Four months ago.

When was the last time you rode a bike?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

today

when was the last time you watched a TV show?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

About a week ago.

When was the last time you bought a pair of shoes?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

about 2 months ago

when was the last time you took a nap?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yesterday afternoon.

When was the last time you spoke to an audience of ten or more people?


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

I was in a play in front of perhaps 100 people. I find being on stage more relaxing than being in a room with two of three people.

I'm reasoned it that when I'm on the stage I KNOW why people are looking at me, it's like I'm in control. Whereas if people look at me in the street that gets my mind racing.

When was the last time you read a book?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm reading one right now (_Letting Go_ by Philip Roth).

When was the last time you drank a glass of fruit juice?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Not for at least a week. Too much HFCS. I stick with water, tea and silk.

When was the last time you tied your shoes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last tuesday, I rarely leave the house so it doesn't happen very often. 

When was the last time you used a microscope?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Fourteen years ago, probably, when I was in high school.

When was the last time you fell asleep in a moving vehicle?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

When I was coming back from an ATV trip with my dad last year.

When was the last time you had a meal usually associated with breakfast (cereal, eggs and bacon, pancakes, etc.) for dinner?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Within the last few weeks. Having cereal for dinner is nothing unusual for me.

When was the last time you took a test?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow.....um......oh yeah....last month. It was a quiz for the module that all employees had to take - it made no sense with all the jargon, but still got 100%.

When was the last time you called on a land line phone?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> When was the last time you called on a land line phone?


Friday. I use one almost everyday at work. My dad still has a landline phone as well.

When was the last time you played wiffle ball?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

never

when was the last time you ate a sandwich?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yesterday, a PBJ.

When was the last time you fed an animal?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

don't remember

when was the last time you had a glass of water?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm always drinking water, but usually out of a bottle that I refill from the tap. The last time I drank water out of a glass was probably a few months ago.

When was the last time you took a much longer shower than usual?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

yesterday's shower was pretty long

when was the last time you wore a hoodie?


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

Sometime in March

when was the last time you went on a nature hike?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

About a decade ago.

When was the last time you read through your spam box for laughs?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Last year.

When was the last time you did laundry?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Never (the joys of living still living with your parents, aye? )

When was the last time you broke something?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's been a while ago since I can't remember lol.

When was the last time you played a board game?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> When was the last time you played a board game?


august 8 at an SA meetup.

When was the last time you had pizza?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

don't remember. A couple months ago, I think.

When was the last time you rode in a car?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Several months ago.

When was the last time you walked on hot pavement with bare feet?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

One week ago, although I try to avoid it. Always hot here in AZ.

When was the last time you drew something?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't remember :lol

When was the last time you had a peanut butter and jelly sandwich?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

I can't eat jelly because I have fructose intolerance .

When was the last time you threw something because you were mad?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

MaidMarian said:


> I can't eat jelly because I have fructose intolerance .
> 
> When was the last time you threw something because you were mad?


Ask my ex. :um

When was the last time you went to a farmers' market?


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

Last Thursday - I am lucky enough to work just steps from a street which hosts a farmers' market every Thursday during the summer. 

When was the last time you ate something past its expiry date?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Today I made a sandwich using out of date bread. Waiting for pay day and all that.....

When was the last time you were stung by a bee?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I have never been stung by a bee (or anything else, for that matter).

When was the last time you were in a classroom?


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Ooh, about 4 years ago now. I feel old. 

When was the last time you started to bake a cake but secretly just ate all the cake mix?

'Fess up, we've all done it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pocketfox said:


> Ooh, about 4 years ago now. I feel old.
> 
> When was the last time you started to bake a cake but secretly just ate all the cake mix?
> 
> 'Fess up, we've all done it.


Well, almost. I made a no-bake cheesecake and had some of the batter before I poured it out into the graham cracker crust.

When was the last time you watered your lawn?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I never have to do that chore, thankfully.

When was the last time you ate something you really didn't enjoy?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Last night, I had a few pieces of cold shrimp, then put the rest in the fridge. 

When was the last time you laughed to yourself?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Today

When was the last time you read a good book?


----------



## milkyx (Jul 26, 2009)

2 days ago i read 'The Time Travelers Wife' because no one wanted to watch the film with me 
but it was better than I thought 

when was the last time you watched a film that made you cry?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't remember, I'm sure it's been a long time ago.

When was the last time you were bitten by a bug (mosquito, spider, etc.)?


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

last night in the park.************************************************************************************************************************* When was the last time you hurled?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

outcast69 said:


> When was the last time you hurled?


A couple months ago. I think it was something I ate.

When was the last time you drank kool-aid?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I buy sugar-free kool aid often. Just had a swig.

When was the last time you gave a foot massage?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Too many years ago to remember when it was lol

When was the last time you ordered/picked up take out food?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm waiting for it to arrive right now 

When is the last time you laughed without being worried about what others thought?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

About an hour ago at a party. Yeah! When was the last time you went to an anime convention?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never been to one.

WWTLT you have been over a river on a bridge?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Never been to one.
> 
> WWTLT you have been over a river on a bridge?


Last time I drove.

WWTLT you went _under_ a bridge _on a river_?


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

The last time I slept outside.********************************************************************************************************************** WWTLT you were happy?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

IT"S ZOOOOEY!!!! ahem, excuse me.

I think I had a brief moment of "happy" yesterday as I sped down a really narrow hilltop in my car.

When was the last time you witnessed the comedic stylings of Carrot Top?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

steelmyhead said:


> When was the last time you witnessed the comedic stylings of Carrot Top?


Probably on the Comedy Central Roast of Flavor Flav.

When was the last time you got a speeding ticket?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

never

when was the last time you went off the high dive at your pool?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

My pool? doesn't have a high dive. A pool? About 4 years ago.

When was the last time you stole something?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

epril said:


> When was the last time you stole something?


early 90's, i think around 94.

When was the last time, you actually dreamed?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lastnight, I even remember what I dreamed about.

When was the last time you were on a boat?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

about a year ago

When was the last time you used a Q-Tip?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Last night, for removing nail polish.

When was the last time you played an online game?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

About a week ago. Rainbow Snake rocks 

When was the last time you ate a bowl of oatmeal?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

....last year

When was the last time you played an audio cassette tape?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

last summer on a road trip. 
When was the last time you were kicked out of somewhere?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Two days after last Christmas.

When was the last time you stood on an upturned electrical appliance plug with no shoes on?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never :con :lol

WWTLT you ate a Pop-Tart? No, I am not talking about Britney Spears :roll :lol


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

uhm...years ago



When was the last time you...broke a glass?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Can't remember exactly; probably a few years ago.

When was the last time you ate a piece of food that had been on the floor?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

a couple days ago

When was the last time you checked your MySpace/Facebook page?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never. I don't have an account with either site.

When was the last time you sneezed?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

don't remeber. Pretty recently, I'm sure.

When was the last time you posted in this thread (before now)?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Way back in August.
When was the last time you licked bacon grease off of someone's fingers?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never that I can remember lol

When was the last time you had a crush on an actor/actress?


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

A couple of months ago.

When was the last time you ate Chinese food?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Father's Day. 
It is a tradition that I eat either Chinese food or Taco Bell Beef Burritos on his birthday (March 31), the day he died (January 22) or on Father's Day.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

wisteria said:


> A couple of months ago.
> 
> When was the last time you ate Chinese food?


Don't remember. Maybe a year ago.

When is the last time you took your dog for a walk?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Freedom2010 said:


> Don't remember. Maybe a year ago.
> 
> When is the last time you took your dog for a walk?


Never. My brothers do it, but my dog is one of those that takes _you_ for a walk anyway, and he gets plenty of exercise running around the back yard attacking random things. The reason I don't is because I don't want to go anywhere in this town though.

When was the last time you turned on the tv to watch it then realized 30 minutes later that it had been on the satellite operational directions channel the whole time without you even noticing because you were so lost in thought?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Never.

When was the last time you took a penny or left a penny?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I always leave pennies when I have them. I leave them on heads so the next person to pick them up has good luck haha =).

When was the last time you had a gumball? =]


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

zomgz said:


> I always leave pennies when I have them. I leave them on heads so the next person to pick them up has good luck haha =).
> 
> When was the last time you had a gumball? =]


Long ago, and it came out of a machine and cost way more then it was worth. I always felt ripped off when I bit into it only to find the center was hollow.

When was the last time you flirted with someone just to make you both feel good about yourselves?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

never. I'm not a flirt at all.

When was the last time you used a pair of scissors?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Today, I took the plastic loop thingy off a shirt.
When was the last time you were in an inner tube?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

epril said:


> When was the last time you were in an inner tube?


Probably the last time I went water tubing about 5 years ago.

When was the last time you watched fireworks?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

In November last year.

When was the last time you walked into a lamp post?


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

Fairydust said:


> In November last year.
> 
> When was the last time you walked into a lamp post?


Never, that I can remember, but I do have a bad memory . I've walked into just about everthing else though, including doorwalls, people, trees, etc. I'm known by many as a major klutz.

When was the last time you played chess?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

8 months ago when my ex-boyfriend taught me how.

When was the last time you cooked on a bbq grill?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

caflme said:


> When was the last time you cooked on a bbq grill?


a year ago i think

*when was the last time you saw the stars*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

don't remember. A year ago maybe?

When was the last time you took a nap?


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago, I think? I seldom take naps.

When was the last time you went to the beach?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Back in July.

When was the last time you laughed 'till you cried?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Don't remember. I did laugh untill my face was bright red about a week ago though 

When was the last time you cried for another reason besides sadness?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

i cry alot haha xD

when was the last time you actually bought a cd?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

zomgz said:


> when was the last time you actually bought a cd?


3 years ago.

when was the last time you been to the zoo ?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

last time was when i was 10 i think.

When is the last time you went to a monk temple to meditate 7 years?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm pretty sure never, though my memory is terrible.

When was the last time you fell asleep in a public place?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

a few months ago

When was the last time you ate fast food?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

yesterday!

when was the last time you hugged someone?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

aww, about 45 minutes ago.

When was the last time you felt passion for the one you were kissing?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

9 months ago

When was the last time you felt loved?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just now. THANK YOU, JESUS!

Same question


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Right now while I think about how my parents still let me stay here and care about me even though I ruined their good name as a kid and don't believe the same things as them.

When was the last time you tried to imagine life through someone else's eyes?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last month

When was the last time you ate cake?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I made my own damn birthday cake and ate it last Thursday. :teeth

When was the last time you ran wildly around?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

epril said:


> When was the last time you ran wildly around?


not to long ago

When was the last time you been in the SAS chat room?


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

About a month ago.

When was the last time you went on holiday?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm forever on holiday (due to being unemployed and having sa and ****). 

When was the last time you traveled?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

over Christmas

when was the last time you ate a bowl of cereal?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

An hour or two ago--a bowl of store-brand corn flakes, which at 98 cents a box is about the only cereal I can afford right now.

When was the last time you heard a Beatles song?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just yesterday.

When was the last time you went hiking?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Years ago.

When was the last time you said hello?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

yesterday

when was the last time you were so hungry your stomach was growling?


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

hmm, two weeks ago, I think. 

when was the last time you walked into a room, only to completely forget what you went in there for?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

30 minutes ago.

When was the last time you started one of these posts and then couldn't think of anything to ask?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Thomas Paine said:


> When was the last time you started one of these posts and then couldn't think of anything to ask?


- just now

Q: when was the last time you dreamed in your sleep?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Last night.

When was the last time you said something to an inanimate object?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

When a glass bottle fell on the tile floor, few days ago
when was the last time you were totally immersed in a good dramatic movie?


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

Watching Grand Torino at the theater a month ago.

When was the last time you weren't there?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not sure when I'm ever really here! :kma

When was the last time you took a bubble bath?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Can't remember.

The last time you walked across an intersection with a pedestrian signal?


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Two days ago, when I went out to buy candy.

When was the last time you pet a cat?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

about 30 seconds ago.

when was the last time you accidentally super glued something to yr finger?


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

never
when was the last time you were drunk ?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

never

when was the last time you listened to music?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Last night I listened to the Manic Street Preachers.

When was the last time you screamed?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

December 2006

When was the last time you dusted off your ceiling fans?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Quite a while ago. And as my little niece put it a couple of days ago; "It's not dusting, it's _un_-dusting", lol.

When was the last time you ate sushi?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

3 years ago I had a smidgen. Don't like it. Wish I did.

Do you hug relatives or friends when you greet them?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Hug my Grandmas, do the sort of half hug/half handshake/pat on the back thing with my Grandpas, and the rest just get a "hey".

When was the last time you smoked pot?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

early June (this year)

I didn't quit, like forever. 

But just because it's not legal, doesn't mean I don't demand top shelf customer service. 

I won't tolerate Tardiness, Snarkyness, Sillyness, or another "ness' that this once great dealer has 'slackered' himself into. He did great for 9 months and then just fell off the deep end.



When was the last time you signed a cast?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

never 

when was the last time you traveled in a plane?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Four years ago, from Boston to Fredericton, NB and back.

When was the last time you laughed at an inappropriate occasion?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

All the time. I'll just be in a random place, think of something really funny and want to laugh. I usually hold it in though (so people don't think I am crazy!). Probably most recently was today or yesterday!

When was the last time you went swimming?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

7 hours ago

When was the last time you ate too much peanut butter?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Never. 

When was the last time you went to the movies with someone outside your family?


----------



## SourD (May 21, 2009)

Sixth grade. First and only date ever. Good times. 

When was the last time you saw a live band?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I saw a jazz trio last month. The last time I saw a rock band live was nearly three years ago (Built to Spill and Camper Van Beethoven at the 40 Watt in Athens, GA).

When was the last time you accidentally made a mark on yourself with a writing utensil?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

Sunday, I'm clumsy and sharpies are my enemies.

when was the last time a storm knocked your electricity out?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

uhm...a few years back now I am sure


When was the last time you ate some jelly sweets?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

summer 2007 with a great ex girlfriend while watching Daria.

when was the last time you had a major wedgy.......... in public?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

2001 when my (now) ex gave me one.

When was the last time you had a blood test?


----------



## SourD (May 21, 2009)

5 years ago, when I was being put on this hardcore acne medication... Worked like a charm too! 

When was the last time you went two days without bathing?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

winter 2002, i still don't remember why. we were prolly really high.



when's the last time you closed your finger in a car door?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Owww!! Probably when I was a little girl. Worse, slamming your own kids finger in the door! I know it happened at least once, 10 years ago?

When was the last time you spent the whole day in bed?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

May last year.

When was the last time you pulled a face at someone?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't know what pulling a face at someone means.

When was the last time you ate a cookie?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

last week.

WWTLT you had a candy bar?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

late january, my junkfood is gingersnaps and twizzlers now.

when was the last time a baby spit up on you?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Too long ago, 2 years?
When was the last time you got a good bear hug?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

ugghhh, 2005 by suprise and against my will, typically i don't let anyone that close, im afraid everybody might have a little stink.

when was the last time you won a game of pool.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I never won a game of pool, but one of the last games I lost (or made someone else lose) when I did play pool was when I hit the scratch ball too low on the first shot and made it bounce to another table and hit the 8-ball into the hole. Good times.

When was the last time you exclaimed an expletive out loud upon being surprised by something?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

around March this year, I was waiting for the trolly car in the tourist area and cabby slowly backed into me and as soon as i felt the bumper hit my leg well......... i flipped. 

and yea. he had his window open...... and i'll say it. I hit him, just once, but i was sooooo mad, I still remember how gross it felt feeling his eye juices on my knuckle, i hate fighting.

and I told him "WATCH THE F*** OUT CUZ!!!" I don't talk like that all the time, but he pulled the teenager outta me with those shinnanagins.




When was the last time you fell in front of people, and I mean all the way down, not catching yourself at all?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

23 years ago
when was the last time you went to a drive in movie?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

1989 with my mother and sister in the toyota tercel.

when was the last time you saw a movie (_produced after 1994_) that didn't have predictable subplots?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

ok, I just don't know. 
when was the last time you found the big dipper?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

who cares.

when was the last time you cared?


----------



## zakzor (Sep 19, 2009)

last saturday night... i think

when is the last time you hit the ditch with your car?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

3 years ago during a huge snow storm

When was the last time you used a straw?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Last night; it came with a prescription nutritional drink.

When was the last time you dyed you hair?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

About three years ago.

When was the last time you sneezeded?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Just now. I'm wiping the ejecta off my screen as I type!

When was the last time you looked in the mirror and said 'I wuv you'?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

refined_rascal said:


> Just now. I'm wiping the ejecta off my screen as I type!
> 
> When was the last time you looked in the mirror and said 'I wuv you'?


I honestly don't think I ever have.

When was the last time you got a back massage?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Not anytime in recent memory, that's for sure.

When was the last time you read to a child?


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

A couple weeks ago.

When was the last time you watched the movie Jaws?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Never seen it.


When was the last time you changed your socks?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

2 hours ago, but i change socks a lot, i wake up and take off the socks i sleep in to put on the socks i go jogging in.... then i take them off and shower and put on more socks, then if i have to leave the house.... i change sock, as my around the house socks aren't comfortable in my casual shoes, then when i get back, i put on another pair of around the house socks....

why am i tellin you guys this, you're all gonna think i'm crazy now

when was the last time you were grossed out by your own flatulence.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

It's never me. It's always the dog. (except I don't own a dog)
Being the delicate creature that I am, I can't rightly answer your question. 




BTW, yo, (^) yeah, you up there. When was the last time you were thoroughly checked out by your shrink??


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

well im gonna steal this one, ive never been checked out by a shrink. 

when was the last time you..hmm..did some stuff?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ill do it tomorrow!

when was the last time you danced in the rain?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

gee, uh, probably last February.

When was your last ummagumma encounter?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Looked it up on wikipedia. Never encountered

When was the last time you went outside?


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

About an hour ago.

When was the last time you got so scared you flinched?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

probably sometime last week lol


When was the last time you ate cheese?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

A week ago.

When was the last time you burnt your mouth eating/drinking?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This morning.....coffee....:cup

WWTLT you read a book?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Today. I'm reading many at the moment.

When was the last time you ate baby carrots?


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Never? I'm not a big carrot fan.

When was the last time you just sat down and relaxed?


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

Been too long ago =/ was probably in August.

When was the last time you were truly happy?


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

last august

when was the last time you did something incredibly stupid?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yesterday
when was the last time you sat around an open fire?


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

I think it's been a few years.

When was the last time you cringed over something?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Just now. :afr

WWTLT you stepped outside?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

This morning, when I went across the street to buy a gallon of milk and a couple honey buns.

When was the last time you you fell asleep while reading?


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Last night, reading The Devils Teeth by Susan Casey great book, I was just to exhausted to stay awake and finish the chapter.

When was the last time you moved to a different city or state?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

January, when I moved here from Connecticut.

When was the last time you burned yourself while cooking?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I did tonight by licking the spaghetti sauce left on the wooden spoon. It wasn't as cold as i though lol.

When is the last time you ran naked in the snow?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Umm... never. 

When was the last time you had a dream so disturbing that it bothered you the entire next day and probably would have made you Freud's favorite patient?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Mmm...when I was six. It wasn't so much the subject matter of the dream, but the fear response created by it. Dreams are strange that way.

When was the last time you bought Big League Chew?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll guess 10 years ago? All my gum now is sugarfree.

When was the last time you played a board game?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

IRL, a couple months ago. Online, today.

When was the last time you bumped a thread that had been inactive for a few months?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Way to bump a thread anonymid 

I bumped up a thread a few months ago, I can't even remember the name of the thread though.

When was the last time you went for a jog or run?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Not sure....aaages ago


When was the last time you wore socks?


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

My feets get cold, so I wear socks 24/7, and am wearing them right now 

When was the last time you rode a rollar coaster?


----------



## shygirl14 (May 23, 2009)

Squizzy said:


> My feets get cold, so I wear socks 24/7, and am wearing them right now
> 
> When was the last time you rode a rollar coaster?


when I was a teenager.

When was the last time you went to a concert?


----------



## yexi17 (Jan 14, 2010)

As sad as it sounds I've never been to a concert. 

When was the last time you went out on a date?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

almost 18 years :hide 
WWtLT you went to the grocery store?


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Gosh, I don't even know. Quite a while ago, since I'm at school and don't have a car.

When was the last time you watched a Disney movie?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

A long, long time ago. But I hope on seeing that Tron remake they are making. Despite my hatred for Disney I have to say that trailer looks ******* epic!






Anyways, when was the last time you solved a rubix cube?


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

I've always _had_ one around my house, but never actually _solved_ one.
My cousin "solved" one once by taking off all the stickers and rearranging it.

When was the last time you had a cup of tea?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thursday.

WWtLT you went for a walk?


----------



## Noskat (Feb 26, 2010)

A legitimate, recreational walk? Maybe a year ago.

When was the last time you played with a cat?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You mean made him hiss? Thanksgiving. :lol

WWtLT you saw the ocean?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

About 3 years ago.

When was the last time you got yelled at?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Christmas day.

When was the last time you had ice-cream?


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Last week.

When was the last time you sang?


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm not sure. Maybe a few days ago. I rarely ever do that lol.


When was the last time you read a book?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

A week ago.

When was the last time you felt really happy?


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Today :boogie

When was the last time you went for a walk?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yesterday, in the mud and rain!

Hah. When was the last time you played in the mud??


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't remember!

When was the last time you 'befriended' someone on SAS?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Yikes. Months ago? I think of everyone as my friend. 


Pathetic? Naive? Open-minded? Sincere? Crazy? Lonely? Dunno.

When was zee last time ye felt the urge to talk with an accent?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yesterday, I got down wit my bad self!


WWtLT you wrote your name?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Yesterday when I had to return something 

WWTLT you broke something?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I chipped my mug last year.

When was the last time you saw clouds?


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Yesterday, when I actually left my house during the day.

WWTLT you made tea?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

it must've been a long time ago, I rarely ever make tea.

When was the last time you felt free and light?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh, I guess last night watching LOST with my friend!

When was the last time you watched Pulp Fiction?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:hide I haven't watched it! 


When was the last time you received a hand-written letter in the mail?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

1999. When was the last time you went to a bar?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I've never been... unless you count a 'bar' in a restaurant which would be about a month ago.

When was the last time you went to the movie theater?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Last Saturday.
WWtLT you got a full 8 hour sleep?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

:lol Right before I gave birth to my son which was July 25th..2007 OH..I miss those days

When was the last time you saw your mom?


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

10 mins ago
when was the last time you read a book all the way through?


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Sunday. I've been slacking!

WWTLTY watched The Muppets?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

About 20 years ago. 

WWTLTY ate spinach?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

One week ago. When was the last time you ate a Peanut Butter and Jelly sandwich?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Last night.

When was the last time you wore the same underwear two days in a row?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Yesterday. (I threw on sports clothing to keep warm in the morning but it made me forget to execute my usual routine.)

When was the last time you went camping?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Probably 15 years ago.

When was the last time you watched a movie with subtitles?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

5 nights ago. When was the last time you took a shower?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This morning....

WWtLT you flossed your teeth?


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

About...2 months ago. Not big on flossing.

When was the last time you laughed?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Today

When was the last time you took a bubble bath?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

5 years ago? Guess I'm due for one! 

when was the last time you soaked in an outdoor hot tub?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

A few years ago.

When was the last time you gave something to charity?


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

In December to Globe Santa.

When was the last time you went on a road trip?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

yesterday!

When was the last time you were in a boat?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

About three months ago.

When was the last time you walked out of a movie before it finished?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

One year ago.

When was the last time you went to the movies?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Two days ago.

When was the last time you slept on a couch?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

About a year ago lol. I got kicked out of bed.

When was the last time you did donuts in a rear wheel drive car (in a safe zone of course)?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Never!

When was the last time you stayed up til sunrise?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hmmmm......it wasn't 2010. :con. 2009? maybe somewhere toward the end of the year while I was on vacation.

WWtLT you used bar soap to wash your hands?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

15 minutes ago, when is the last time you had a real hug from another human being?


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

yesterday from my grandma! (i don't get hugged very often shes about the only person who gives me a hug, huge sob story i know)
When was the last time you drank more than 3 cups of coffee in a day?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I never have. I don't drink coffee much at all.

When was the last time you told someone else to wash the dishes?


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Today.

When was the last time you got a haircut?


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

2 days ago
when was the last time you watched a movie?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

30 mins ago

When was the last time you went for a walk?


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

today err actually yesterday
When was the last time you had tea?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Four days ago...

When was the last time you had a veggie burger?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Um...not since the 1980s...I think. I guess I'm just paranoid with screening calls...lol 

When was the last time you went to the beach?


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Few months ago.

When was the last time you read a book?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Earlier this year. :lol

WWTLT you saw a weather report on television?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Some time this week. I don't watch it, LOL. My mom watches it for me when I'm getting ready in the mornings.

When was the last time you went shopping?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

i think yesterday!
When was the last time you truly felt close, emotionally, to someone?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Four years ago, I guess.

When was the last time you had strawberries in your cereal?


----------



## lazyartist (May 20, 2010)

i never had strawberries in my cereal. 

when was the last time you ran out of toilet paper?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Two weeks ago.

When was the last time you went to the seaside?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

About a week ago for a walk.

When was the last time you ate cake?


----------



## soft ground (Jun 11, 2009)

Hmm... I think at a wedding reception/BBQ!

When was the last time you felt the ocean breeze on your skin??


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Last year at Ocean City, MD 

When was the last time you slept in a hotel?


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

A long time ago.  At least a year.

When was the last time you had pizza?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Two months ago. 

When was the last time you had a slice of cake?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sash said:


> Two months ago.
> 
> When was the last time you had a slice of cake?


 About a month ago - it was cheesecake.

WWtLT you watch the TV news?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Yesterday morning...but it was more listening to it.

When was the last time you look a number up in the phone book?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

lol! Three years ago? I believe. 

When was the last time you went to a party?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Last summer--a garden party.

Wwtlt you went to an U-pick (strawberries, peaches, apples, etc.)?


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

I went apple picking last summer. I loved it 

When was the last time you dressed up for halloween?


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

In 1997, I was 10. God I hate Halloween.

When was the last time you used scissors?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

5 days ago

When was the last time you ate fast food?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:um this evening.

WWtLT you mailed a handwritten letter?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Gish! A year ago, I think? 

you went to the zoo?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Somewhere in the 80's

You sung along to a song on the radio/mp3 player?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

This afternoon

When was the last time you jumped into a pool?


----------



## JohnMartson (May 31, 2010)

over 6 months ago 

when was the last time u played poker?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

maybe 20 years ago?

when was the last time you worked full time?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good question.










When was the last time you played a video game?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

A couple months ago.

When was the last time you rewarded yourself?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yesterday. 

When was the last you baked brownies?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A few weeks ago.

When was the last time you saw a bug in your house?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Last week.

When was the last time you had a manicure?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

20 years ago!
when was the last time your phone rang and it was for you?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Em....about 4 or 5 days ago - work to see if I would come in the next day

When was the last time you you wore something orange?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a t-shirt with orange stripes on it, and I wore that a couple days ago I think 

When was the last time you...ate something spicy and hot?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

last night...was the best pizza EVER!!!

When was the last time you bough something for someone


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

today! Beer for father's day!

When was the last time you slipped and fell?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

oh gosh, it's been a while...maybe a year or so?

when was the last time you ate rice?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Goodness, probably not since the beginning of the year when I ate hopping john at my aunt's house.

When was the last time you petted a stray cat or dog?


----------



## oohsandaahs (Oct 12, 2009)

oh man, thats really hard actually! I'm not really an animal person :/ Probably when I like, 12 or something... so about 5 years ago...

when was the last time you played really loud music and danced around your room like a loon?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never, not with these two left feet! :kma

When was the last time you watched one of your favorite old movies?


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Last saturday, assuming _The Princess Bride_ is considered old now.

When was the last time you left the city you're in right now?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

A couple weeks ago. (BTW...I love The Princess Bride)

When was the last time you saw a wild animal?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

All the time I saw a fox some time ago

When was the last time you ate some really good chocolate


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

last night at the beach by the fire 




When was the last time you felt completely free?


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

a year ago, when i was young and in love.

when was the last time you knew you were doing the right thing?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

20 years ago.

When was the last time you jumped off a dock into a lake?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

At least 5 or 6 years

When was the last time you didn't bother to get dressed


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Uhm...about 2 days ago I think


When was the last time you...did some gardening?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Never 

When was the last time you really laughed and almost cried


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Today  watching a youtube video with work colleagues, "Marshmellow murder" (we're all kids in the head).

When was the last time you fell over in public?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Three months ago? I was laughing.

When was the last time you tried something totally new?


----------



## Hailey91 (Nov 28, 2009)

Today! I ran in my neighborhood for 30 minutes. Usually I just do jumprope, aerobics and weight lifting, but today I thought I'd try something different. It felt sooooo good!

When was the last time you were complimented by someone?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yesterday some co-workers complimented me on my work ethic, I live for that (probably linked to my deep rooted insecurities though).

Last time you had a bath and not a shower?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Three weeks ago.

When was the last time you stayed in your jammies all day?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

about to days ago

when was the last time you used hand cream


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

A few weeks ago, but only because I thought it was soap 

Last time you ate a salad?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Hmmm...last week. I want a salad now. I love salads lol. 

When was the last time you sneezed?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Today at work, its dusty there.

When is the last time you've been touched by another person?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Today

When was the last time you walked in the rain?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

There was a little bit yesterday, but last week I got absolutely SOAKED.

When was the last time you ate a fruit? (Bonus: What fruit was it?)


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yesterday. Yellow squash, if you'll count that.

When was the last time you cleaned out that stuff from under your toenails?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Last time I cut my toenails, months in other words.

Last time you skipped a meal?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Is lunch a meal....I never eat lunch

When was the last time you lay in bed and listened to the rain?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

A week ago.

When was the last time you dropped your cellphone and cursed?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I tossed mine onto the car seat today and said something like "Stop ****ing calling me when I'm driving!!".

Last time you've gone for a swim?


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

2 weeks ago 

last time you eat fast food


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Dont remember

When was the last time you waited anxiously for the post to come?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm currently doing this as I type this, I ordered the full series of Star Trek: Voyager and it should be here any day now! 

When was the last time you played Hide & Go Seek?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Probably when I was 10 or 11 or something.

When was the last time you danced?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Right now just for you. Twirl and all.

When was the last time you had cake?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Em....Oh yesterday I had some Swiss roll

When was the last time you did a jigsaw?


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

a couple weeks ago... funny first one I've done in years!

When was the last time you started a book?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Few days ago...I am always reading a book

when was the last time you really listened the the words of a sad song?


----------



## South (Jul 11, 2010)

about a month ago, I didnt get past the first page.

when was the last time you went sky diving


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Never have, but I plan to one day.
When was the last time you hugged someone?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

This evening when my friend was going home

****...

When was the last time you stepped out of your comfort zone


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

layitontheline said:


> Right now just for you. Twirl and all.


pics? lol :blush

^just today actually :yes

when was the last time you did something crazy?


----------



## South (Jul 11, 2010)

a long time ago but ask me again in a couple weeks 

when was the last time you aced a test?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Probably some time in college last year.

When was the last time you fantasized about your crush?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Today.

When was the last time you felt nostalgic about an old crush?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Right when you wrote that.

When was the last time you've been to the beach?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

I went to Wrightsville beach in North Carolina in January 2009...not a good time to go.

When was the last time you went into a pet store just to look at the animals?


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

A week ago. I want to have a pet rabbit someday, I will name him Boo Kuromi Chen .

when's the last time you went to a skating rink??


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Long, long ago!

When was the last time you smiled?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

This morning when I ran over a squirrel.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

When was the last time you rode your bike?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

refined_rascal said:


> This morning when I ran over a squirrel.




Noooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

That was my cousin, Cecil the squirrel.

Rest in peace Cecil mate. rest in peace.


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

kosherpiggy said:


> When was the last time you rode your bike?


"my" bike, 14. "A" bike (my nephews) 3 months ago.

When was the last time you fixed something?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

3 days ago. Fixed my cousin's computer.

WWTLT you broke something?


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

I broke a dish at work today.

When was the last time you flew on a plane?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

two years ago i think

WWTLT you ate?


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm eating...does that count? If not, the last time i ate was about 5 hours ago.

WWTLT you shed tears over loneliness?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Yesterday, actually. 

When was the last time you went to school?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

4-5 years ago.

When was the last time you threw up?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

A week ago. Just a little.

When was the last time you were paid?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Four years ago. :|

When was the last time you had the hiccups?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

The day before, I believe.

When was the last time you walked into a restaurant?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

It's been a long long while.

WWTLT you hung out with at least three people?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

uhm...a while ago


When was the last time you walked in the rain?


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

3 months ago.

When was the last time you stubbed your toe?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

real badly? a long time ago, more than 3 years. 
When was the last time you laughed so hard, you started to cry?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't think I ever have.

When was the last time you listened to a cassette tape?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

9 months ago. (^ really? i love laughing like that)
when was the last time you got so excited, you couldn't sit still


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Last week when I received a much anticipated book. 

When was the last time you smoked?


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Last night.

When was the last time you Danced?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Today at work

WWTLT you had a shower?


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

4 hours ago.

WWTLT you went to a live concert?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Back in 2006. 

When was the last time you were hugged?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't remember....

WwTLT you cut your nails?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Yesterday


Wwtlty you hooked up with someone?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Em.....4 years....ek

What was the last time you peed?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

a couple seconds ago.

when was the last time you looked up into the sky?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Yesterday.

WWTLT you went to McDonalds?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't remember - hate the place

WWTLT you felt physical pain?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

right now my neck hurts

When was the last time you've been to the mall?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Last Thursday

WWTLT you did something which gave you an adrenalin rush?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Saturday night. Myself and a mate were drunk and jumped into a river! 

WWTLT you slept for more than 9 hours


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

uhm...i don't think i have done that


When was the last time you made a cup of tea?


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

Like forever ago, can't remember.

WWTLT you did a breakdance?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Never. People loook like silly-billies when they're breakdancing. Plus you could slip and hurt yerself. And then baby Dub would cry. And stuff.

WWTLT you had mashed potatoes?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Last night.

WWTLT you had to wear some form of protection?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I had to wear an invisible force-field while starring in the last Batman movie. The way that penguin fella carries on someone was bound to get hurt!

WWTLT you cooked a three course meal?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Never.

WWTLT you dropped something on your foot?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

About two months ago I dropped a can of beans on my toe.

When was the last time you were on an airplane?


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

A few weeks ago. It was a brand new can of spray paint. Nor was I wearing shoes.
edit: whoops too late. I've never been on a plane.

When was the last time you wore something with stripes or polka dots?


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Job interview 4 months ago, wore a striped polo. Looked like a cholo on easter.

When was the last time you discovered an Awesome Song?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A couple weeks ago.

WWTLT you looked something up in the dictionary?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Yesterday. English is not my first language but I like to read a lot so I need to check the dictionary from time to time.

WWTLT you checked something out on Wikipedia


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A few minutes ago.

WWTLT you knocked on a door?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

About 4:00PM yesterday

When was the last time you played a game?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

A game....I play games with my head all the time

WWTLT you washed your face?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

About an hour ago.

WWTLT you downed a six-pack?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Never

WWTLT you baked/cooked something


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Made some scrambled eggs yesterday.

WWTLT you ate someone's cooking so horrible that you almost puked on your plate and yet downed it all for fear of offending them?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Mmmmm..... Probably mum's curry about a week ago - really bland but don't remember anything really really bad

WWTLT you vomited?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I think it was about seven years ago.

WWTLT you ate a brownie?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Too long ago, I think. Now I want one. *lol*

WWTLT that someone gave you a compliment?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Today.

When did you last fall down the stairs?


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

A couple of months ago, well about 4 stairs.
WWTLT you waxed your eyebrows?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

NEVER!!! Ha ha ha!

WWTLT you shaved your legs?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

yesterday

WWTLT you you felt hungry


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yesterday sometime.

WWTLT you were sick?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

More than a year ago.

WWTLT you walked more than a mile?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A few weeks ago I went for a 6-7 mile walk.

WWTLT you made a list?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Two weeks ago.

WWTLT you made someone angry?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Maybe this morning when I didn't do the laundry - think she was more annoyed though...I donno

When was the last time you blew your nose?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

This morning.

WWTLT you went bar-hopping?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Fall 2006 - what a freaky year.

WWTLT you went on vacation.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Three years ago.

WWTLT you called in sick at work just because you were dreading something?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Almost did today.....no joke, but I faced it and WON!

WWTLT you went to an amusement park.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Never. There isn't one anywhere near here.

WWTLT someone took credit for your work and you said nothing for fear of confrontation.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never, it's never happened before.

WWTLT you took a bubble bath?


----------



## majrmsa (Aug 1, 2010)

About three years ago when I was in Iraq.

WWTLT you did something you enjoyed?


----------



## Not Like Them (Jul 2, 2009)

Yesterday when i had a doughnut and coffee. :b

WWTLT you were so drunk that when you woke up you didn´t know where you were?


----------



## shysweetypie (Oct 20, 2010)

Never.

When was the last time you went scuba diving?


----------



## centrigal06 (Jun 21, 2006)

Never

When was the last time you ate cheese?


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Today when I had some sandwiches.

WWTLT you sang so that someone else could hear you?


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

10 minutes ago.

When was the last time you threw a punch?


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

A week ago, punching bag.

When was the last time you visited another continent?


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Last summer, North America.

WWTLT you lost your temper?


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Today.

When Was The Last Time You Drank Alcohol?


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

Last Christmas (one beer)
When was the last time you danced?


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Today

When was the last time you ate pizza?


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

Yesterday

When was the last time you changed your avatar?


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

About a month and a half ago.

WWTLT you said the f-word out loud?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This morning - I just felt like it, and I don't cuss that often.


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

^^ you forgot the question bit


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

When was the last time you forgot something?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Damn I just can't remember! :lol

When was the last time you got a good night's sleep?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This morning - the one night I purposely sleep in.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

MM you forgot to ask a question.

When was the last time you watched something on Youtube?


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

I watched counting crows mr jones about 2 hours ago on youtube. when was the last time you eat some chocolate


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Last night (fun-sized Milky Way)

When was the last time you looked up a word in the dictionary?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Been a while actually.

When's the last time you shaved your armpits?


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

I was instructed not to shave my armpits. Since nobody has given me permission since then, I have to assume the order is still in full effect. Armpits remain unshaven.

When was the last time you carelessly tracked dog poop through your house?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL it's been a while since I stepped in dog poop. Ooops, hope I didn't jinx myself and step in some today :afr

When was the last time you accidentally put your underwear on backwards?


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

Um...it's been so long, I can't remember....I'm sure I did it in childhood, though.

~~~~~~

When was the last time you gazed thru a kaleidoscope?


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

At least 10 years ago.

When was the last time you left the country?


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

never- wwtlt you had a nosebleed


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I can't remember but I've heard that if you run your wrists under cold water it helps although never tried it.

When's the last time you had a tetanus shot??, supposed to have one every 7 years.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

5 years ago

When was the last time you received a parcel/ packet?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Probably my birthday.

When's the last time you told someone "I love you".


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Yesterday

When was the last time you hugged someone?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

About an hour ago.

When was the last time you ate lemon meringue pie?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't remember.....

When was the last time your blood pressure was taken?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

About a year ago

When was the last time you trick or treated?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Em.....maybe last Saturday and if not for sure the Saturday before that, that's my get a morning rest day...

Who do you look up to?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

????

When was the last time you skipped rope?


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

More then a year ago. ;p

When was the last time you ate sushi?


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

I think about 7-8 years ago. I am not a fan of rice. My first job 5 years ago was actually at a sushi place but I never ate there. I only worked there because my friends worked there.

When was the last time you used markers or crayons?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Oy, probably a couple months ago. And that was pencil crayon, but close enough.

When was the last time you baked cookies?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Probably a month ago

When was the last time you went to the hospital? and why?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Emptyheart said:


> When was the last time you went to the hospital? and why?


2 years ago, due to asthma. 

When was the last time you picked your nose ?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Probably yesterday, hopefully no one saw me.

When's the last time you ran down your street naked??


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Never

When was the last time you rode a bike?


----------



## Dire (Nov 29, 2010)

This past summer when I strolled to work.

When was the last time you had a flying dream?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

i think i was like 12 or somethin lol
when was the last time you did something illegal?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I suppose two days ago while driving.

What is the last message you texted on your cellphone?


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

"I am texting him right now!!! by the way i currently cannot get photos cuz my dad disabled internet on my phone  "

When was the last time you were hugged?


----------



## camtrol (Sep 29, 2010)

about four weeks ago when my aunt went home to the States
WWTLTY were truly in love but unable to say it?


----------



## Dire (Nov 29, 2010)

I was never truly in love, only blinded by obsession. 

When was the last time you made a new friend?


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

Dire said:


> I was never truly in love, only blinded by obsession.
> 
> When was the last time you made a new friend?


like 9 years ago (in the 6th grade). Yup I really suck at making friends, but I did keep some from very early childhood.

When was the last time you purchased a car?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

2006. Still got it.
WWtLT you ate at a buffet?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

February 2009. Buffet in Cuba *die*

When did you last do a somersault?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

When I was drunk on a flyingfox and thought it would be clever to attempt to hang upside down mid flight. Didn't end well.

When was the last time you used a hammer?


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't remember. Maybe about 3 years ago? I don't actually remember this happening but I feel like I helped my dad hammer some nails into a wall.


When was the last time you read a magazine and what magazine was it?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

yesterday, it was the march 2008 issue of Guitar World

when was the last time you ate chicken fried steak with mashed taters and biscuits?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Never

When was the last time you sat outside and looked at the sky?


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

If you mean really looked and not just a quick not on purpose glance, it was in June when I went to the beach. Sitting on a paddle board with my feet in the water just staring at the sky was very relaxing.

When was the last time you prayed?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

When I was like 8 at bedtime with my mother and it was really only like a fake prayer...

When's the last time you listened to a disco song on purpose?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good question....hmmm. Tonight, while I ran.
WWtLT you drove with the window down.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

August
When was the last time you laughed really hard?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've had some good laughs at some comedies I've watched recently but I don't know when the least time I laughed really hard was.

When was the last you went to the movies?


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Last wednesday. It was my boyfriend's birthday. I had to get teh fella out of the house.

When was the last time you had a epiphany?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

uhm never

When was the last time you spoke to someone on Skype?


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

last night, with a couple of people i usually skype with. 

When was the last time you had fresh homemade orange juice?


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

When i was around 10,I still remember the mess..

When was the last time you danced in a crazy fashion alone in your room?


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

i dont dance lol.
When was the last time you got your eyebrows waxed ?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

About a month ago before I discovered this website.

When was the last time someone gave you a hug?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

A few days ago.

When was the last time you felt like your authentic self?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

back in the summer of 1999 I think.

When was the last time ya bit the inside of yer own mouth?


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I do that frequently, I don't know a few days ago perhaps?

When was the last time you wore a raincoat?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have no idea...maybe when I was a kid.

When was the last time you slept on the floor?


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

During the summer when I visited my uncle.

When was the last time you had a vacation?


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

Christmas break, starting in mid-December.

When was the last time you went to a movie theater?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Last weekend, I saw True Grit.

When was the last time you looked at the sky and tried to pick out the constellations?


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

a few months ago with a friends iphone

when was the last time you played a board game?


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

On Friday

When was the last time you read a book? (not a magazine)


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

September (precious) only book i've read on my own.

When was the last time you blushed?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

August.

When did you last bake something from scratch?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:rofl Never

When's the last time you laughed so hard you cried?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yesterday.

When was the last time you lied to someone?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Yesterday

When was the last time you were at a hospital?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Last Thursday.

When was the last time you rented a movie?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Over a year ago.

When was the last time you told someone off?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Last week - a neighbor

When was the last time you went swimming?


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

About two weeks ago.

Whats the last song you listened to?


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm not okay (I Promise) - My Chemical Romance

When was the last time you said hello to a stranger?


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yesterday when I went into town and got served


When was the last time you...walked in the rain?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Lastweek, had too much rain of late.

When's the last time you looked in the mirror and squeezed pimples on your face??


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Months ago maybe, I don't get them very often.

When was the last time you went camping?


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Never


When was the last time you shook hands with someone?


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

My good man, I make a habit to shake the hands of everyone I associate with during the day.
I couldn't have been more than a few hours now.

Last time you ACTUALLY bought music


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

my good cat, I make it a habit to never buy music. it's been about a month and a half ago.

when was the last time you went a week without a good rationalization?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

uhh this week I guess. I'm usually pretty honest with myself.

When was the last time you wore a suit.


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

don't wear suits lol

when was the last time you went shopping?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just yesterday

When was the last time you went to the Zoo?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Never been.

When was the last time you flew commercially?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never and I never will.

When was the last time you ate a birthday cake?


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

September, my niece turned 6. I went on a week long hello kitty cake binge :no 

When was the last time you heard a song that just blew you away and you couldn't get enough. And what song was it?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

A few months back _Sigur Rós_ - _Starálfur

When was the last time you drank alcohol?
_


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

2 minutes ago - a sip of a glass of wine 

When was the last time you danced?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

At prom.

When was the last time you contemplated the meaning of life?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Pretty much everyday. Depression can make you think about that a lot.

When was the last time you went to a concert?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

18 days ago.

When was the last time you went swimming?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Probably like 5 or 6 years ago.

When was the last time you made a snow man?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I believe 3 years ago, first year of university.

When was the last time you gave someone a hug?


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

A few hours ago,I love hugs.
When was the last time you swore?


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*^ Today actually....*

*When was the last time you cried, and why?*


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Today I was depressed.

When was the last time you got your hair cut?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Almost two years ago. I cut my own hair.

When was the last time you drank hot chocolate?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow it's been almost a year since I've had hot chocolate.

Now, to be frank. When was the last time you had sex? :b


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Never.

When was the last time you farted in a public place?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last week at the store, couldn't help it. :b

When was the last time you cleaned your room?


----------



## Renea2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

Today

When was the last time you went to the dentist?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

October 5

When was the last time you ate a hot dog?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Forever ago.

When was the last time you ate good pizza?


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Not really sure, but I typically don't eat bad pizza

When was the last time you ate lobster?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The 80's didn't like it never ate it again. 

When was the last time you played a Board Game?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Two days ago.

When was the last time you played snooker/pool?


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

About two months ago, maybe more. 


When was the last time you were tickled?


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Two nights ago.

When was the last time you had vanilla ice cream?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wow...it has been a few weeks for sure. I had coffee ice cream last night, though.

WWtLT you ate spaghetti?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

If spaghetti pie counts, then I had it a week ago or something like that.

When was the last time you felt confident around someone?


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*A year ago*

*When was the last time you went to a party?*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Way too long ago.

When was the last time you slept overnight somewhere other than your place?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't remember...

When was the last time u forgave someone, for anything ?


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

This Morning!

When's the last time you pushed someone on a swing set?


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Ages ago.

When was the last time you did something really embarrassing and what was it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanksgiving '10, after a fork I was trying to use to hold some meat while I cut it broke it hit my plate and knocked it onto the floor. 

When was the last time you took a nap during the daytime?


----------



## Renea2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

Today.

When was the last time you drunk a Coca-Cola out of an original glass bottle?


----------



## bjg1483 (Dec 6, 2011)

two days ago i literally walked into a wall and knocked myself down the stairs, even i was laughing at myself until the pain kicked in...


----------



## bjg1483 (Dec 6, 2011)

when was the last time u lost a bet and what for?


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

2003 - I bet $600 on the Eagles winning the superbow.

When was the last time that you thought about the show Blossom?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So long ago I'd forgotten about it. 

When was the last time you changed jobs?


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Still in school.

When was the last time you had thoughts on wanting to slap someone?


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Last week. I work in TV, and I interact with a lot of less informed viewers.

When was the last day you did NOT watch TV?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

'96 when I last went camping, it's the last time I can recall anyway.


When was the last time you changed a diaper?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow, ten years ago.

When was the last time you watched the sunset?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Years ago, so far I can't remember...lol 

When was the last time you told a lie to help out someone else?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Maybe like a year ago.

When was the last time you were naked in front of a mirror?


----------



## yexi17 (Jan 14, 2010)

A few days ago lol!

When was the last time you had 8 full hours of undisturbed sleep?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Oh man a very long time ago I can't remember

When was the last time you made a snowman


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I've never seen snow, so never. :sigh

When was the last time you went bungee jumping?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

I've never gone bungee jumping. 

When was the last time you accidentally ran into something?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Last night - I hit a decoration I had sticking out of the ground (Christmas)

WWtLT you opened your front door?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

about 3 hours ago, some priest came asking if I let him bless the house, told him to GTFO. 


When was the last time you ate a pizza?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

6 days ago...lol 

When was the last time you said "Thank you" to a stranger?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I can't remember ( but I do it )


When was the last time you masturbated?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmmm, do I have to answer that. Those things are private.:blank

When was the last time you slept with no covers over you?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

This afternoon I fell asleep while reading.

When was the last time you talked to your neighbours?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

About 1 day ago.


When was the last time you did your laundry?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

A week ago.

When was the last time you ran around the neighborhood?


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

When I broke up with my boyfriend, 3 years ago, I downed a 5th of tequila. The next morning i woke up on the living room floor.. Still had clothes on though. I suppose i was running through the neighborhood. I don't remember.

When is the last time you Snorkled?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Never

When was the last time you had a Ice Cream


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

An hour ago.

When is the the last time you did something totally uncalled for and mean to someone you liked?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Can't remember. A long time ago... I probably ignored someone

When was the last time you watched the sun rise?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I've never watched the sun rise.

When was the last time you realized "Everybody Loves Raymond" isn't very funny?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

The very moment I read over _Everybody Loves Raymond_ in you question...lol So, moments ago.

When was the last time you taught yourself something you thought would be incredibly difficult?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I really couldn't say.

When was the last time you drank too much?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

uhh few years ago. I can hold my alcohol pretty well.

When was the last time you found a new band you really liked?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Haven't a clue.

When was the last time you vomited?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yesterday... well it wasn't really that much of a vomit but it was still vomiting. My zoloft gave me so much heartburn than I threw up :blank


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

^ How come you didn't ask a question?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

When was the last time you drank?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Never 

When was the last time you cried after someone hurt you?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

About a week ago heh.

When was the last time you were outside?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Half an hour ago.

When was the last time you listened to a music album all the way through without skipping tracks?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

damn, I dont think I've ever done that... 

When was the last time you went tobogganing?


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

That must've been back in January 2007...it was just a plastic sled though. It doesn't snow much here : (

When was the last time you had a good cry?


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

2 months ago. I'm really emotional, but I hardly do that anymore.

When was the last time you went on a shopping spree?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Maybe about 12 - 14 years ago, my mum probably took me.

When was the last time you wondered why Ray Romano is considered a comedian.


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

The last time I saw him on TV, last month I think...lol 

when was the last time you told a secret of your own?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

6 days ago.

When was the last time you took a bath?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Probably at least 8 months ago. 

When was the last time you got a haircut?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

1.5 months ago.

When was the last time you spun around in circles?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

About an hour ago.

When was the last time you peed?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

30 minutes ago.

When was the last time you got the hiccups?


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Not since a few weeks ago...

When was the last time you were genuinely scared?


----------



## EricSAD (Nov 8, 2011)

Today.

When was the last time you doubted yourself, but came out on top?


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Maybe a month ago...

When was the last time you heard your own voice recorded?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Maybe 2 years ago when I recorded my voice on one of those b-day cards for my mom.  My voice was real shaky. I hated it.

When was the last time you read a long book?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

uh, I read Inheritance a few weeks ago.

When was the last time you bought a lotto and won?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Never!

When was the last time you went swimming?


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Sometime in July I went swimming in the lake near my house. That was the last time.

When was the last time you aced a test you didn't study for?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

4 months ago.

When was the last time you slept for over 10 hours?


----------



## fate77 (Jan 15, 2012)

Saturday

When was the last time you composed a poem?


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Probably about 4-5 years

When was the last time you bought a CD?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

10 Years.

When was the last time you went snowboarding?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Never

When was the last time you had an awkward moment?


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

lol yesterday.


When was the last time you went to a restaurant?


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

1 year ago.

when was the last time you enjoyed life?


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Also yesterday. For the first time in a long time 

When was the last time you did something confidently?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Friday, but it wasn't anything special.

When was the last time you randomly started dancing and singing?


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

yesterday.. 

when was the last time you kissed someone?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

New years.


When was the last time that you told someone that you loved them, and meant it?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

last night to my mommy

When was the last time you cried?


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

Three weeks ago.

When was the last time you changed a diaper?


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

thankfully never

When was the last time you appreciated everything you have?


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

This morning 


When was the last time you were bored?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Right now.

When was the last time you cooked(frozen meals not allowed :b)?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

cooked? Can't remember. Baked? Last night, brownies

When was the last time you achieved something?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Last friday.

When was the last time you got goose bumps?


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Earlier. When I was cold.

When was the last time you stayed awake all night?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

A few months ago.

When was the last time you didn't go on the Internet for an entire day?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

30 days ago


When was the last time you slapped/hit someone?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Never, I'm a pacifist.

When was the last time you ate cereal with chocolate milk?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

:roflNever. People do that?

When's the last time you made a phone call? (Not including work)


----------



## Wanna be drama queen (May 2, 2011)

I think at the begining of December to confirm an appointment (it was horrible)

When was the last time you played hide and seek?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

years ago but I'd love to play now!

WWTLT you shouted 'OMG'!


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

A few nights ago, watching Tennis.


When was the last time you cut your hair?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Last Sunday. Well, I didn't cut it myself. :b I've never cut my own hair.

When was the last time you solved a Rubik's Cube?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

About 10 years ago. If you count pulling off and re-sticking the stickers 'solving.'

When was the last time you gave money to a stranger?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

:lol, never have.

When was the last time you woke up at 3AM and was so hungry that you ate all of yesterday's leftovers?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Never.

When was the last time you laughed in public but didn't mean to?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

man, i usually do this a lot but idk
when was the last time you hopped on one foot?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Today!

When was the last time you vandalized public property?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

never (altho i an exboyfriend got sold a lemon of a car i was tempted to spray paint their sign 'reading: RIP-OFF MERCHANTS'! - prob water paint doh)

WWTLT you had a bubble bath?


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh my gosh. Maybe 3 or 4 years ago. 

When was the last time you went to the zoo?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Not sure
When was the last time you went to the movies?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Ah....I don't remember lol

When was the last time you ate an apple


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

months ago :eek

When was the last time you sang?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Few hours ago, in the bathroom. 

When was the last time you ate soup?


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think it was about a month ago at Panera.

When was the last time you watched TV?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Watching right now haha
When was the last time you went swimming?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

last summer

When was the last time you swung on a swing?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Around 8 years ago.

When was the last time you changed your bed sheets?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

about 5 days ago. 

When was the last time you ran through a red light?


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't drive

When was the last time you went to a doctor?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

3 months ago.

When was the last time you did something impulsive?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

about one month ago

when was the last time you washed your hair?


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Yesterday morning. 

When was the last time you told someone you loved them?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

yesterday

When was the last time you dreamed?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

4 days ago.

When was the last time you bought a pair of shoes?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tentative said:


> 4 days ago.
> 
> When was the last time you bought a pair of shoes?


A few months ago, I think.

WWtLT you bought SOCKS?!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Last month. They were neon-colored socks. :boogie

When was the last time you ate strawberries?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

The day before yesterday 

When was the last time you rode on an escalator?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

maybe a month ago at the mall?

WWTLT you said something and felt like an idiot?


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Last Friday. Someone was telling me about their sick relative and when they finished talking, I actually said "That's good, so..." and changed the subject. It was only later that I realised what I said. 








When was the last time you cried?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

What a coincidence! :b I usually never cry, but I cried for a few minutes last night. 21 hours ago. Usually, I only cry around 2/3 times a year.

When was the last time you polluted the environment?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Threw away a Kleenex 2 minutes ago...

When was the last time you ate a chocolate bar?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I haven't eaten chocolate in years, I don't like it.

When was the last time you wondered why "The Middle" is back for another season.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't really watch it, but I don't like the show. It reminds me too much of Malcolm in the Middle, but most of all I don't like the characters on the show.

When was the last time you made a baby smile?


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

A few years ago, at one of my dad and stepmom's parties. At the time, my half-sister was only 2, so there were a lot of children there. I'm quite good with babies and small children. 

When was the last time you changed a diaper?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Yesterday 

When was the last time you screamed really loud?


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

A few weeks ago, into a pillow.

When was the last time you listened to deadmau5?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Around 4 weeks ago, I guess.

When was the last time you sighted a UFO?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Probably primary school, no idea what it was.

When was the last time you thought it seemed like a good idea to start your own professional snail racing club?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Just now, but PETA would **** my life up.

When was the last time you had a pimple?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

A few weeks ago


When was the last time you told someone you loved them?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Less than 10 minutes ago.

When was the last time you doodled?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Two weeks ago. 

When was the last time you ran on your bare feet?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Last week (love no shoes - hippie girl)

WWLT u went naked walking around the house or outside the house?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Never, I'm a clothes all the time kinda guy. :lol

When was the last time you wished Mcdonalds did home delivery? _(I have no idea why they don't)_


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Last week.

When was the last time you had a pizza?


----------



## Hannarinoe (Feb 12, 2012)

Yesterday.

When was the last time you felt true happiness?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Uh, true happiness? Not sure..
When was the last time you watched a sports game?


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

A couple months ago. No cable 

When was the last time you talked to your parents?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Today (I live with them).

When was the last time someone tickled you?


----------



## wildcherry876 (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't remember 0.o

When was the last time you got your hair cut?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

A month or so ago

When was the last time you rented a movie?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow, well I guess I will count Redbox so about sometime last year.

When was the last time you ate?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Today...Just had a PB n J sandwich an hour ago. The little things.

When was the last time you had 8 full hours of sleep?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Last night probably.

When was the last time you met up with a group of people?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Can't remember. Met up with one person on Sunday though!

When was the last time you burped?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't remember. 

When was the last time you tried on someone elses glasses and felt like you would go blind right there and then??


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

About a week ago. 

When was the last time you've been to the Zoo?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Umm, has to be at least 7 years ago. 

When was the last time you rode a roller coaster?


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

A couple of years ago I think. 

When was the last time you received a gift from someone?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Unwrapped? V Day 2 days ago from my sissy. Wrapped? Christmas.

WWTLT you did jumping jacks?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

This morning when I had to get up early and desperately tried to wake myself up.

WWTLT you went fishing?


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Oh my god... I can't even remember. Probably 11 years ago. 

WWTLT you had an alcoholic beverage?


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

7 months ago. 

WWTLT you rode a bike?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

over a year ago. 

When was the last time you slid down the stairs head first (wearing a onesie of course)


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Never, But I did slide down some icy stairs and broke everything one me apart for my body, that was last winter. 

When was the last time you live a day of positivity, and feeling like you could take on the world and win?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Tuesday, last week. To be fair, it was only half a day. :b

When was the last time you climbed over a fence?


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

A super long time ago.

When was the last time you crashed into someone's car?


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Never, I don't own a car unfortunately!

When was the last time you received a hug?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Tuesday

When was the last time you made a complete stop while driving?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This evening on my way home from work :lol

WWtLT you laughed at a good joke?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Maybe a week ago. 

WwtheLT you had the guts to ask someone out?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Never :lol

When was the last time you wished hollywood would stop butchering classic movies an TV shows by making ****ty remakes of them? The Three Stooges Is the next lamb to the slaughter.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

All the time lol

When was the last time you truly smiled?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yesterday, I guess. I had some major luck.

When was the last time you ate salmon?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Close to a year ago. 

When was the last time you painted your room?


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

About 4 month ago 

When was the last time you had a laugh with friends?


----------



## chynaaGH (Jun 26, 2011)

Yesterday 

When was the last time you felt relaxed?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

DubnRun said:


> About 4 month ago
> 
> When was the last time you had a laugh with friends?


Monday 

WWtLT you talked on the phone?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Last Thursday.

When was the last time you enjoyed a bowl of porridge?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I can't remember.

When was the last time you clipped your toenails?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Yesterday

When was the last time you watched a good movie?


----------



## wildcherry876 (Feb 6, 2012)

A couple weeks ago

When was the last time you broke something?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Last week, I broke a coffee mug.

When was the last time you made pancakes?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Last Week.
When was the last time You recieved a compliment?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Today! 

When was the last time you ice-skated?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

in 1999

Have you ever been snow skiing?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope! Would love to try one day, though.

When was the last time you hurt yourself by eating?


----------



## slipknotized (Feb 20, 2012)

I bit my tongue two days ago while eating lunch


When was the last time you saw someone fall but tried to contain your laughter?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

never. Not even as a kid...

When was the last time you went to a concert?


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Last year. L.A. Rising 

how much can you bench press?


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

LOL I...I can lift about 30 lbs. I don't know -
I don't bench press :\

When was the last time someone hugged you?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

like yesterday.
when was the last time you took a bubble bath?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow, maybe 10 years ago lol.

When was the last time you used the word "moist"


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

hahaha. I really have no idea. I love how specific that was. 

When was the last time you tested how long you can stand on one leg for?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

A few months ago. :b

When was the last time you cleaned your toilet?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Last Sunday.

When was the last time you mopped the floor?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

a long time ago lol.
when was the last time you played basketball?


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

2 or 3 years ago.

When was the last time you blew up on somebody?


----------



## LxHi (Jan 29, 2012)

Predator missile, 5 minutes ago on cod

When was the last time you played with a yo-yo?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Around 8 years ago.

When was the last time you hugged someone?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't remember. I only get hugs from people in my family, unfortunately. But that rarely happens. lol

When was the last time you saw a good movie?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

the last time i saw silence of the lambs, so a few weeks
when was the last time you went to bar?


----------



## Retiarymetal (Oct 14, 2011)

My 21st bday so also my first time.

When was the last time you checked under the bed for monsters?


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

like 15 years ago lol

when was the last time you told someone you love them?


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Never.

When was the last time you used an item for something other than its intended purpose?


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

I used a pen to dig a strip of paper out of a test tube yesterday.

Where was the last place you went on vacation?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't remember I've been locked away in my room got too many years.

When was the last time you went to the beach?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Bout 1,5 yr ago.

TPBM, when was the last time you got wasted?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Never.

WWTLT You went outside completely naked... on purpose?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Never.

When was the last time you fell down the stairs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Years ago, can't remember when.

When was the last time you slept overnight somewhere other than your place?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Four weeks ago.

When was the last time you ate cake?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

A year ago probably.

When was the last time you ever did something embarrassing.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Today in school, being so quiet.

When's the last time you danced?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

In the car this morning :lol

When was the last time you watched a scary movie?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

A few months ago when I watched the shining.

When's the last time you were happy?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Phew. I tend to avoid scary movies. I found 'El laberinto del fauno' a bit scary, that was about two months ago. The last movie that truly scared the wits out of me was probably Spielberg's 'War of the worlds', when I was ten or eleven. So that must have been about seven years ago.

Edit: During my summer holiday, about two and a half weeks ago.

When was the last time you lied?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

A couple weeks ago...

WHen was the last time you gave a presentation>?


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

December 2011 for my speech I class.

When was the last time you ordered something online?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Yesterday, new bearings.

When was the last time you fell over?


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

I never fall.

When was the last time you stopped breathing


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't know I usually forget to breath a couple times a day especially if I'm distracted by something.

When was the last time you got a hug?


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Hmm.... two weeks ago. That's too long! I need another hug soon. :squeeze

When was the last time you saw a theatrical play?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Ages ago, probably 8+ years.

When was the last time you felt at ease in public?


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

A little over a month ago! Into the Woods FTW!!!

Edit: REPLY THIEF!!


----------



## sparkationsgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

masturbated?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

14 hours ago...

When did you last ride a bike?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

7 months ago

When was the last time you cried ?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

don't remember to be honest.

When was the last time you lied to cover your ***?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Can't remember, I don't usually do so, I'm an honest person

When was the last time you felt threatened?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't think I can recall, hey I don't get out much.

When was the last time you ate fudge ?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Maybe 4 months ago? It's been far too long, I love fudge.

When was the last time you killed a spider?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yesterday

When was the last time you saw a mouse ?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Hmmm, I'm not sure. I think about one year ago, we had mouses in our house then. But we captured them all with animal-friendly mousetraps and released them in a forest.

When was the last time you travelled by boat?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

2010 whale watching in California

When was the last time you got drunk ?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

2 years ago 

When did you last take the bus?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm having fun right now 

When was the last time you had chocolate chip mint ice cream?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

7th grade i think

whens the last time ur brushed your teeth?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Why it was only this morning, I remember it well.

When was the last time you watched _Finding Nemo_?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I've never seen Finding Nemo

When was the last time you shaved your nether regions?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh man that's a super awkward question lol But I'll be awesome and answer it anyway: Last month (Not shave, but trim)

When did you last drink, gone-off milk?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

NEVER uke Always check the date for the love of God!!!!!

When was the last time you listened to this song?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Actually August. While on a long car ride with the family my mom is a nanny for, they played this song, although a diff version for the entertainment of the 6-yr-old. It drove me mad/insane!! 

When was the last time you went on a long car ride?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

A year ago at the earliest. 

When was the last time you went outside?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Today

When was the last time you fantasised over someone ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry I can't remember.

When was the last time you drank too much?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not answering. 

When was the last time you talked to your neighbors?


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Probably two years ago.

When was the last time you picked your nose?


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

probably yesterday.... 

when was the last time you pulled an all nighter?


----------



## NatashaH (Dec 27, 2012)

1 year 8 months ago, spent all night finishing my school work that was due that day

When was the last time you went on a date?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

1st of December, 2012 I went out with a girl I had texted with for a few years but never had the courage to ask her out.

It was a cold day so all we did was go inside a cafe and drink hot chocolate lol but we talked for about 2 hours or so and then I just walked her back to the bus stop and hugged her goodbye.

All in all I like to think it was a perfect date, she was quite gorgeous actually.


TPBM When was the last time you had a coffee?


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

About an hour ago.

When was the last time you went to a fast food restraunt?


----------



## Pensif (Jan 3, 2013)

I've literally never stepped in one.

My highschool classmates (not my friends) tried to push me inside McDonald's once, just so as I could no longer say that, but they couldn't.

Me: 1
Junk food: 0
-------------
When was the last time you went to the cinema (not alone or with relatives)?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

umm...3 or so years ago?

When was the last time you ate a chocolate chip cookie?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Long long ago in a galaxy far far away....

When was the last time you had a BF/GF?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Never.

When was the last time you ate a oreo?


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

It must have been months ago. I don't even remember.

When was the last time you drove out of state?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't drive >_<

When was the last time you watered a plant?


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

That's a good question. Probably something from 2 to 4 years ago.

When was the last time you thought about commiting suicide?


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Never, suicide is idiotic.


When was the last time you smelled your fart?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It happens like every time people poot anyway.

WWtLT you read a newspaper?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

uhhh like 6 years ago but I look at the pictures in newspapers sometimes (not page 3!!!!) lol 

WWTLT you kissed a girl / boy who wasnt a relative


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

2 years ago  I'm sad now


WWTLT you had sex?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

RIGHT NOW!!! LOL no never. 

When t'was the last thyme one gazed upon the eyes of the sun, so much so, the eyes of the beholder cried in awe...


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

About 2 weeks ago.

WWTLT you had a fruit smoothie/shake?


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

10 days ago.

When was the last time you cried emotionally?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

uhhhh I had a malteaser krushem about 5 months or so ago ^_^ if that counts lol 

Ah got beat to it ermmmm. A few weeks ago when my little sis was laughing at my pictures  [cried in private tho]

WWTLT you raised your voice


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I can't remember

WWTLT you went outside?


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

1 sec ago.

When was the last time you cried infront of others?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

When I was about 12 or something 

When was the last time you told your mum or dad you loved them.


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

I've never told anyone that. I hate that word.

When was the last time you had diarrhoea?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

A few weeks ago it comes and goes now it seems to be boulder sized rocks :con You asked and now you've got TMI round and about 5-6 inches across yep ouch...


WWTLT you hugged a member of the opposite gender who wasn't a relative?


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

10 days ago.

When was the last time you watched porn?


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Last year

When was the last time you really hugged someone.


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

Years I believe.

When was the last time you did something productive?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Today! i went grocery shopping :3

When was the last time you cleaned your room?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA! SO long again I can't even remember!

When was the last time you enjoyed a good hearty laugh?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Around 2 years ago? My friend was playing around and pretending to flirt with a mannequin  hehe.

When was the last time you got emotional/teary over a tv show/film/performance?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

I don't think I have ever cried doing that.

WWLT that you went for a walk?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

About 11 hours ago.
WWTLT you made popcorn at home?


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

-thinks back- I can't remember what year it was, but it was a few years ago.

When was the last time you cried?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Today D:

When was the last time you were super-disappointed?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

super disappointed? Maybe a week or two ago.

When was the last time you watched a movie?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Last night I watched the Hulk.

When was the last time you yelled at someone?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Last week.

When was the last time you felt completely overwhelmed?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Yesterday :O

When was the last time you had drinkable yogurt?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Too long to remember, though I had a yogurt soft serve today .

When was the last time you gave of yourself without expecting anything in return ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol I get confused easy XD if u mean "When was the last time I did something for someone without expecting anything in return" 

Everytime I go to my grans house, she has me doing everything for her like im her personal slave or something :lol I think she forgets im the MonkyKing. ^_^ 

When was the last time you went to the cinema?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sep? Oct? Whenever House at the end of the Street came out. Last movie I saw I believe.


Last time you enjoyed the weather?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

uhhh rly? im from England :lol last time I enjoyed the weather was when I went to spain 5 years ago XD lol nah only joking  around August their was a rly rly hot day and I laid in the garden to sunbathe :3 

When was the last time you went into town and bought loads of stuff


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

Bought loads of stuff? I guess it was when I bought a bunch of clothes in August after I got an office job, since I'd been working at a fast food place before that. 

I don't shop a lot lately.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

((about a month ago! I bought clothes too )) 

When was the last time you had a donut?


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

6 hours ago.

WWTLT you watched a movie?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

December sometime

WWTLT you made something you were proud of?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yesterday

When was the last time you were dirty ?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Today

When was the last time you smoked a joint ?


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Does the bong count? then yesterday XD

When was the last time you relaxed?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I honestly feel like I relax wayy too much :s 
(so today)

When was the last time you went to bed early and woke up refreshed the next day?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I never go to bed early only when im at my grans (every 2 weeks for the weekend) im here today so I guess today (if im allowed to say today) lol ^_^ 

When was the last time you thought about old friends.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Today! I got an email from one a couple days ago :b

When was the last time you ate oatmeal?


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Right this second! breakfast. 

When was the last time you watched sponge bob?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmm I think 2 weeks ago.

When was the last time you ate sushi?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

18 years and 4 months ago.

WWTLT you got bossed around by a cat?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

lol not recently but I will do whatever they want me to

WWTLT someone stole something you were about to eat?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

High School 3 years ago.


WWTLT you heard a Led Zeppelin song?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Yesterday.

When was the last time you saw a celebrity?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Days ago, in my dreams


WWTLT you fed a stray animal?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Yesterday.

WWTLT you made a joke(and nobody seemed to understand)?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Can't remember

WWTLT you skipped ?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

oh, like, with my legs? umm over a year ago.

When was the last time you went grocery shopping?


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Months ago.

When was the last time you told someone "I love you"?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Never as far as I can remember.

WWTLT you hugged someone that wasn't a family member?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Yesterday. (I did so many things yesterday)

WWTLT you heard Gangnam Style.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

o_o I don't remember! maybe a month ago? Is that song still popular?

When was the last time you heard "Call Me Maybe"?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

about a week ago and I LOVE THAT SONG!!!!! lol  
I have it on my phone actully gna listen to it tonight  

When was the last time you ate KFC?


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Jan 22, 2013)

Several years ago.

When was the last time you went to a movie theater?


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

About a month ago, when I was home for the holidays.

When was the last time you had a bubble bath?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

haha YEARS ago 

Whe was the last time you talked on the phone?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Yesterday.

When was the last time you danced?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I tried to do that 'twerking' thing yesterday :lol

When was the last time you cried tears of joy?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Today. 

WWTLT you received a gift?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Christmas  

When was the last time you lost some money? ^_^


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

A week after christmas, from my sis

WWTLT you were bored?


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

Nearly all of yesterday

WWTLT you went out? I'm mean like to a bar, concert, club, restaurant etc.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Today.

WWTLT you sang a song?


----------



## sadmeme (May 22, 2012)

3 days ago or so.
WWTLT you brushed your teeth?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Last night..
when was the last time you bought a new car?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Never! haha

When was the last time you played an internet game?


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Yesterday when I installed SWTOR, ha

When was the last time you solved a difficult math problem?


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Never, at least not correctly. Math is not my thing.

When was the last time you received a letter in the mail?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Cant remember its been at least three or four years.
When was the last time u got a haircut?


----------



## bleedlikeme (Jan 21, 2013)

Three months ago. lol

When was the last time you had trouble sleeping at night?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

About a week ago..

When was the last time you went to a gym>?


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Never
When was the last time you read a book for your own enjoyment?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Two years ago for a class I took at university..

When was the last time you went to a mall?


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Uhhhh...maybe 3 weeks ago?
When was the last time you performed a lab experiment?


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Grade 11 Chemistry.. so about two years ago. 

When was the last time you rode in a cab?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Never.

When was the last time you had a panic attack?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Last summer. (But the streets were SO busy)
Edit: Darn~ never mind! haha

I've never had a panic attack ..I think. I'm not sure what it is.

When was the last time you stayed up all night?


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Can't remember. Don't believe I've ever stayed up the whole night...

When was the last time you played through a video game?


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Last week, BO 2 Zombies...

WWTLT you spoke outloud?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

O_O Oh my.. Friday? I haven't spoken all weekend! 
(I live alone..so no one to talk to :s)
interesting question.

When was the last time you drank soda?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

An hour or so ago.

WWTLT you ate French toast?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Omg, in forever..I really don't know.

When was the last time you've been outside?


----------



## bleedlikeme (Jan 21, 2013)

Today. 
When was the last time you ate a burger?


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Yuck, never eat hamburgers. 

When was the last time you watched a black and white film?


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Last week...Frankenweenie

WWTLT you saw a sunrise?


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Probably never, lol
When was the last time you bought clothes?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Last month ago! I bought a cute sky blue/white striped top ^_^eee

When was the last time you ate a raisin?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

like 7 years ago. Me no likey likey lol  ^_^ 

When was the last time you fell over or walked into something :lol =]


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Awwwh :hug (mwahahah LOL :lol) ^_^ 

Only just got a new sim card for my phone so avn't been able to send any texts for a few months  prob 2 months ago =p 

When was the last time you did a hand stand / cart wheel?


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Never, I've tried and can't. Ten year old me was so disappointed when all the other girls would do cartwheels at recess and I just couldn't no matter what I did. :lol

When was the last time you saw your best friend?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Never..

When was the last time you played a sport?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Five/Six years ago

When was the last time you won the lottery?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey!!! stop answering your own questions :lol ^_^ 

neverrrr  I won a waffle thing like 6 years ago 

When was the last time you got scared?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im always scared..

When was the last time you got jumped?


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Im always scared..
> 
> When was the last time you got jumped?


physically? never ,just a few fight in highschool.

When was the last time you got REALLY high?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Never..

when was the last time you got a traffic ticket?


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

Never

when was the last time you ate spinach?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yesterday.

When was the last time you went outside barefoot?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ermmmm probably not for like 7 years lol XD 

When was the last time you ate pizza


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Can't remember, probably a year or two ago.

When was the last time you rode a bike?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

As a kid.

When was the last time you had an argument with someone?


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

With my family, all the time
When was the last time you wrote a difficult exam?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Never..

When was the last time you went to an NFL football game?


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Never. 

When was the last time you drew something?


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

A year ago.

When was the last time you went for a walk?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yesterday

WWTLT you got really drunk ?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

The most drunk I've ever been is right now. Slightly tipsy. Think it's wearing off now, though. :/ Actually, nah, still gone.

WWTLT you had chocolate?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yesterday

WWTLT you drank coffee ?


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Today.

When was the last time you watched a news channel?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Cant remember

WWTLT you danced naked in front of the mirror?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Everyday!

WWTLT you listened to Adele ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

A week ago maybe

WWTLT you kicked someone?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Never, only donkeys kick.

WWTLT you kissed your Mum ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

A month ago, but will do so again in a couple weeks!


WWTLT you broke a bone?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Never I'm break free!

WWTLT you received a cuddle ?


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Like a year an a half ago, cuddles are for sissies. 

When was the last time you spent all day outside?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Can't remember ;__;
(Oh oops)

umm..can't remember that either!

When was the last time you cooked?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Yesterday! 

WWTLT you wrongly clicked one of those ads?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Yesterday! So annoying when that happens! 

When was the last time you had hot cocoa?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Its called hot chocolate in England  ermmm like a month ago ^_^

when was the last time you stayed up for 24 hours +


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Around this time last year D: *dark times*

When was the last time you ate some spinach?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Never eaten spinach before  looks like grass :/ lol. Actully speaking of grass ive ate grass before :lol I think I was pretending to be a cow cant remember now I was only young 

When was the last time you watched Simpsons the movie


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

4 or 5 days ago, I love spinach when its not fully cooked.

WWTLT you watched a car commercial?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Probably yesterday lol ^_^ I dont rly take much notice  

When was the last time you was bursting for the toilet and then found out theirs no toilet paper


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

D: oh my god I don't remember haha
(by the way, my dad has the simpsons movie on DVD. he's a fan! haha)

When was the last time you saw your dad?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

an hour or so.

WWTLT you cuddled with someone?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Does my dog count? she was sat up on my bed earlier and I gave her a proper cuddle  

Otherwise Sunday when I was leaving my grans house I gave her a hug and kiss lol. If u mean a proper cuddle with a person then not. When I was in school this girl always used to cuddle me  lol.

When was the last time you ate a muffin :3


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

It's been a really long time, probably almost 2 years.

WWTLT you showed someone you cared and how did you do it?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> It's been a really long time, probably almost 2 years.
> 
> WWTLT you showed someone you cared and how did you do it?


Last night. I went to visit my mom as opposed to calling her. The phone reception was HORRIBLE, so after five minutes, I gave up and drove down.

WWTLT you had caffeine of any kind?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Today Lol.

When was le last time thee hugged a dog?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

todaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!! :lol ^_^

When was the last time you had a cold shower / bath


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Uh, I don't remember ever doing it purposely, except maybe in the summer when it was a really warm night. 

When was the last time you got lost?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

about a month ago in Tesco  1 minute my step mum was behind me next minute she was gone :/ lol ^_^ 

When was the last time you heard someone snort while they laughed LOL it makes me laugh so much when ppl do that XD and then they snort again cus their laughing at me and then I laugh more cus they snorted again :lol


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

LOL I don't remember 

Umm when was the last time you read your horoscope?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A week or two ago, I think.

When was the last time you saw a spider?


----------



## megan25 (Jan 28, 2013)

couple of years back!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

WWTLT you were spanked ?


----------



## Blackwood (Jan 29, 2013)

Never.

When was the last time you had chilli


----------



## M4RTIN (Dec 29, 2012)

Had chilli a week ago

When's the last time you slipped and fell in front of a group of people?


----------



## Blackwood (Jan 29, 2013)

11 days ago taking my dog out forgot to salt the walk!!!!

When was the last time you went on a date?


----------



## Things Unsaid (Nov 26, 2012)

2010.

When was the last time you tried a new recipe?


----------



## Blackwood (Jan 29, 2013)

Today!! (home made lemon poppy seeds!)

When was the last time you told your mom you loved her?


----------



## M4RTIN (Dec 29, 2012)

Dunno 

When's the last time you got caught picking your nose in public?


----------



## Blackwood (Jan 29, 2013)

When I was 7 :b

When was the last time you drank?


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

8 days ago.
When was the last time you saw the ocean?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Nearly three years ago, I think.

When was the last time you heard a country song?


----------



## Blackwood (Jan 29, 2013)

A few months back (ears almost bled!!)

When is the last time you had tea?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

This morning.

WWTLT you had liver and onions ?


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

A month ago.

When was the last time you bought new clothes?


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Maybe 6-7 months ago, don't really shop that often. *edit* Does somebody else buying you clothes count? Because then it's one month ago. 

When was the last time you took a photograph?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Umm, a month ago?

Last time you headbanged to a fav song?


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

I don't really headbang... So, never. haha

When was the last time you got a hair cut?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dec 12th I believe it was 


Last time you overreacted?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Last week.

WWTLT you felt at ease with yourself ?


----------



## shuyaNOBU (Jan 26, 2013)

December 2012

When was the last time you laughed out loud?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

today! ^_^ i was with my one kind of close friend here and she's really easygoing  so that's good! lol

when was the last time you went out for dinner?


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

9 days ago.
When was the last time you played with a toy?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Christmas with my little bro  lol ^_^

When was the last time you ordered take away!!!!!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

If takeaway means 'takeout' in american (lol), then today! i got a pork burger thing. 

When was the last time you ate soybeans?


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Never D: 
When was the last time you hugged somebody?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

...years

WWTLT you acted funny


----------



## Mia 91 (Jan 28, 2013)

2 weeks ago with my oldest best friend I don't see very often

When was the last time you read a book for pleasure ?


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I am reading one now, The Ripley Trilogy.

-When was the last time you listened to a cassette tape?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Centuries, atleast...

When was the last time you slapped someone across the face?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Never I never resort to violence, my words are much more effective.

WWTLT you verballed someone ?


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

If verballed means verbally abused, a couple days ago? I don't like yelling or talking smack though.

When was the last time you ate sushi?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Over a year ago, first time and last time. 

WWTLT you looked at the stars ?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

last night on my way home  pretty. 

When was the last time you ate some ice cream?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Today.

WWTLT you felt important?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

PASS lol.

When was the last time you felt anger towards sum1 ^_^


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

umm I think about a year ago (they were terribly obnoxious! D: )

When was the last time you wrote in a diary?


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Never have.

When was the last time you accidentally broke something?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

about 2 months lol  was moving my tv to look for something underneth it and when I put it back it hit the wall and broke lol XD it was a huge tv aswell!!! :/ 

When was the last time u sang/sung


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I tried singing today hehe :b

When was the last time you ate carrots?


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Last week.

When was the last time you took a nap?


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

Maybe 2 days ago. When was the last time you cry?


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

A few hours ago. x_x

When was the last time you played a board game?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

edit: new years eve

when was the last time you drank a beer?


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Does root beer count...? :lol No? Ok, never.

When was the last time you went swimming?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't remember.

WWTLT you tripped on the stairs?


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

Months ago.. -_-
When was the last time you feel happy?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

a few days ago 

When was the last time you ordered a pizza?


----------



## VicViper (Feb 5, 2013)

2 days ago!

When was the last time you drew something?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

^(I just really really wanted to order a pizza hehe:b)
Probably December. I drew snowmen or something on some christmas cards ^_^

When was the last time you watched a trashy TV show?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yesterday cus I couldnt be bothered to turn the tv over with the remove that was next to my hand.. im so lazy :lol XD 

When was the last time u ate malteasers


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

I never eat malteasers, but I ate same kind of that, maybe two years ago..

when was the last time you went to doctor? - not therapist..


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

Last friday.

When was the last time you socialized with people outside your house?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Last night.

WWtLT you went for a walk?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

An hour or so ago.

wwtlt you saw a virgin thread on SAS?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Like 2 days ago lol XD

When was the last time you went to a restraunt


----------



## smilennod (Sep 24, 2012)

Yesterday afternoon.

When was the last time you washed behind your ears?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Today

When was the last time you visited a doctor?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Hm... A bit over 3 years ago for some stitches.

When was the last time you saw a rainbow?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't even remember. years ago? 

When was the last time you found a four leaf clover? :b


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

Not too long ago as a matter of fact.

When was the last time you flirted with somebody?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

its been years....

When was the last time you went to a gym?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol XD when I was about 13 (and I only went to play table tennis for fun with some friends)  

When was the last time u drunk alcohol


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

It's been years. I don't drink anymore.

WWTLTT you played a video game?


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

2006, I'm not too keen on video games anymore. I'd rather read a book.

When was the last time you took a test?


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Last week (a GCSE no less!) when was the last time you felt so full you could burst? (in a good way )


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

3 weeks ago (I need to eat more). when was the last time you turned all red in front of a lot of people (embarrassed)?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

I don't think I actually turn red when I'm embarrassed. I don't know.

WWTLTT you made a snowman?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Tried to a few weeks ago, snow wasn't good for it so I gave up... so technically it's probably been like 6 or 7 years ago.

WWTLTT you had shrimp?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Never

WWTLTT you touched yourself?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Last week. (that was for the previous question, hahah)

WWTLT you saw the sun clearly?


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

A few days ago. 
When was the last time you had a proper heart to heart with somebody?


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol, never.

When was the last time you were proud of yourself?


----------



## myforeverago (Jan 26, 2013)

About a week ago. WWTLT you gave someone a hug?


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

New Years Eve, WWTLT someone caught you doing something embarrassing?


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

About a year ago, i accidentally surfed in to a pornsite at school  I didn't think about what i was typing in and i just typed it in from an old habit, when my mind was somewhere else.

WWTLT you went to a cinema to see a movie?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Last week ^_^ (I saw the Hobbit)

When was the last time you met someone new?


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Today actually.

When was the last time you bought water, from a container?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Few years ago, just before Hurricane Ike.


WWTLT you rolled one up  ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

uhh never

WWTLT you made someone dinner?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Last week

WWTLT you felt stupid ?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Yesterday.

WWTLT cutting onions made you tear up?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

edit: a few months ago. Those onions! 

When was the last time you chewed gum?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ermmm not for like a year lol (unless u count the gum from a screwball) then a few months ago 

When was the last time u ate fries from mcdonalds!!!!!!!!! OM NOM NOM lol


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Actually recently ate MD's after a long time, but fries? It has to be years.

When was the last time you checked the expiration date on a medicine you took?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Never


WWTLT you weren't bored on the weekend?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Today 

WWTLT you went skiing?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Never

When was the last time you achieved a significant goal?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I got my car paid off. June 2012

WWtLt you went biking?


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

Last summer

When was the last time you laughed?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

A few hours ago. It was horrible.

WWTLT you broke something?


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

I broke my alarm clock a few weeks ago.

when was the last time your hiked Mt. Olympus on Mars?


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Funny you should ask that, I just took a hiking trip there last weekend.

When was the last time you watched a black & white movie or tv show?


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

Last black and white tv show was an episode of the old twilight zone from the 60s which I saw a few weeks back. WWTLT you felt scared of the dark?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Last night when I was about to sleep and heard a noise D:

When was the last time you sent a text message? (phone)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Years ago

WWTLT you felt threatened ?


----------



## DiscardedHeart (Dec 29, 2012)

Just a few weeks ago.

When was the last time you watched cartoons?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yesterday..

When was the last time someone threw gang signs at you?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ummm I dno lol XD not even sure that gang signs are  

When was the last time you watched Simpsons!!!!


----------



## burlesquefox (Jan 26, 2013)

just few days ago 
When was the last time you embarrassed yourself?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Long time but I live an almost hermit-like lifestyle.

WWTLT you had a pleasant day?


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

At a New Years party

When was the last time you played a video game


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

A few hours ago.

WWTLT you gazed at the stars during the night?


----------



## burlesquefox (Jan 26, 2013)

yesterday while walking home at night
WWTLT you went drinking?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

funny enough, Sun night I had my first taste of alcohol. Took a few sips of my sister's blackberry mohito and it was good, but I don't think I could have had the whole glass. Alcohol is not for me.



WWTLT you saw a TV show from your childhood?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ermmmm South park a few weeks ago ^_^ I dont rly like south park anymore tho lol  id rather watch simpsons / family guy / american dad.  (dont like cleveland show)

When was the last time you went clothes shopping? :3


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

If online shopping counts, a week ago.

WWTLT you downloaded new tunes?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Today. 

Wwtlt you had a good conversation/ or good friendly encounter


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Two days ago.
When was the last time you wrote a poem?


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

15 years ago.

When was the last time you did something completely childish and enjoyed every moment of it?


----------



## callalilly26 (Jun 13, 2012)

The other day. I giggled like a schoolgirl and I started making random animal noises at someone. 

When was the last time you went dancing?


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

I went dancing in my room a couple of days ago. Before that, very long ago. It's a great workout and it really loosens you up, wish I did it more. Makes you look like an idiot if you don't know what you're doing but that's alright if it's in your room.

When is the last time you told someone you liked them?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Yesterday

WWTLT you got real dirty ( like mud nd stuff )


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ughhh I never go out lol XD 
I guess when we was moving house 1-2 years ago  

When was the last time you was sick :3


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

A while ago I think maybe a 9 months.

I dont consider one isolate case of hang over or just very tired being sick.

When was the last time you saw your elders.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Do my parents count as elders?
It has been a while, a month and a bit, since I cam back to uni.

When was the last time you went for a nice walk on your own? It's good thinkin' time!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

About 2 months ago when I went to the doctors, I had to wait for my step mum to pick me up so I walked around for abit lol 

When was the last time you had mashed potato!!! OM NOM NOM lol ^_^


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

The day before yesterday as a matter of fact!

WWTLT You slapped someone across the face?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

never..

when was the last time you saw a clinical psychologist?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

That's probably already more than a decade ago by now...

WWTLT You played with toys?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

A few months ago I stumbled into one of my nephew's toys and played with it lol. It's the one where you use a pen and write in a board (without any actual ink).

WWTLT you called 911?


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

At least 5 years ago.

When was the last time you saw something funny? What was it?


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

When was the last time you cooked a meal?


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Last night. 

When was the last time you read a poem?


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Just there... when i read your signature. thought it was nice. hey... did you do that on purpose?

When was the last time went shopping for clothes?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Everysingle day on ebay XD Last thing I bought was yesterday some Vans trainers for £25. 
(I actully get pretty sad when I dont buy atleast 1 thing a day :lol )










If u mean shopping in real shops then probably like 6 years ago or something lol XD

When was the last time you bit your tounge XD


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Easily within the past three days.

When was the last time you fell down (or up) the stairs?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Cant remember along time ago lol XD I banged my head on the roof of the stairs about a year ago cus I was jumping down step by step for some reason o.0 LOL hurt alot  

When was the last time you watched Ace Ventura Pet Deterctive (its on tv atm) ^_^
"alllllllllllllllrighty thennnnn" :lol


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

One day in august.


When was the last time you farted in public?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ew im a gentlemen I dont fart!!! lol XD but yeah I cant remember lol ^_^ 

When was the last time someone made u jump (scared you)


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Ew im a gentlemen I dont fart!!! lol XD but yeah I cant remember lol ^_^
> 
> When was the last time someone made u jump (scared you)


A few days ago.

WWTLT you walked into a room and then couldn't remember why you'd gone in there?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yesterday  I came into my room to get some pasta then forgot why I came in so went back to the kitchen then remembered lol ^_^

When was the last time you drank alcohol


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

A couple weeks ago. 

Wwtlt you ate a banana split


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Never o.0 OMG just googled that it looks Yummy!!!!!!!!! 
=[ I want a banana split now lol XD

When was the last time u baked?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

About two years ago, maybe.

When was the last time you got a paper cut?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

probably like 8 years ago or something XD I dont mess about with paper that much lol ^_^

When was the last time u slipped on ice


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Uh.... 7-8 years ago when I took ice skating lessons. haha

WWTLT you bought a magazine?


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I think it was 3 years ago, maybe two.

When was the last time you skipped down a country lane?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol either never or when I was like 5 XD 

When was the last time u had a pudding with your meal? (a desert)


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh boy that's a good one. I'd have to say a year ago at least. 

WWTLT you had a stomach ache?


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

Three days ago.
When was the last time you watched spongebob squarepants?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

like 2 months ago  Its never on normal tv anymore but I LOVE IT!!! :cry 
Dam u nickleodeon and your subscription channel!!!! XD 

When was the last time you watched family guy


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Just now :boogie - a brand new episode online called "Chris-cross", but it wasn't that funny, I think they're running out of ideas...

When was the last time you watched Real Housewives?


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Never. Ever ever ever. And I don't plan on it.

When was the last time you drank eggnog?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> When was the last time you watched Real Housewives?


It comes on in 30 mins woo!! 

Last time I drank eggnog was at christmas  I didnt like it but I drank it anyway  (I dont like taste of any alcohol =[

When was the last time u did a rolly polly or a cartwheel?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

YEARS ago..

When was the last time you saw a Harry Potter movie?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Um when the fourth one came out.

When was the last time you bought a cd?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I gave my mum the money to buy herself 1 in Novemeber for her bday 

When was the last time u drank milkshake!!! yummy ^_^


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Quite a while ago I'm sure. Can't remember when exactly!

WWTLT You went to a museum?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

On a school trip like uhhhh 8 years ago lol ^_^ Im more interested in that kinda stuff now  

When was the last time u burped! (ew) XD


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

About ten seconds ago.

When was the last time you visited and aquarium?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Implicate said:


> About ten seconds ago.
> 
> When was the last time you visited and aquarium?


2 yrs. ago.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

When was the last time you visited a National Park?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

if a national park means a theme park then about 5-6 years ago.
if a national park means a zoo then about 8 years ago
if a national park means a kids playground / grass / trees then about 4 years ago
if a national park means something else then I dont know lolol XD (I should just google national park but im lazy) ^_^

When was the last time u ate harribos!!!!!!!! OM NOM NOM


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

lol I have no idea what that is, so, never.

WWTLT you fainted?


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

never

when was the last time you complimented someone?


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

Just now, my brother was flicking throught the DVDs and commented that Band of Brothers was violent and I complimented his observational skills (it's a war film, people died)

When was the last time you drew something?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

about 2-3 days ago in my little sisters school book lol  (she let me) ^_^ I can draw an epic old person that I learned from this book thing 

When was the last time you cried from watching something sad on tv. (news/film/programme etc)


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Never as far as I can remember.

WWTLT You went snowboarding?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Never 

WWTLT you tripped on the stairs?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

like 3 years ago lol. I usually jump down the stairs step by step cus im a weirdo LOL. small things like that entertain me :lol

When was the last time u dropped your drink / meal on the floor?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Like over 5 years ago (it was a milkshake..the nice young man working there got me a new one ^_^)

When was the last time you were woken up by something unpleasant?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Does my dog having nightmares and kicking the hell outta me count as unpleasent? lol XD if it does then atleast once a week 

Have u ever had an electric shock before? =[]


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes! lol Last week...in a public bathroom~ The toilet paper cover thingy was metal..and i needed to use that bathroom like twice. *ouch*

When was the last time you drank some water?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^ Well thats a static shock lol I mean a real one 

I've been drinking flavoured water everyday for the past 2 weeks cus im on a 2 week diet lol  [Im on a food diet aswell tho]  (I like to always stay the same weight and when I checked 2 weeks ago I was alittle heavier) 

When was the last time u had a vitamin tablet? XD


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I haven't had one for...over 6 months? haha (i had this vitamin squeezy jello drink yesterday though :s)

When was the last time you read a great book?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Last time I read a book was abouttttttttt 7 years ago lol  Harry potter and the prisoner of askaban ^_^ 

Then was the last time u had a takeaway


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

yesterday! my mom's friend came over and took me out to eat XD

When was the last time you drank soda/pop?


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Wednesday

WWTLT you had to drive somewhere 15-20 minutes from your house?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Never (i can't drive) 

When was the last time you applied sunscreen?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

September - I was still out on the beach....in OHIO! :lol

WWtLT you visited a lake?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

hmm...two years ago? it was really cold!

When was the last time you pet a dog or cat?


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Within the past ten minutes.

When was the last time you got angry and threw something?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Quite a few years ago I got really pissed off because I couldn't get a game to work ( yeah I know T__T )

I ended up throwing my computer chair against the wall, the wheels were flying all over the place :O

WWTLT You cooked a meal for someone else?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Christmas dinner for my mom's birthday.

WWtLT you watched a horror movie?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

A couple years ago? I think it was one of those Final Destination movies.

When was the last time you had ice cream?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh man, I don't even remember..... I wanted some really badly the other day, but didn't want to go to the supermarket for it. 

W W T L T you thought seriously about the future and your plans?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Probably a year


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

When was the last time you wore makeup?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Today darling.

WWTLT you felt the earth move ?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

a couple months ago? :s i don't like when it happens D:

When was the last time you used the bathroom?


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

abount 10 mins agao at the train station

When was the last time you told someone you love them?


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Almost a month ago, to a few friends.

WWTLT you made a snowman?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Over 2 years ago..Coincidentally, it was on Valentine's Day XD
(it was a very dirty snowman..dirty snow..)

When was the last time you watched a movie that brought a tear to your eye?


----------



## SnowJoke (Nov 7, 2012)

Never.

When was the last time you felt optimistic?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SnowJoke said:


> Never.
> 
> When was the last time you felt optimistic?


Just about an hour ago. Now, I am just anxious to go outside in the sun.

WWtLT you just sat out in the sun?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Last summer

Wwtlt you started to get depressed


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

When I had to think of a username to use on here...

When was the last time a movie made you cry?


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Just last night!

When was the last time you laughed so hard your sides hurt?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't remember

Wwtlt you couldn't remember something


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

Just now because I dont remember...

When was the last time you clogged the toilet?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

A couple weeks ago

WWTLT you talked to someone?


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

A couple of hours ago.
When was the last time you drank iced tea?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

A couple week ago


WWTLT you did something illegal?


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

Never, but I keep gettin' hassled by da man cus I'm BROWN

WWTLT you cheated on a diet?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't diet ^__^ so i never cheat! hahaha :evil

When was the last time you used an umbrella?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I never use an umbrella, I just wear my hood up.

WWTLT You listened to music?


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> I never use an umbrella, I just wear my hood up.
> 
> WWTLT You listened to music?


Three hours ago in the car while commuting to work.

When is the last time you rode a bicycle?


----------



## sophia44 (Feb 23, 2013)

Months Ago.

When was the last time you laughed out loud?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

About an hour ago watching a cat video on YouTube.

When was the last time you stubbed your toe?


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

10 minutes and 20 bad words ago

WWTLT you swore at somebody?


----------



## SnowJoke (Nov 7, 2012)

Today.

When was the last time you thought about what could have been?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sometime today

WWTLT you ate a steak?


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

Probably over a year ago, I never seem to go to restaraunts that offer steak for some reason

WWTLT you tripped and fell?


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

This morning, walking up the stairs- a near daily occurence.

When was the last time you played in the rain?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

During my late teens.

WWTLT you saved someone's life?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

never

WWTLT you wanted to punch somebody you saw on the internet?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Hmmm, recently. :hide

Wwtlt you realized you were spending too much time on sas


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

That day shall never come!

WWTLT You enjoyed a good steak?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Last summer (my mom made some ^_^)

When was the last time you ate a chicken nugget?


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

When I was a kid because my mom took me since there was no babysitter available

WWTLT you went on youtube?


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

Today

When was the last time you danced?


----------



## Chanelleninja (Jan 29, 2013)

Yesterday

When Was The Last Time You Had A Dream You Remembered?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

3 days ago.

WWTLT you smiled at a stranger ?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Today

when was the last time you went to a high school football game?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

In high school 

When was the last time you wrote in a diary?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Like 10 years ago lol  

When was the last time you played a computer game ^_^


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ummm, I often play a little word game on my phone so probably about an hour or so ago.

When's the last time you went bowling.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

A couple years ago. :cry

Wwtlt you bowled a game over 250


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Ummmm never ^_^ (I'm not very good, haha)

When was the last time you purchased a magazine?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Dont think I ever have lol XD Im not much of a reader  

When was the last time you have a stitch? (from running or what ever lol)


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Hehe, I think high school (when i was seriously active)...I should start exercising more again ! haha

When was the last time you told someone a secret?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Umm not sure, haven't really had anything to keep from people. Not for a while anyhow.

When was the last time you sat next to a drunk on a park bench?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Neveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

WWTLT you felt like giving a woman your number ?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I've never thought of giving a woman my number. I've always just asked for theirs. 
When was the last time you did something nice for a girl you didn't want to have sex with?


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

All the time, i have never experimented with woman before LOL!
When was the last time you told someone who wasn't a family member you loved them?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Never ever ever.

WWTLT you looked at yourself in the mirror and thought I'm okay.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

When I was 15 lol 

When was the last time u had fun?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh! I thought of one  
Last week I went shopping with a friend ^_^ 
We ate crepes :9

When was the last time you wore a hat?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yesterday, a winter hat.

When was the last time you ate a piece of chocolate?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Maybe a week ago 

When was the last time you sent an email?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Probably lastweek when enquiring about a course.

WWTLT you made your bed?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

This morning.

WWTLT you looked after a sick person?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Does my dog count?  She was sick a few months ago and I was being super nice to her :lol Im super nice to her anyway tho ^_^

When was the last time you played Sims!!!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

It must have been years!

When was the last time you took a photo?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Yesterday. There was a Coyote in my yard. 

When was the last time you listened to an entire album.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Bout 9 hours ago, I think.

Last time you threw something at something/someone else?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Last Week. A snowball 

WWTLT you farted in someone's general direction.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I really try not to, probably accidentally while waiting in a queue or something. Sometimes it's difficult to hold it in, just have to let it out. Better out than in.

WWTLT you had a bubble bath?


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

never had a bubble bath. 

When was the time time you approached someone on the street to help?


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

I've actually never done that. But its happened the other way around many times.

When was the last time you stayed up late watching back to back episodes of a tv show


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Tonight

W w t l t you cried at work.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Real men don't cry

WWTLT you sneezed and farted at the same time ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ew probably never lol XD My gran does it all the time tho  Even when she bends down to pick something up :s pretty disturbing if u ask me :lol Owell theirs alot of kids in our family so atleast its something we can laugh at XD 

When was the last time you baked cookies or desert?


----------



## littlefeet (Mar 14, 2013)

Years ago, been wanting to start baking though funny enough. 

When was the last time you bought someone a present?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Not rly a present but I bought my little sis an energy drink earlier? mwahaha lol  

When was the last time u ate a strawberry jam sandwhich! (I think its called Jelly in america?) But I dno lol XD I asked my american friend what "peanut butter jelly is" and he said peanut butter and strawberry jam so guessing Jelly = jam in America ^_^


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I always eat grape jelly so never. 

WWTLT you slapped a ho


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Last week when I met ur mom  lolol joking ^_^

When was the last time u had a hangover? XD


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Last year: Hangover 2 at the moviesssss!

When was the last time you picked your nose?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

0.2 seconds ago

When was the last time you told a lie?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Like, a few months ago I think it was, and it sucked because I didn't feel the same ...

When was the last time you got arrested?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Never, because I don't get caught.

When was the last time you risked your life?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ummm probably never lol XD Once their was this huge dog (that even attacked its owner) and it started fighting with my dog and I forced my arm between their mouths and then moved myself between them? XD I guess that could kinda count (the dog was HUGE) lol XD 

nobody hurts my babyyyyy!!! ^_^

When was the last time you thought 
"Omg when are they gna hurry up and make the smileys work again"


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Never

WWTLT you got punched in the face?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Never

WWTLT you got kicked in the balls?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Never xD my 10 yr old bro punched me their for the first time in my life like a month ago IT HURTS! lol =(

When was the last time someone told u to eat with ur mouth closed xD


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

A long time ago back in my childhood.

When was the last time you've drawn a picture?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I think it was when I was walking home the other day, I normally walk through the park but at the last minute I decided to turn right and walk down the footpath instead. that's about the level of my spontaneity, yea I know i'm really exciting right.

when was the last time you were starving hungry?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

This morning at work. My new medication makes me feel like I am starving all the time.

When was the last time you fell on your face?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

about 18 years ago, i still remember the pain.

When was the last time you watched porn?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

3-4 days ago.

WWTLT you ate a steak?


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Three years ago.

When was the last time you've lied about something?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

I can't actually remember, I've heard lies can make your tongue go black and your nose grow larger!

When was the last time you bullied someone, and what did you say?


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

my bf..i put him down, but only to bring him back up 

no not really 

when was the last time you gave your mom a good ol' hug?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

2 Years ago.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

zomg no question for meeeee!!! lol =(
ill answer the hug one too then XD ermmmm mothersday =p 

When was the last time you shouted at someone? xD


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

About half a year ago, someone didn't like my drinking habits.

When was the last time you played with your genitalia?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Sowwy me no speaky der engrish,

When was the last time u ordered takeawayyyyyyy OM NOM NOM lol ^_^


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

Uuhhh
Somewhere in the last 6 months.

When was the last time you cried in public?


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

when i was at therapy 1 month ago. My therepist was trying to convince me to not leave college since i am only 2 months away from finishing it. Well gotta make this last effort! :s

When was the last time you ate popcorn?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Neverheard of dis popcornz, do they grow on trees?

When was the last time you saw your parents naked?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Probably when I was about 5 lol. EW

When was the last time you had ear ache!!!!!


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

A couple of days ago. Annoying as hell.

When was the last time you got really mad?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I think it was 2 days ago I got really frustrated with everything.

WWTLT You felt good?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Today ^_^

When was the last time you had KETTLE corn? : ) 
(it's like sweet and salty popcorn)


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow, probably one or two months ago!

When was the last time you had pancakes?


----------



## Setting Sail (Apr 7, 2013)

Years ago.

When was the last time you thought about dinosaurs?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

About one week ago when i read something about dinos in the newspaper.

When was the last time you masturbated in the shower?


----------



## Setting Sail (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't? I need the visualisations, to be honest. Long gone are the days of the "thought wank".


When's the last time you felt bad about something you'd said to someone?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

I can't remember, it happens so rarely.

When was the last time you cut your toenails?


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Last week.

When was the last time you flew on an airplane?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

apx24 said:


> Last week.
> 
> When was the last time you flew on an airplane?


last summer.

when was the last time you burped or farted loudly in public?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I....farted in the second grade >_< The girl in front of me even asked if it was me, gah! That's the last time I remember.

When was the last time you had a multivitamin?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

like 2 weeks ago although their next to my desk I always forget to take them lol xD

When was the last time u hit ur head on something ^_^


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

i don't have that habbit

when was the last time you did math?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I can't remember I never really do math, rarely need to. I can remember the last time I hit my head though (happens all the time to me,due to being clumsy lol) about a few days ago.

when was the last time you tried a type of food you have never eaten before?


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

I've never tried fish before. I trie some uhh like 3 days ago. Bleh.

When was the last time you threw up?


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Back in October. 10 or so beers, some jack and cokes, shots of Jamison and tequila..

..It was hellacious..

When's the last time you twisted your ankle?.. nursing one now..


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Today reading dirty birthday cards in a shop
when was the last time you had a snowball fight


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

That makes no sense sorry i replied before all the questions came up.
Not twisted ankle but cracked fibia few months ago
when was your last snowball fight?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

It's been years. Now I want to have one.

when was the last time you wrote a letter?


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

^ Christmas time. Stuck it a box along with a gift for my best friend.


When was the last time you DIDN'T attend a social function because of SA? What was the function?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Woah so many lol. I guess when my family went for a day holiday to the coast and asked me to go but I said no lol. (even tho I wanted to) but was too scared=p

When was the last time someome complimented you? ^_^


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

uhh 2 days ago it think..

When was the last time you cried?


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

today...people suck ***.
when was the last time you told someone off?


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Never.
When was the last time an ending of a movie you wanted to see was spoiled for you?


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Not in a very long time, I'm a master at escaping those situations.

When was the last time you went on a vacation?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

MY ROOM IS MY VACATIONNNNNNNNNN woo been on vacation like 6 years now! lol  ^_^
Ermm when I was 14 I went to Spain that was last time I went away I think lol 

When was the last time u went out for a meal with ur family


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Like February 2013.

WWTLT you got a haircut?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Three weeks ago?

WWtLT you drank a cup of coffee?


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Haha In second grade! I spit it right out lol


When was the last time you day dreamed about somebody.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Today!

When was the last time you read a book?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd guess at least 10 years ago.

When was the last time you saw your mom?


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Early November. 

When's the last time you did any push-ups?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

like 2 months ago lol xD 

When was the last time u ate fruit!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

i ate a pickled plum today....fruit! 

When was the last time you vacuumed?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hmm, a couple months ago?? I just don't have gross carpet in my room


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Omgawd u didnt ask a question! U...U....U THREAD KILLER!!! 








lol xD

When was the last time u attempted to bite ur toe nails ^_^


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Never?

When was the last time you drew something?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Like 5 mins ago I spammed my picture with a booger on my nose some scars and a monobrow OH and some horns cant forget dem [email protected]@@ lol ^_^

When was the last time u dropped something on the floor infront of lots of ppl xD


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Dropped my car keys earlier im always dropping things tho I have big hands for a woman.
When was the last time you swore at someone?


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Yesterday, at some random internet guy

WWTLT you received a text from a friend?


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Few days ago,
When did you last have a cigarette


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

6 years.

WWTLT you were genuinely happy (even for a moment)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Almost everyday!! ^_^ (Although I think I confuse fake happyness with real happyness) but aslong as I feel happy I dont rly care lol  

When was the last time u had to choose between pepsi and coca cola?


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Like 10 years ago and then i found out i get stomach pain after i drink pepsi for some weird reason, never drank it afterworths.. 

WWTLT you searched your own name on google?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ermmm about 6-8 months ago lol. My sister saw someone in a game with the same first AND last name as her. So we all started googling our names and see'ing how many other ppl had the same name as us. 
That reminds me actully becuz their was some guy with the EXACT name as me first MIDDLE AND LAST!! kinda creepy and the other scary thing is.. He went around killing lots of gay ppl (eek) and I think he got executed. 

Anyway their I go with my spam again lol  

When was the last time u wanted to buy something but couldn't afford to? (and what was it?)


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

I was at Sephora (a make up store) and wanted to buy this make up palette and it was super expensive. I bought it and returned it the day after.

WWtLT you said "I love you", who did you say it to, and how did you feel?


----------



## DarkIceDragon (Apr 20, 2013)

Never.

WWTLT you received attention and felt really good about it?


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Probably about 2.5 months ago now. From ex.

WWTLT you rode on a rollercoaster


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

prisonofmind said:


> Probably about 2.5 months ago now. From ex.
> 
> WWTLT you rode on a rollercoaster


 I've never been on one.

WWTLT you got *really* angry?


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

About 8 months ago. When I found out my ex (not ex at the time) was screwing around with one of my only friends. I was more mad at the friend because I felt very betrayed. He basically left me for dead after that point, and even started talking bad behind my back.

I had to work with the guy, so I had to see his face every single day. I literally walked around with my fists clenched, and an intense feeling of fire in my chest. I have never been in a fight before, but I felt ready to kill at that time. I'm guessing that's a very similar feeling to what people feel before committing a "crime of passion." He eventually quit and moved away and nothing ever happened. Thank god.

When was the last time you felt intensely passionate about something (or someone)?


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm very passionate about my horse have been since I bought him I feel sick when I'm not with him. I can't deal with humans so Ive hidden behind horses all my life. My flat is plastered in his photos and the rosettes he has won.
When was the last time you hurt yourself ?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I tripped on the starts a day or two ago, I ****ing hate these hardwood stairs they make me trip half the time somehow.

WWLT a Cat licked your face well you where sleeping?


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

lol I don't think it's ever happened. My cat paws at my face instead of licks.

WWTLT you had to look a word up in the dictionary?


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

The last time I looked up a word was 2 days ago. i wasn't sure if I was using he word in he right context so I checked its meaning. I forget what word it was though... lol. 

Oh, it was coax! I wasn't sure of the spelling and usage. Turns out I used it correctly.

WWTLTY cried in front of another person?
(sorry for he dark tone, first thing that came to mind)


----------



## KumaKhameleon (Apr 18, 2013)

3 days ago in front of my room mate because I was so frustrated about the whole SA thing. That was the first time I had done that in years though.

When was the last time you gave someone a compliment?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ermmmm I always compliment girls online lol so my guess would be yesterday  If u mean in real life ermmm I compliment how cute my dog looks EVERYDAY!!!  shes Gee Eee ooooorgous!! :yes

When was the last time u raged while playing a game. (video game or board game or what ever else kind their is lol) ^_^


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Probably a few years ago when i played Dead Rising when i spent several hours killing zombies in a very repetitive and boring way for several hours, just so i could get the secret mega man buster. Sadly i managed to die in a very silly way when i was almost finished.

When was the last time you watched porn and what was it about? (give details).


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

since I was in marching band back in high school

When was the last time you bought a video game?


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

About 3 days ago. Bought them on the Wii shop. I got Retro City Rampage, Vampire Crystals, and Zombie Panic in Wonderland, and Kirby's Adventure.

I don't really buy games often at all. Like, maybe once or twice a year. But when I do, I usually buy like 5 games. Haven't bought a disc game in a long while.

WWTLT you got really drunk.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Two weekends ago. four pints, a shot of Jamison, some spiced rum/coke, shots of this Chinese vodka a friend brought back from her trip.... That china vodka was hellacious, right up there with tequila.. 

When was the last time you got punched in the face?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

About 4 years ago.

WWTLT You felt really happy?


----------



## Taney (Apr 4, 2013)

Last person I said I Love You to was my sister. I was being sincere since we only have each other, more or less. 

As far as a non family member, it was back in August. It felt fake. Shortly afterwards, I broke off the relationship. 

WWTLT you bought something nice for yourself?


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

Last month. I bought a flash drive


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

WWTLT you saw something completely disgusting irl and what was it? (Things seen on TV doesn't count)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ermmmm OKAY! im gna be honest! I was cooking for my sister (CUS SHES LAZY) and NEVER cooks for me shes 23!!! omgawd lol  ANYWAY 
somehow a spider had managed to get into the oven and was on the roof of the oven but I didnt notice. SO I cooked our dinner and when it was done their was a spider on a waffle (EW) SO I tried to scrape it off cus obviously my sister wouldnt know (mwahah) but then its legs fell off! and I could only find 3!! #PANIC SO im like 70% sure I made my sister eat a spiders leg. 
As I always say what u dont know wont hurt u  lol ^_^ 
#InB4VOMIT 

When was the last time you got angry?


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Today at my mom!

When was the last time you rode a bike?


----------



## pierceson07 (May 30, 2012)

I rode a bike last year..not very good at it.


When was the last time you gave away money?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I usually throw my change in the collection plate when I am at a gas station or restaurant. A significant donation has been awhile, though I do volunteer.

WWTLT you ate something after you dropped it on the floor?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Long, long time ago. I don't actually remember, but I'm pretty sure I haven't done that in last 8-9 years at least. Maybe longer (if at all).

WWTLT you wanted to leave your country, and move to some other?


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't USA! USA!

WWTLT you got in a fist fight?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Around... 9-10 years ago, in school. 

WWTLT you went to town?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

2 days ago had to go to an interview which I was late for so got turned away :\ 
#GOODFIGHT lol xD 

When was the last time u slipped on ice but managed not to fall over? ^_^ (omg thats so scary but exciting at the same time) Ur like looking around to see if any1 saw what an amazing "SAVE" u managed to do mwahah ^_^


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

Every winter ever. LOL. So last time was probably in late January. Though its still been snowing all through April, it hasn't been really icey since January.

WWTLT you made someone really laugh. I mean like REALLY laugh. Like, gasping for air, tears at the eyes, involuntarily snorting kind of laugh.


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Yesterday. I love making people laugh so I do it all the time.

When was the last time you slept all day?


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Two weeks ago. Had my wisdom teeth remove and couldn't get out of bed for a few days.

WWTLT you cooked dinner?


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Last night.
When was the last time somebody said something that made you upset?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Erm I felt abit sad earlier when I read a homophobic post on SAS :\ or if u mean something someone said to me irl ermm. Probably around christmas time when my sister an cousin were laughing at my pics from my phone. Which made me delete all my pics I had online. lol xD I put them back up like 2-3 weeks later when I felt better tho 

When was the last time you decided to "rest your eyes for 2 seconds" and fell to sleep lol


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Todayy~ I get so tired everyday after work (even if it's only a few hours, hehe)

When was the last time you ate cereal?


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

A few years ago I are museli all the time, I can't stand it now.
When was the last time you got wasted ?


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Last saturday. I left early and puked in the street on the way home.

When was the last time you had a takeaway?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ermmm well if u asked me yesterday I woulda said like 6-8 weeks ago BUT I had 1 last night xD lol I had chip shop  OM NOM NOM XD 

When was the last someone knocked at ur door thinking it was someone elses house? xD


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

A few months ago, an older couple was knocking on everybodys door looking for some random person whose name I never heard.

When was the last time you farted in a public place and someone near you noticed?


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thankfully never!

When was the last time you went to a gig?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Last Saturday night. 

When was the last time you looked in the mirror and tried to wiggle your ears?


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Just now! Never knew I could wiggle my ears until I just tried.

When was the last time you bumped into a table and apologized out of instinct.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Not sure. Did it to a train door the other day, though. :blush

When was the last time you made a cooked breakfast?


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

On friday. I couldn't sleep so at 8am sleepless and bored I decided to get up walk to the local shop and buy the ingredients and make one. The hassle to pleasure ratio wasn't good enough to consider doing it again.

About the door thing I do it all the time! Just instinct.

When was the last time you you had deja vu?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Quite a long time ago actually, but i had them lots of times when i was a kid/teenager.

When was the last time you were extremely scared, and why?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im always scared i fear im going to be found out

When was the last time you bought a box of condoms?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Hmm, 2 years ago maybe. 

When was the last time you wanked to odd/strange porn, and what type of porn was it?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Well I can't wank, but I did recently watch a video about a Japanese woman and a squid(BIG MISTAKE).

When was the last time you did laundry?


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

A week ago. Except I've got no tumble dryer and so some of it is still drying.

When was the last time you were free and careless?


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Truthfully > i dont even rememeber


When was the last time you were in a deep relationship


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

I've never been in a deep relationship.

When was the last time you used the word receptacle?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Not very often at all, a few years ago perhaps?

When was the last time you screamed at one or both of your parents, and why?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ermmm When I was like 16 my mom was drunk and being annoying so when she went outside for a smoke I locked the door behind her >: D (big mistake) she went KraKray! (cazy) lolol ^_^
But the reason I shouted was because I was trying to open the door but she kept kicking it which meant I couldn't unlock it and I kept telling her to stop and eventully I got frustrated and shouted STOP KICKING THE DOOR. 

That was first time i'd shouted in like 4 years and not shouted since then lol xD
I actully felt kinda manly for a few days because I didn't know I could shout like that mwahah lol ^_^

The person below me wishes they were an A list celebrity actor


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

True (But never gonna happen lol)

TPBM has size 4 shoes..... (UK size)
(i do)


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Memememe said:


> True (But never gonna happen lol)
> 
> TPBM has size 4 shoes..... (UK size)
> (i do)


darn it. i thought this was true false one.

ok TTPBM, When was the last time you cut your nails?


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

4 days ago I think.

ttpbm, when was the last time you went to the zoo?


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Years ago. I hate zoos ever since I was a kid when a vicious malevolent monkey banged the bars really loudly and frightened me.

Isn't this the when was the last time, not the person below me thread? 

When was the last time you ate 3 bean salad.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Last year, I think. I forgot how much I hated it and gave it another try. Mistake.

When was the last time you cursed at someone?


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Jokingly? couple days ago. Angrily? Probably a couple months.

When was the last time you left your state or country?


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

2010

When was the last time you went to the supermarket?


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Yesterday.

When was the last time you saw a falling star?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

Does Macaulay Culkin count? 

When was the last time you were all like whatttttt???? am I right guys?????


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Just now, i did it like this: WOOOOT, AMIRITE PEEPS?!?

When was the last time you farted and blamed it on someone else?


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't get to do that often as I'm on my own a lot but I did a nasty eggy one in a chip shop in Southend last summer, even made me feel sick and everyone blamed my nephew until I started laughing, I couldn't let him take the blame.

When was the last time you stole something ?


----------



## G4Z (May 8, 2013)

A toy car from pharmacy 10 years ago. I don't even know where it is, I probably threw it away along with the rest of broken toys.

When (if ever) was the last time your bike broke when riding it?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I avnt rode a bike for like 8 years lol xD But I remember I had a bmx where the chain came off all the time  #SadTimes lol ^_^

When was the last time refused to do something


----------



## Tothegrave (May 9, 2013)

Earlier today, my father was being difficult and asked me to do something I didn't want to, felt good to stand up to him.

When was the last time you read, and finished, a book?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

maybe 5 years ago

whens the last time you skipped a meal?


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Yesterday!

When was the last time you saw it raining?


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

a week ago maybe

When was the last time you told someone u love them


----------



## KittenGoneWild (May 12, 2013)

Last night.

When was the last time you ate a pickle?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

I've never eaten a pickle. *shocking*

When was the last time you had sex, and what positions did you use?


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

Never eaten a pickle!? Why not!?
I don't even like pickles, but I mean... never?

Back on track:
About 3 months ago, it was missionary and the one where you are sitting face to face. And oral.

WWTLT you cooked something? Like from scratch, not "popped a pizza in the oven, or microwaved something." Like, took raw meat and spices and whipped something together.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Around 8 pm yesterday, I made apple cinnamon muffins.

WWTLT rang a doorbell?


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh, about five months ago at the house where I was babysitting.

When was the last time the rain touched you?


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

Today...

WWTLT you cried?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Two days ago.

WWTLT you took a bath?


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Like a week ago after a 10 hour job lol.

WWTLT you rode a horsey?


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

5 years ago.

When was the last time you smiled?


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Earlier this morning. I was watching my favorite video game comedy show on youtube and it made me laugh.

When was the last time you cried?


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

When my first girlfriend left me, so like 8 years go.

WWTLT you got hurt badly (physically)


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

Yesterday
WWTLT you watched at the time?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Never. (never even heard of it) 

When was the last time a movie / someone / something made u jump (scared) ^_^


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Never. Whenever i watch a movie, i make IT jump.

When was the last time you thought about something really nasty in a sexual way, and what was it?


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Lol about...an half an hour ago, I was watching a show and they started talking about threesomes... OK moving on.

When was the last time you got sick?


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Last week/currently. Not badly though, but before that it had been a few years.

When was the last time you went on vacation?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No clue.

WWTLT you where genuinely happy?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Yesterday 

When was the last time you ate cherries?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Few years ago.

When was the last time you masturbated outside of your bedroom/computer? And where was it?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I dont need to I got ur mom to keep me company. :yes 
p.s u can call me dad if u wnt 
p.s.s didnt I ban u from nudey rudey questions!!!!!! oh noes that was only for a day! fine banned for another day! xD


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Question dodger!

When was the last time you flirted with someone irl, and what did you do?

if you've never flirted with someone; when was the last time you think someone flirted with you, and why?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Pshh I answered ur question. 








:yes XD

I've never flirted with someone lol. Erm 3 girls have asked me out if that counts as flirting? xD (I sort of asked 1 girl out before) I told my friends I liked this girl (Just so I fitted in) lol and they went and asked her out and she said yeah :\ 
But then I said their lieing so it was okay xD

OH WAIT (random fact) I've actully had a girlfriend before when I was 9 or 10  (for a few days)  I dumped her on valentines day because I forgot to buy her something + my friends were telling me "shes chinese" [which is weird becuz I LOVE asians now] lol ^_^

Ops got carried away with writing so ill stop lool 
(oh btw she'd bought me a HUGE homemade cookie and a card as big as me) lol [im so mean I know] ;(

When was the last time u crossed the road to avoid someone or something?


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Never

When was the last time you broke glass? LIke anything that is made of glass.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

About a year ago. I accidently smashed a glass pan.

WWTLT you ordered take out?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

A year or two ago perhaps.

When was the last time you had a one night stand, and where did you find it?

If you've never had a one night stand, answer this;

When was the last time you talked to a complete stranger for longer than 1 minute?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I....don't ever talk to strangers that long >_<

When was the last time you heard a Taylor Swift song?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

A while ago and hopefully longer if I'm lucky..


When was the last time you watched your favorite movie?


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Last sunday afternoon: The Great Gatsby 


WWTLT You cried?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Tonight, out of laughter 

WWTLT you had something stolen from you?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

All the time :cry ppl steal my ice lollies from the freezer =((((( AND if I go to my grans and leave anything here it goes missing Owell I take everything with me now anyway  
Last time I noticed a missing lolly? Yesterday xD DEM THIEVS :yes

When was the last time u had ice cream!! OM NOM NOM


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Yesterday. My sister and I went to Ben and Jerry's. Mmmmm coffee flavored ice cream.

When was the last time you said you were sorry?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I say it everyday on games when I die loool (it stops my team raging at me) xD 

When was the last time you lied?


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Never (just now). LOL
When was the last time you cried ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I watched a movie last night or night before that made me cwyyy xD 

When was the last time u refused a take away!!! NEVER? amirite!


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

Indeed, never. Thankyou monkey.

What is the last time you have been raped by aliens? (pics not necessarily needed)


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

About twenty years ago, it only happened once, perhaps they didn't like my perfume.
When was the last time you had a blister (my feet are hurting but I can't afford new shoes, get violins out  )


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

I have terrible blisters today.

When was the last time you felt happy? Truly, blissfully happy?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

a few weeks ago perhaps.

When was the last time you got really drunk and puked?


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

3 years ago. Haven't had rum since lol. 
When was the last time you made a paper airplane?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

A few months ago.

WWTLT you made a phone call?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

A few days ago

When was the last time you did doggystyle? And how would you rate the experience from 1-10? 

1: Worthless
10: Magnificent


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Sowwy I promised ur mom to keep it secret ^_^ 
(I've never done nudey rudey before ) 

When was the last time u was sick? or felt rly ill =x


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

About a week ago when I ate some bad pizza.

When was the last time you baked cookies?


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't think I've ever baked cookies, to be honest :um

When was the last time someone gave you a massage?


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

lol Never.
When was the last time you puked ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ummm cant remember probably years an years ago tho lol  I dont feel sick often xD 

When was the last time u cut or bit ur finger nail too short so its rly stingy when it touches anything xD


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Probably a couple months ago.. it happens every so often

When was the last time you went to bed without brushing your teeth?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

like 3 weeks ago since my little bro was asleep half on me so I didnt wna wake him, (my dog was asleep on the other half of me) 

I GET TREATED LIKE A [email protected]@@ :cry xD

When was the last time u made something to eat then felt full before u even ate any? ^_^


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Today. I was making Thai rice noodles and ate an avocado first and then I wasn't hungry anymore.

When was the last time someone told you that you are attractive?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmm luckily I dont go out much so I dont manage to embarass myself much lol xD but ermmm.
(5 mins later) nop my minds blank lol  Ill just mention a kinda embarassing moment that once happened tho ^_^ SOOO I was waiting for my step mum and I happened to wait between 2 automatic doors (I didnt know) and they decided to close shut on me but then they opened again once they hit me lol.
#AttackedByDoors  

When was the last time someone complimented you or something?


----------



## denverxelise (May 14, 2013)

Um.. I really can't remember... 
Probably about 2 months ago.

When was the last time you cried?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yesterday  but it was only from a movie or something on tv xD cant remember now. 
(oh w8 I can) A woman was waiting for her diagnoses thing and then doctor came in with a sad look on her face. And the woman said is it rly that bad? And she said u have 2 months to live.
:cry 
(it wasn't a real person tho just a tv programme) ^_^

When was the last time u wanted something new but couldn't afford it


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Yesterday when i saw this










WWTLT you hugged someone?


----------



## Dragonsparks (Jun 12, 2013)

Well, I planned to buy a new laptop about two weeks ago. Need to save up first, apparently.

When was the last time you bought video game?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

2 weeks ago  Bought payday the heist ^_^ fun game by Sony xD (got it from Steam)  

When was the last time u dropped food picked it up and ate it xD


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

FunkyMonkey said:


> 2 weeks ago  Bought payday the heist ^_^ fun game by Sony xD (got it from Steam)
> 
> When was the last time u dropped food picked it up and ate it xD


It couldn't have been too long ago.. I do that a lot.

When was the last time you used an umbrella?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ew loool xD 

Umberella hmm probably when I was like 11 I prob stole my grans and played in the garden with it or something lol xD 

When was the last time u ate microwaved food ^_^


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

It's been a while, I can't even remember tbh I usually cook my own stuff.
When was the last time somebody said something that angered you?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmm I dont rly get angry lol just upset. Last time I got upset ermm like 2 days ago  

When was the last time u needed the toilet but held it in? xD 
(btw that can kill u) :yes Well if its a number 1 it can anyway not sure about number 2 lol.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

i was at a play a few days ago and i thought i was going to explode haha. when was the last time you tried a new food and what was it


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Stuffed mushrooms a few years back... Not too many foods I've never had before.

When was the last time you told a lie?


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

I think yesterday...oops I lied there XD!!

Wwtlty swung on a vine across a river in the amazonian forest only to realize its not really a vine but a snake....


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ah not done that for a few years  lol

When was the last time u almost accidently touched a spider?!!

(omg their so scary) xD 
[I have a splattered one on my wall) I killed awhile ago. I thought if I leave it on their other spiders will be like omg nuuu im not going near him. 
CUS! I dont wna kill them but they force me to :cry imagine if they crawled on me when I was asleep!! + if I tried to move them this could happen ;( (u never know)


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Im always rescuing spiders from people spiders totally rock they eat the bugs that would destroy all the crops.

When was the last time you were in a church?


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

Probably when I was around 9 yrs old when my grandparents took me as they are strong christians, I've always liked visting churches but I don't know what to believe.

When was the last time you truly felt content with your life?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmm I kinda know what that means but im confused too lol ^_^ 
I'll change it to something I understand that I think means the same thing 

"when was the last time u thought ur life had a meaning" 

XD ermmm when I was like 14 lol xD ever since 16 I just waste it away playing video games lol ^_^

When was the last time u went on holiday and where did u go!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

two weeks ago at night time.  really great. the water was super cold, everyone was inside so everything was quiet, not even dogs were barking, and the beauty of it all, I did not have to wear sunscreen. Just floating there in the water looking up at the moon and the stars. It was awesome.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

A few days ago, me and my family went to the beach.

When was the last time you drank coffee?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ooo nice to both ^_^ 

and I've only drank coffee like 3 or 4 times in my whole life  last 1 was a mcdonalds coffee about 7 years ago lol. I thought MAYBE it would taste nicer since its from mcdonalds but nop still horrible  
TEA IS AWSOME THO  

When was the last time u dreamt about a cartoon or video game or something like that


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

It's been so long I hardly even remember, when I was a kid I would have dreams about being in Tex Avery cartoons. When was the last time you did a good deed for somebody?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

2 hours ago ( Unfortunately ).

When was the last time you sang in front of someone?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I sing on the weekend on the nintendo wii on sing along games with my sisters and cousin xD (im worst singer ever) :lol 
I'd never randomly start singing in front of any1 except my sister tho lol xD 

When was the last time u cooked something / had a take away and then accidently dropped it


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

*When was the last time you cooked something*
Earlier tonight when I made tacos, when was the last time you felt sad


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Right now :/

When was the last time you hugged someone?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Not sure, maybe it was a few months ago.

WWTLT you saw your crush, if you have one?


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't have a crush, it's been over 5 years since I've had one. When was the last time you felt alone?


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Last August.

When was the last time you danced?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't dance

When was the last time you went to a funeral ?


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

Like 17 years ago, it was a friend's friend's family member whom I didn't know

When was the last time you breathe a sigh of relief


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

3 weeks. ago. My horse was ill and i thought he was dying he has stomach problem which can be fatal as they cant be sick. My vet said he was being a hypocondriac. Soon as he said that my horse farted then was fine and started eating his hay. Massive relief. I was crying my eyes out and wondering how i could live without him and he really wasnt ill.
When was the last time you went dancing naked in the rain ?


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

I've never done that before, maybe in the future?

When was the last time your heart was broken?gl


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Ain't got one.

When was the last time somebody called you?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yesterday....my gran :lol 









When was the last time u thought about winning the lottery


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

The the other day when I read a story about some old woman who won 100 million or something.

When was the last time you held a cat?


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Every day I have cuddles with my cat hes very babyish.
When was the last time you meet someone famous ?


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

April 

When was the last time you played a video game?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

met *  
OMGAWD!! I corrected someones spelling 
Giggerty Giggerty GOO ALLRIIIITE lol 









lol sorry 
ermmm I met cheeky girls and Stephen mulhern last time I went to butlins. (a holiday place in England)  I was like 14 probably lol
Cheeky girls are singers (twins) ^_^ THEY HELD MY HAND WOO 




And stephen mulhern hosts tv stuff like Britains got more talent and funny shows ^_^ he was a magician when I saw him tho 









EDIT: omg nuuuuuuuuuu Pandaaa!! First time I correct someones spelling and u ruin it for me :cry lol.

Last time I played a video game was this morning I played League of legends ^_^

When was the last time u went to another country


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

England over Christmas last year. Family visit, that kind of thing.

When was the last time you went to a concert/gig? (If so what did you see?)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I've never rly been a huge music fan  I'd prefer to go cinema than a concert lol. 

But I went to 1 when I was like 6 lol. Theirs was 1000's of people all around me and then a huge stage way up front with singers on ^_^ 
I remember I had a whistle but I was too shy to blow on it  lol. 

When was the last time u dropped litter / rubbish / trash outside on the floor?


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yesterday, missed the trash can. :wink

When was the last time you ate a whole box of cereal in one sitting?


----------



## Empty7 (May 22, 2013)

I've never done that, added to TO DO list.

When was the last time you had so much free time you had no idee what to do with it ?


----------



## trs18 (Jun 24, 2013)

Now.

When was the last time you went on a vacation?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

A few Yrs ago.

When was the last time you felt positively about people.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Not sure?

When was the last time you were hit by a car?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

When I was in little school and every1 had 1 of these q.q








dem crazy drivers xD lol

When was the last time u had a desert with ur meal? OM NOM NOM ^_^


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

Last time I had a dessert with my meal ... 


hmmmm...




five minutes ago. Last time you touched a tree?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I think I touched 1 like 4 days ago lol. When Ever I walk by 1 I usually touch it (I dont know why) xD 

When was the last time ur tv / computer / something important broke


----------



## el flaco (Sep 25, 2011)

HDMI broke a couple of weeks ago, how did we cope with standard def?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nuuuuuuuuuuuuu u didnt ask a question lol xD well u sorta did i'll reword itttt 
"when was the last time u used standard defenition"

I dont think my tv is HD so everyday 

When was the late time u baked a cake ^_^


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

FunkyMonkey said:


> nuuuuuuuuuuuuu u didnt ask a question lol xD well u sorta did i'll reword itttt
> "when was the last time u used standard defenition"
> 
> I dont think my tv is HD so everyday
> ...


On valentines day this year!

When was the last time you did something for the first time?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmmm. OH I bought a kantana sword off my sister a few days ago  
(To hang on my wall as decoration) But I keep playing with it and i've already cut my finger once q.q lol.

When was the last time u laughed


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

When I read your reply to "When was the last time you were hit by a car?" :rofl

When was the last time you tripped and fell?


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't remember tripping and falling. However, during my last job working as a writing intern, I did once fall out of my office chair. It was jolly good fun.

When was the last time you winked at someone?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Never

When was the last time you went to a movie ?


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Last June. I went to see Man of Steel.

When was the last time you watched a Disney movie?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Now.

When was the last time you were sober?


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

I cant remember 

When was the last time you got in a fist fight with someone?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

When I was like 10 lol xD 

When was the last time u laughed ^_^


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

Yesterday, I always laugh on this forum and also cause watching youtube videos.

When was the last time you lied intentionally?


----------



## AngelFallen (Jun 2, 2013)

A couple of months ago.

When was the last time you stayed up till the next morning?


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

A few weeks ago.

When was the last time you hugged someone?


----------



## Kip92 (Aug 4, 2013)

AngelFallen said:


> A couple of months ago.
> 
> When was the last time you stayed up till the next morning?


The night before last. 
When was the last time you painted your toenails?


----------



## Kip92 (Aug 4, 2013)

Sad Larry said:


> A few weeks ago.
> 
> When was the last time you hugged someone?


Lol I'm in my phone and I keep missing messages
Umm probably last week sometime... And my question is still the same... 
When was the last time you painted your toenails


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

NEVER!

When was the last time you watched One Piece?


----------



## Sad Larry (Jul 16, 2013)

few days ago 

When was the last time you made a prank?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol I cant remember xD I have 4 brothers 4 sisters tho so we all do pranks quite often  

When was the last time someone complimented u ^_^


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

FunkyMonkey said:


> lol I cant remember xD I have 4 brothers 4 sisters tho so we all do pranks quite often
> 
> When was the last time someone complimented u ^_^


Last night - my group I attend.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

When was the last time you talked over the phone?;o


----------



## Username02 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yesterday.

When was the last time you had a friendly conversation with Bruce Willis and Wesley Snipes?


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Just 5 minutes ago when we were shooting for our latest movie. (Oops, that was supposed to be a secret)

When was the last time you laughed 'till your stomach hurt?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

CristianNC said:


> Just 5 minutes ago when we were shooting for our latest movie. (Oops, that was supposed to be a secret)
> 
> When was the last time you laughed 'till your stomach hurt?


Today, because FunkyMonkey sent me this youtube link: 



 :b

When was the last time you did a spit-take or laughed a liquid out of your nose? :cup


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^
lol <3

ewwww lool I've only laughed liquid thro my nose like twice in my life :teeth
Last time I spit pop (soda) out from laughing was like 2 weeks ago watching a youtube vid loool 

When was the last time u hugged someone :3


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^Last night. I hugged my best friend and it was gross because she and I were pretty sweaty since we had just walked several miles together. 

When was the last time you sang in the shower? (And what was the song?)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Can't remember

When was the last time you kissed someone ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

like 5 mins ago I kissed my dog ^_^

When was the last time u had mcdonalds? And what did u have? OM NOM NOM


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

This afternoon. I had a cheeseburger Happy Meal, hold the onions, extra pickles, with an iced tea. The best part was, I got a trumpet playing Smurf inside--yay! 

When was the last time you quoted a movie in a conversation with someone?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

OMG ur lucky I just came back from mcdonalds or i'd be #SUPERJELLY ^_^ 
and yayyyy smufs  My gran always makes me give my toy to my little bro :cry

Probably never lolol xD O w8 i've prob done the "ill be back" a few times 

When was the last time u went to buy something but realised u lost ur wallet / didnt have enough money?


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

About an hour ago.

The last time you threw up?


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

About 4 months ago.

Whens the last time you bit your tongue so hard it started bleeding?


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Last week. It hurt!

When's the last time you Googled your friends?


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I dont have any friends to google.

When was the last time you drank chocolate milk.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Either yesterday or the day before that.

When was the last time you screamed at the top of your lungs?


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

Earlier today.

When was the last time you had a slice of cheesecake?


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I remember going to Cheesecake Factory sometime this month. It's delicious, but I shouldn't eat it too often.

When was the last time you said "Rama lama ding song"?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Never cus I used to say "Rama dama ding dong" Infact thats what every1 used to say around where I live lool but not said it for like 8 years xD 

When was the last time u went you went on holiday an where did u go


----------



## Letmebe (Dec 17, 2012)

Yesterday, my voice is recovering from my purging episodes.

When was the last time a cat curled up on your lap?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Prob like 8 years ago xD im kinda scuuured of cats cus they randomly scratch their owners =S eep lol. Im a dog person ^_^

When was the last time u was sick?


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Any kind smaller than a toolbox so it doesn't take up a lot of space.

When was the last time you sang in your car and didn't care who saw you doing it?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I dont have my own car and never have so neverrrrrr :cry lol

When was the last time u fell asleep while watching a movie u RLY RLY RLY wanted to watch!!! ^_^


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

When I was about 9 :] mwahah some guy pushed infront of me in a queue so I jumped on top of him >: ] 

When was the last time u baked a cake / desert?  OM NOM NOM


----------



## belle102 (Jul 7, 2013)

2 days ago. I baked a chocolate mousse cake 

when was the last time you gave a hug?


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Last night I think to my mom.

When was the last time you ate pizza?


----------



## Mania (Sep 17, 2013)

Earlier today.

When was the last time you listened to music?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

like 4 days ago cus I been busybusybusy gaming \(^_^)/

When was the last time U tried a hot can of soda? xD (ew) lol


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Last winter. I heated a mug of Dr. Pepper (regular, not diet) in the microwave cuz a friend told me it tastes good that way. I'm not really a hot drink person, but it's actually not bad. I could see how someone could like it that way.

When was the last time you picked a zit?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

A day ago o_o
When was the last time you bought pizza?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

2 days ago  and will probably buy it again today OM NOM NOM Food Junky king riiite here 









When was the last time u accidently bumped into someone? And they said sorry to u lol ^^


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Im not sure.

You ever heard of hot soda before? When's the the last time you read something on here you never knew about.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Uhhmm 3 days ago.
When was the last time you had something spicy?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Today! 

When was the last time you ate cake?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Perhaps on my birthday, don't often eat cake anymore.

Last time you used a hammer to nail something?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

o gawddd ages ago lol xD my fingers dont trust me with a hammer  I get carried away and miss the nail T_T loool. 

When was the last time u used selotape? ^^


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Never, we don't have that brand in the US. We call it Scotch tape or just "tape," and the last time I used it...hmmm...probably a couple weeks ago to tape a torn page in a library book. Even though I didn't tear it, I didn't want the page to rip more.

When was the last time you threw up?


----------



## jabberwalk (Oct 15, 2013)

Last May (can't remember the date tho.) Ate a lot of burritos at that day, then come midnight I woke up and rushed into the washroom and puked all of it. I felt relieved afterwards.

When was the last time that you read a book?


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

jabberwalk said:


> Last May (can't remember the date tho.) Ate a lot of burritos at that day, then come midnight I woke up and rushed into the washroom and puked all of it. I felt relieved afterwards.
> 
> When was the last time that you read a book?


Last night.

When was the last time you gazed at the stars, just because?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Probably a few weeks ago.

When was the last time you talked to someone on skype?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Never used skype. 

When was the last time you were the only registered user online browsing 
a forum? (many smaller ones are not constantly busy like here)


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

None I only use this forum lol

When was the last time you took a bath?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Can't remember have showers if spa is counted as a bath then a few days ago 

When was the first time you remember kissing someone ( how old ) :kiss and not a family member


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ermmm I played kissy cats when I was 6 and kissed my friends? lol. Its like tag except instead of using ur hand u kiss them, then their on :teeth

If that dont count then when I was 9  

+ its "when was the last time" not "when was the first time!!" :no these ppl be makin up their own rules  xD 

When was the last time u cheated while playing a boardgame or online game etc? ^^


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Welp, I was gonna say I'm pretty honest and cheating takes the challenge and fun out of playing, but...now, I realize I hafta say, just a day or two ago, because I ended up having to ask a friend for help in the Worst Description of a Movie thread. Some clues had gone for too long unanswered, and since I had no idea, and no one else was guessing, I figured I'd see if someone else knew... So, hah! Totally different answer than I thought I was gonna give.

When was the last time you trimmed your toenails?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

^so that's how you get all the answers

Hmmm I think like 2 weeks ago, I cut them like every month I guess?

When was the last time you cried?


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

A month ago. I just got overdramatic about a thing that I should have just ignored.

When was the last time you went to the mall?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yesterday.

When was the last time you yelled at someone?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I yelled (a profanity) at my stupid computer just a day or two ago when the browser quit just as I was finishing a lengthy pm. But that's not *at someone*, huh? Hmmm...I find I raise my voice at my mom more often than I wish I did, so maybe a week ago? Usually it starts because she's only half listening to me, perpetually distracted no matter what's going on, and she'll ask me to repeat something, but I know she's not really listening...Then, she'll tell me, well your voice is too soft, or you just don't speak up, so I'll end up forcing more volume into my voice, but by that point I'm irritated, so I'm sure it's in my tone... So yeah, I'm yelling at her without really meaning to be yelling at her, but I guess that's still what it turns out to be. :/ Not really happy about that. I grew up with people yelling at me, so that's really not who or what I wanna be.

When was the last time you ate something you knew was bad for you?



Umpalumpa said:


> ^so that's how you get all the answers


You haven't been in that thread recently, huh? I was on a roll a week or two ago, but lately it's all been movies I've never seen or even heard of... I need to start thinking up some clues and put them in there again...I've been slacking...


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Pizza? I eat it everyday (literally) OM NOM NOM (so last time was yday)  

When was the last time u dropped food / drink on the floor ^^


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

This morning! I'm clumsy. :/ I made a breakfast burrito with eggs and avocado, and I dropped the little bowl of extra salsa on the floor. Funny, you should ask...

When was the last time you kissed someone on the lips?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

If my dog counts then probably yesterday lol.
If not then ermmmm probably not since I was 14 when I was drunk 

When was the last time u ate chinese takeaway OM NOM NOM


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

oooooo i want.. that sounds so good right now its been.. about a year
whens the last time you texted someone?


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

Yesterday. 

When was the last time you ate something too spicy?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

No such thing as too spicy 

When was the last time you met someone new?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

A couple weeks ago, a girl in my class! (We were both in the bathroom after class, and I was bold enough to ask which presentation group she's in :b) She's soo nice!! 

When was the last time you wrote in a diary?


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have never written in a diary.

When did you last break something?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

AGEZ AGO

When was the last time you listened to dubstep?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Does that dub-steppy part in Taylor Swift's "I Knew You Were Trouble" count? :b Then yesterday.

When was the last time you ate cereal?


----------



## mac93 (Feb 18, 2014)

Two days ago.

When was the last time you went outside?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Yesterday - a few times - shop,s gym, Japanese restaurant, live music.

When was the last time you . . . went to the beach ??


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ahhh so long ago cant even remember lol. 

When was the last time u exercised for atleast 30 minutes


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

3 days ago.

When was the last time you snogged ?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh gosh, like 3 weeks?

When was the last time you ate something off the ground?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Hmmm - few days ago. A crisp from my apt floor. From the street or from the toilet floor ... not recently that I can recall ?

When was the last time you had a piercing ?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't have any piercings :lol 

When was the last time you gave somebody a gift?


----------



## PandaPenguin (Apr 2, 2014)

:| That was looooooooooong ago.

When was the last time you were told you're beautiful/handsome?


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

Years ago..
When was the last time you laughed?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Today, at a movie. 

When was the last time you heard good news?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Wednesday when my mom got out of the hospital earlier than planned(knee replacement surgery)

When was the last time you went for a walk?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

just a random walk for exercise? Probably never in my life :lol

When was the last time u smoked?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Never.

When was the last time you farted?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yesterday 

When was the last time you wrote a letter?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

7 years ago. Always posted letters to only 1 person. My Sis <3

When was the last time you ate a spoilt cake?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Last time I went to a supermarket*

I wish I could grow my own crops & animals

I keep running out of food. Can't decide how much to store up for more to carry.

I think food should be currency - not money any more.

I planned to go for groceries this morning Easter Monday but can't tell how busy the roads or supermarket would be.

Everyone's so lazy and does nothing or try to do something because nobody else will be there?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

#confused lol but 

When was the last time u stayed awake for 24 hours


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

At the end of 2013 when I took my girlfriend to see her dying mother in Niagara Falls. A lot of bad stuff happened that caused us to miss out on sleep.

When was the last time you went grocery shopping?


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Saturday,

When was the last time you went to an amusement park?


----------



## Pinkk3u (Feb 3, 2014)

Uhhhhh lol like maybe 6 years ago maybe more lol I don't like wearing a bathing suit bc I have a serious body image issue so.....yeah it's been a while


----------



## Pinkk3u (Feb 3, 2014)

Last time I went to the amusement park was like maybe 2 or 3 years ago. When was the last time you went to the movies?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

^ I think it was back in September.

When was the last time you fought with your parents?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Last Saturday. It was an epic battle between me and mum. Everything was flying around the house. Hehe

When was the last time you saw a dead animal?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

On sunday. There was a dead rabbit on the driveway 

When was the last time you found money?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I always find money but its my money anyway lol (found £20 under my keyboard a few weeks ago)  

When was the last time u tried a new type of food and didn't like it?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Years and years ago I'm not very food adventurous but I would try something new just don't ever get an opportunity to as I only cook what I know .

When was the last time you - lay outside and looked at the stars .


----------



## carclub36 (Apr 20, 2014)

Can't remember...maybe when i went camping two years ago...I got to do that sometime soon...

When was the last time you didn't use your phone for the entire day


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Probably yesterday. im mostly busy gaming on my comp :yes 

When was the last time u danced?


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

2 years ago. When my parents were not home, my sis and i turned on the music and were dancing like crazy in the living room. Wonderful memories ;_;

When was the last time you saw a breaking news on TV?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I dont think we have breaking news in England our tv is all scheduled and I dont think there allowed to just suddenly change it lol 

When was the last time u gave someone something?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Two days ago. 1.75l bottle of Jack.

When was the last time you saw a nice *** on the street ?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

A nice what? Ehm... Three asterisks, so I'm guessing you mean someone's rear. Long enough that I don't remember. (I'm not good at finding cute butts) 

When was the last time you really REALLY had a good time?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

About 3 months.

When was the last time you woke up feeling REALLY GREAT ??

(and - yes, you interpreted the three *** correctly)


----------



## carclub36 (Apr 20, 2014)

Last Sunday....but that's rare.

When was the last time you traveled someplace?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yesterday - work and back.

WWtLT you used a hair dryer?


----------



## Aife (Apr 18, 2012)

Over 4 years ago I think.

When was the last time you raked leaves?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sometime last fall. Probably are still some I should rake though.

When was the last time you went to a pet shop?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Few moths ago for fish stuff.

Poor animals in pet shops 

When was the last time you had a vivid dream and can still remember the essence of it ?


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

Usually I don't remember my dreams but the most recent one that I somewhat remember involved me trying to defend someone from my family from a vicious dog and I woke up as soon as I could've sworn I was bit and mauled.

When was the last time you traveled outside of your city to an outside city, state, or country?


----------



## Aife (Apr 18, 2012)

Last Christmas to visit my family.

When was the last time you used stickers?


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

when i was young. maybe 9 or 10.

when was the last time you made someone laugh


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't know. I just don't know.

When was the last time you went to a Chinese buffet?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

A few years ago.

When was the last time you went camping?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Must've been...2010(?) with my family 

When was the last time you went to the movies to watch a movie you had already seen?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Never.

When was the last time you threw something at the wall in anger or in frustration ?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I usually aim for the floor but probably sometime this year.

When was the last time you went to a beach?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

This morning go to the beach every day .

When was the last time you ran out of toilet paper after the fact and there is no spare .


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Few weeks ago, I think.

When was the last time you . . . thought, "I'm having a good day so far ..."


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

wow it's been a while...i'm always too weighed down with thoughts of things i should be doing, which always keeps me from enjoying my days

when was the last time you had a good laugh? and what was it that made you laugh?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Like, 3 weeks ago? A brutalmoose video.

When was the last time you cried?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sometime last week 

When was the last time you got in a physical fight?


----------



## Aviatrix (Apr 28, 2014)

Ohh gosh... probably around 14-15 years ago, defending against school bullies.

When was the last time you woke up before sunrise?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Probably a few days ago

When was the last time you ate rice


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Yesterday afternoon with chicken curry^^

When was the last time you jerked because of the sound of the thunder?


----------



## Aviatrix (Apr 28, 2014)

Sometime last summer.

When was the last time you stayed in a hotel?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

March of last year.

... You washed your hair?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Last night .

When was the last time you **** your pants .


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

sometime in kindergarten.

you trimmed your fingernails?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

This am.

. . . the last time you stayed in a barn or a cottage ?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

I never have, though I definitely want to! *-*

You had to buy foreign currency?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

probably like 7 years ago or so. 

When was the last time u paid for something online


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

About 2 weeks ago.

When was the last time you found a hair in your food?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Within the last month probably 

When was the last time you hugged someone?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

2 days ago.

When was the last time you learned a new word?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Today when u posted continuum lol.

When was the last time you got a stitch (pain from running)


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

probably the last time I ran, whenever that was xD (talk about NO conditioning)

... you met someone new?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Few weeks ago. At bar. Quiz night. 

. . . you ate sushi ?


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Six months ago. 

... you finished reading a book?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Couple months ago. :/ I'm usually such an avid reader.

WwtLT you stubbed your toe?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Long time ago 

When was the last time you felt sick


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

2 days ago, because of horrible allergies.

When was the last time you got out of bed in the middle of the night thinking it's already morning?


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Many many many years ago. 
I was still fairly drunk from the night before.
*
When was the last time you accidentally farted in 
front of several people and got all embarrassed? * 
( I have NO idea what made me think of that ! LOL ).


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Tomorrow.

When was the last time you _wrote_ a short story ?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Years ago. I've given up on writing for now and am focusing more on art. I'd like to improve my grammar and give it another go someday though.

When is the last time you did a painting?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Skool. Not good at art and painting. Not good at sketches nor pastels, engraving.

When was the last time you saw a Die Hard film ?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Many years ago.

When was the last time you did ice skating?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I think somewhere in the 3rd - 5th grade age range

When was the last time you went to a park?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

5 years ago. 

Last time you took a bath?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Today

When was the last time you did something artistic?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Long time ago. 

When was the last time you shaved ?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hmmm not sure. I really should tonight though. It has been days

When was the last time you went to a zoo?


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

over a year ago to baby sit friends who were tripping for the festival of lights. that was when I still had friends.

When was the last time you were pulled over by a cop?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Never :3

Last time you ate Chinese food?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Nooo idea. xD

When was the last time you made a thread on SAS?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

years ago probably. I don't make them, I just post in them :teeth

when was the last time you bought new clothes?


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

9 months ago!  

When was the last time you went trick-or-treating?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Like 11 years ago.

Last time you sang in shower?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

A few months ago...? I think...

When was the last time you procrastinated?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Every waking hour just about. I'm procrastinating on applying for disability and cleaning my house atm

When was the last time you were on a boat?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

About 3 years ago. I went down the Thames to Greenwich.

When was the last time you really lost your temper?


----------



## Marley123 (Apr 11, 2014)

A couple years ago when my bf was playing up 

When was the last time you cried ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

probably last week lol

when was the last time you had a cold?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Two weeks ago.

When was the last time you went to dentist ?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

About 8 months ago.

When was the last time you borrowed something?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Few days ago an eraser at the office and I gave it back promptly.

When was the last time you used Facebook ?


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

spitfire444 said:


> Few days ago an eraser at the office and I gave it back promptly.
> 
> When was the last time you used Facebook ?


About 4 months ago and then I cancelled the account because of privacy concerns with sharing all of your posts and information to other companies and data miners.
*
When was the last time you failed an exam?* :mum:fall:bash


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

3 years ago. I failed terribly in my subjects in college but I passed in the finals and graduated somehow -_-

When was the last time you saw something that you wished you had not seen?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Hmm a week ago * shivers*

Last time you partied?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

About a month ago, on my birthday.

When was the last time you accidentally fell asleep?


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

In highschool, 5 years ago.

When was the last time you had sex?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

in a past life. ha, I'm hilarious.

when was the last time you did laundry?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm doing it now, 



Last time you played a game ?


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm doing it now

When was the last time you held a baby?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

3 years ago

When was the last time you got your hair cut?


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

it has been a hot minute.

when was the last time you went on a nature hike?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Like 6 years ago lol.



Last Time you went on a date?


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

never. *forever alone*


when was the last time you had deja vu??


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yesterday. I've noticed I've been having them pretty often lately.

When was the last time you didn't know what day it is?


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

someday during this past week I am sure. no job, no social life, and minimal obligations will do that to you though..

when and what was the last concert you were at?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

A year or two ago. It was a concert a friend was playing at. :b

When was the last time you had a crush on somebody?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Currently I do :3 



Last time you parallel parked?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

probably some time last month although I don't remember exactly when.

WWTLT you went to the movies?


----------



## Fonts (Sep 15, 2013)

In September I think, for The Conjuring...

When was the last time you visited another state/country/providence/whatever


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Last November I'm pretty sure

When was the last time you painted your nails?


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

Never? I have taken part in body painting though. I have a pic somewhere... 

When was the last time you really felt that you had hope and a purpose and were not living day to day?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

this monday, when I passed my exam.


Last time you watched a horror movie?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

A few weeks ago.

When was the last time you ate fast food?


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

last week, mcdonald's D: (I regret it)

WWTLT you tied your shoelaces?


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

I pretty much wear Tevas all year around. so over a year?

last time you spent more than 100 dollars on a meal?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Never....pretty sure all mine have been under that

When was the last time you stayed up past 2am?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

A year ago xP



Last time you played a sport?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Yesterday. When was the last time you wrote in your diary? (And what did you write?!! Haha :b)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

As I don't have a diary I didn't bother to right in it. 

When was the last time you cursed God?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Never done that ^^

When was the last time you read Donald Duck?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Never I'm pretty sure 

When was the last time you got a paper cut?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Few months ago...



Last time you took a bath?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Must've been over 10 years ago.

When was the last time you saw something unbelievable?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Maybe today when I went for a walk.....saw a bird chasing a squirrel 

When was the last time you bought a magazine?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Maybe 8 years ago.

When was the last time you watched a movie you didn't like?


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Tuesday, I saw Blended. I knew it was gonna be bad but I had to watch it.

When was the last time you read a book?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have started reading one about a month ago a may even finish it before spring. 

When was the last time you went to Church?


----------



## Paxous (Sep 28, 2013)

I dont even remenber.. oh i know when a family member died..

When was the last time you helped a stranger by your own iniciative?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never..When was the last time you went outside?


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Yesterday

When was the last time you did your laundry?


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Junebuug said:


> Yesterday
> 
> When was the last time you did your laundry?


lol just rite now.. like now
--------------

when wus the last time u played video games?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

About a year ago.

When was the last time you started watching a movie but didn't finish watching it?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Saturday night... it was good, just needed sleep haha

When was the last time you got a haircut?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Couple of months ago.

When was the last time you wore gloves?


----------



## Fleurs (Jun 25, 2014)

Probably a month ago when I died my hair.

When was the last time you ate candy?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yesterday.

When was the last time you bought something that cost $1 or less?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

This week. An 89 cent lollipop 

When was the last time you felt sore from a previous days workout?


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

week or so

last time you won something?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's been so long ago I can't remember.

When was the last time you solved a Rubik's Cube?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Crap. Like, 5 months ago. My brother taught me at one point so that's how I know.

When was the last time you solved a math problem?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

As soon as you asked that question I thought 1+1=2. 

When was the last time you summoned The Devil?


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Yesterday hahaha nah never

When was the last time you went and hugged a stranger in public and made run for it? (Sorta like ding dong ditch)


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Never done that. I'd love to, though, if only my anxiety didn't get in the way 

When was the last time you bought something for someone else than yourself?


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

The Islander said:


> Never done that. I'd love to, though, if only my anxiety didn't get in the way
> 
> When was the last time you bought something for someone else than yourself?


Mother's day.

When was the last time you had a conversation with a girl?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

About six months ago in school.

When was the last time you watched a cartoon?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't remember. They all got so childish I stopped watching them. 

When was the last time you laughed in public but didn't mean to?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

On Tuesday when I was waiting for the bus and read something hilarious online.

When was the last time you gave someone directions?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Two weeks ago to a disused helicopter warehouse.

When was the last time you fed fish ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

4-5'years ago

When was the last time you ate cookie dough?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

About a year ago.

When was the last time you read your horoscope?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

A few months ago probably :con

When was the last time you were on a train?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

3 years ago when I was in Germany.

When was the last time you fell off a chair?


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

3 months ago. I woke up from a seizure on the floor with all of my food everywhere. Bad times.

When was the last time you had goosebumps?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Today. Music gives me goosebumps almost every day.

When was the last time you read a cereal box or a milk carton?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't even remember. I don't buy cereal or milk...

When was the last time you played on playground equipment at a park?


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

5-6 years ago

When was the last time you ate your favorite dish?



The Islander said:


> Today. Music gives me goosebumps almost every day.


you a trance fan too?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yesterday.

When was the last time you talked to a stranger (not online)?



EcoProg said:


> you a trance fan too?


 I'm actually more into symphonic metal. But trance does give me chills too, if the atmosphere of the song is right. I love the fact that music can have such a strong effect on you


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yesterday 

When was the last time you dunked a biscuit in a hot drink?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Probably a week or two ago 

When was the last time you went to a pet store?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

7 or 8 years ago I think.

When was the last time you played poker?
How bout strip poker?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Maybe a couple years ago. Wasn't very good at it. *How bout strip poker? *We didn't exactly play, if you know what I mean.8) uh. I would've lost anyway.

When was the last time you had pie?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

A few months ago. 

When was the last time you spilled a drink?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

quite awhile ago :yes

when was the last time u watched shrek?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2004.

When was the last time you had a foot massage ?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

When I was at school last year learning how to give foot massages -_-

When was the last time you went on a road trip?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

2 years ago.

When was the last time you downloaded something online?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Last week. 


When was the last time you flew out of the country?


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I've never done that. Womp womp womp :/

When was the last time you went to a library?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sometime last week, but it was just to use the restroom while I met up with my parents. The last time I went for books was almost a month ago. I wanna go again soon

When was the last time you tried a new hobby?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

hmm not sure prob along time ago lol

When was the last time u ate cerial?


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Around 8 days ago or so. For the super curious, it was Cheerios. I also very rarely eat cereal, and it was a weird craving :/

When was the last time you interviewed for a job?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Spring 2006 I think for a greenhouse job

When was the last time you saw a wild reptile?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

that time my weirdo boyfriend caught a snake when we were on goat island 

When was the last time you had a pop?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Drinking one right now

When was the last time you played with a cat?


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

i attempted to earlier. he walked away.

when was the last time you drew something?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A long time ago in a galaxy far far away 

When was the last time you went outside?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Today . I like the outside 

When was the last time you had a bath .


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Took a shower yesterday. Not sure on bath, but was months ago when I had to get the shower fixed.

When was the last time you went fishing?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

This morning go almost every day . 

When was the last time you ate fish


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Had some walleye in an aluminum foil packet with chopped up potatoes and butter a few days ago. Probably going to do the same with some flounder in a bit. Has been a long time since I've eaten fish I've caught myself though 

When was the last time you've eaten something you've caught or grown yourself?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Almost every day , fish and just harvested my potatoes a few days ago . 
A fair bit really 


When was the last time you : same question to someone else ,


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yesterday, I chopped up some tomatoes I grew and added them to a store bought salsa

When was the last time you saw a turtle?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

It was about 10 years ago in Clissold Park.

When was the last time you woke up horrified about what you'd revealed about yourself?


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Hmmm a few months ago?? Can't remember.



When was the last time you ate candy??


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

A couple of days ago.

When was the last time you felt loved?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Today, and luckily pretty much every day 

When was the last time you woke up after a dream and were disappointed when you realized it was just a dream?


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Not often recently, I keep dreaming of my old classmates. I get scared when I wake up. hehu. So maybe a couple of weeks ago.

Okay, let's make my old question better. When was the last time you felt loved outside your family?


----------



## saturn21 (Jul 8, 2014)

If we're talking platonic love, maybe... a couple weeks ago? Haven't experienced romance in years. 

When was the last time you went to the ER?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Never been to the ER thankfully. 

When was the last time you broke a bone?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

When I was like 12 broke a little bone in my foot only 1 i've ever broken ^^
(I also took the cast off my foot/leg so that I could go play outside cus it was rly annoying me lol (I think I had it on like 3 weeks and it was suppose to stay on 6 or 8) 

When was the last time u called ur parents


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I called my mom last Thursday.

When was the last time you saw a snake?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Earlier this year while walking a trail. I caught it and then let it go. Was just a little garter snake.

When was the last time you went for a walk?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yesterday.... when I was tidying up the area around the TV. Not played games console for a long time.


When was the last time you vaccumed cleaned your room?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

like 3 years ago in my old house (cus my room has a wooden floor in this house lol)

When was the last time u bought something online?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

last time was a few months ago off amazon.... july I think i was. laser pointers with attachments actually,. cheap ones.


When was the last time you  managed to hang a washing outside on a dry , warm day?


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Never have. My parents always use the drying machine, but when I move out, I would like to try hanging up the clothes outside to dry. Well, on vacation I hung some clothes up to dry, but then it started raining so I had to pull them back in...

When was the last time... you ate ice cream?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Today Carte'dor caramel OM NOM NOM 

When was the last time u ate jelly?


----------



## PurpleGage (Oct 2, 2014)

yesterday...had an pb & jelly uncrustable.


when was the last time you went to the movies?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

4 months or so..too long!!

When was the last time you had hot chocolate?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Last winter

When was the last time you rode a bus?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Been at least a month

When was the last time you slept in past 11am?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Never

WWTLT you saw a waterfall?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Never really, but a couple of weeks ago on TV 

When was the last time you used scissors?


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Two days ago, to cut a food package open, to avoid spilling all the contents by tearing.

When was the last time you made up a song and sang it aloud, making it up as you went along?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Probably this week or the week before

When is the last time you've done an art or craft?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

About 4 years ago.

When was the last time you wore shoes inside the house?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

cant remember.... such a log time ago.... dont like shoes on my feet a moment longer than they need to be... go around with only socks on all the time Im home.

when was the last time you shook someones hand.?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Today actually lol

When was the last time you were sick?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Right now. Hopefully I'm just about over it

When was the last time you ate something healthy?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Today; I ate a salad. 

When was the last time you fed an animal?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybe 4 years ago. I'm not comfortable taking my shirt off no more.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

^^^ aw you broke the thread.  

restart.

when was the last time you used a ( now) outdated version of Windows.?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Now? I guess. I still have a laptop that uses Windows vista. Though the last time I used Windows XP was in 2009. so 5 years, relatively.

When was the last time you cleaned out your closet?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I dont own the closets here.... but I cleaned out a drawer a week ago.


when was the last time you bought alcohol?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Last week, i bought a pair of NB's, a coat and a coke bottle cartel waist cinch. (haha.. only sas would i tell this to.)

When was the last time you took a road trip? (Where did you go)


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

A month ago, went to the mountains with a beautiful lake. 

When was the last time you went for a walk?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

today, in the nice orangey setting of the British Autumn. (If only I had a nice girl to go with)


when did you last suck the end of a biro pen.... only for it to have burst and the ink has stained your tongue? ( you didnt notice immediately)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Probably when I was like 12 wasn't a biro tho was a gel pen lol. Alot of ppl in class would suck the end and see how far u dare get it close to the top. Alot of ppl went too far lol. #NotAGameIWouldRecommend xD

When was the last time u slept with a teddy bear?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't think I ever have lol ( they take up room). I don't remember anyway.

You laughed?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

cant remember, it was one time today , but I cant remember exactly.. its been a day of anxiety.

last time you.....bought a new item of clothing?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

3 or 4 weeks

When was the last time you read the newspaper?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm sure sometime in 2014, but not sure when

When was the last time you ate pizza?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

a few weeks ago. pepperoni. turned out a little burnt, and it put me off a pizza for a while.


when was the lat time you changed the ink cartridge in your printer?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Years ago.

When was the last time you threatened a pizza delivery guy with a 9mm?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Maybe a couple of lifetimes ago.

When was the last time you drew on someone's face?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

never.


last time you got a haircut?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

3 weeks ago

When was the last time you had a nap?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

About 6 or less hours ago and I plan to have another

When was the last time you drew something?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

a picture? so long ago I cannot remember.

when was the last time you filled your car / vehicle with fuel?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

A couple days ago, right before the prices went up, whew. 

When was the last time you popped a zit?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

(looks up diary) mmm 5 months 7 days 3hrs 10mins 43seconds

when did you last ride an elephant...?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

2 years ago 

When was the last time you **** your pants


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Think I was 10 and there wasn't a toilet anywhere lol

When was the last time u fell asleep while watching a movie?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Can't remember

When was the last time you had alcohol?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

about an hour ago. Vodka. РУСКИЙ СТАНДАРТ. its good stuff. 

when was the last time..... you kicked your way through a deep pile of fallen autumn leaves?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Last Fall probably. 

When was the last time you had a cold?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Spider plant probably sometime in high school. We raised them in an agriscience class I had. Brought a bunch home. Really easy to propagate. Not sure about musical instrument. I have a harmonica but never really learned to play it. 

When is the last time you grew a plant from a seed?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

18 years ago. The tree has become pretty big now.

When was the last time you dropped your phone?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Polar said:


> 18 years ago. The tree has become pretty big now.
> 
> When was the last time you dropped your phone?


Pretty neat that it was for a tree. Any idea what kind of tree?

I dropped the phone that came with my heart monitor a couple of days ago. At first it wasn't working but now it seems to be working alright. I still should probably call the company today or tomorrow

When was the last time you saw a wild animal other than a small bird or squirrel?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the other day.

a buzzard was in the back yard. ... it had pulled apart some small bird and left a pile of grey feathers everywhere. I went up to examine it after and there looked to be a bit of a beak left. 


when was the last time you felt so hot, you needed a fan or the air con to cool down?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Can't remember.

Last time you went to the doctors?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Last month when I hurt my hand

When was the last time you went shopping?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

This Morning.


When was the last time you went christmas shopping?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Last year at Christmas time

When was the last time you watched a movie?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

About an hour ago, It was an old crime thriller from 1949. I wasn't really paying attention. 

When was the last time you rang a bell?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

This morning.

When was the last time you took an airplane?


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

About 6 or 7 years ago.

When was the last time you got a splinter?


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

A couple of years ago. 

When was the last time you took an exam?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

About 20 years ago I think 

When was the last time you walked around out side with bare feet


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

last week
when was the last time you saw a deer?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A couple of nights ago while driving

When was the last time you played a board game?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

So long ago I can't remember ( they are not much fun on your own ) 

When was the last time you looked at the stars


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

think it was yesterday... clear sky . 

the last time ..... you were tipsy / drunk?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Never, actually. 
I never got into drugs/alcohol abuse in my life, ever. So I can safely say that I never been drunk/stoned in my life, ever.
I only drink a beer every once in awhile, and that's all.

When was the last time you read a book?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

So long ago I can't remember . 

When was the last time you peed your pants


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

21 years ago. 

When was the last time you bought a present for someone very special to you?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sunday

You used waterproofs/umbrella?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

I used the umbrella. 

When was the last time you wrote a letter (not email)??


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Years ago!

When was the last time you slept in past your alarm?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Today actually 

When was the last time you checked your e-mail?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

oops cant remember. ( i will look)

when was the last time you had a good nights sleep?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^Last Saturday. I haven't had a decent night of sleep since.

WWtLT you watched a local network news program?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

This morning. I have satellite TV and watch BBC news, regularly, every 2 days or so. 
British know how to properly do news, unlike us Italians that only focus more on worthless gossips about Berlusconi, some worthless random showgirl/soccer player, or stories about some psychopath that raped/murdered a woman/girl.
Hence why I don't watch watch local news. 

When was the last time you watched a TV series?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

This morning. I have satellite TV and watch BBC news, regularly, every 2 days or so. 
British know how to properly do news, unlike us Italians that only focus more on worthless gossips about Berlusconi, some worthless random showgirl/soccer player, or stories about some psychopath that raped/murdered a woman/girl.
Hence why I don't watch any local news channel. 

When was the last time you watched a TV series?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm watching South Park right now.

When was the last time you were in a planetarium?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Back in a college astronomy class. Also I had some classes at the planetarium building

When was the last time you got take out food?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Tuesday. Battered fish and chips. yummy it was ! mmmmm!


last time you ate Chinese food?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

5 years ago, aboard a Cathay Pacific's 747 on a trip to Sydney (Australia). Very good airline and onboard service.

When was the last time you watched a movie?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

It's been over a week... :O

When was the last time you were on an escalator?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmm..... about a year ago, in a large clothing store.... I think. not quite sure. 


last time you ..... degragments the hard drive on your computer?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

A week ago the hard drive where the OS is installed, and 3 days ago the other hard drive where all my games and apps are installed.

When was the last time you visited a museum?


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

about 2010.

When was the last time you were on a rollercoaster?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

In like the 8th grade or something with most of my class to Cedar Point

When was the last time you walked a dog?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Yesterday.

When was the last time you sat on a beanbag chair?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Yesterday afternoon. I have one in my room that I use whenever i'm feeling like taking a nap, or just relax, listening to nature sounds.

When was the last time you experienced a natural disaster?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hm, well cant ever remember a real disaster, apart maybe from those wind and rain storms that there UK gets, that cause damage to building,s and flood peoples houses....

the last time you vacuumed your house?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

OT: @KILOBRAVO Actually, yesterday evening, at around 10PM (local time), I experienced two little earth tremors, while I was working at my computer. That's where my "inspiration" for that question came from.
They weren't very heavy. But they made some disasters in the location where the earthquake generated (Aspromonte.....the alps of Calabria).
Funny thing is that local news didn't even said anything about it. Not even mentioned the fact that since 10/19/2014, there have been reports of earth tremors in Sicily, Greece, and regions near Milan, too. All ranging from 2.4 to 3.5 magnitude.
Had to figure it out, by myself, digging and searching in official national institutes of earthquakes websites, to know what the hell was going on. No comment about the local administration and politics.
They all work almost as that annoying Airbus ground proximity warning system: 200, MINIMUM (or HUNDRED ABOVE), 100....50, 40, 30, 20, RETARD, RETARD, 10......and then..........FIIIIIIIIVE: 



 Always staying in the HUNDRED ABOVE state of landing, so to speak.

Back to the topic, when was the last time you heard a song that made you cry?


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

last month

when was the last time you went to the theaters?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

When the new Godzilla movie came out

When was the last time you did something outdoors?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I went for a walk yesterday. 

WWTLT you gave to charity?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Over an hour ago

WWTLT you played an online game?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Last Thursday. I played FSX, online, on VATSIM. 

When was the last time you took a photo?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Close to a week ago of our cat probably

When was the last time you made something?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's a secret...when was the last time you killed somebody?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Uhm......I hope you're only kidding, buddy. Cause that's a pretty bad question to ask, you know?. Not to mention that I almost got an headache, trying to read all that (up the characters a bit, buddy ). 
But, anyway. I have never killed anyone in my life......EVER.

When was the last time you went to the grocery store?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

When was the last time you traveled the universe?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

EmyMax said:


> Uhm......I hope you're only kidding, buddy. Cause that's a pretty bad question to ask, you know?. Not to mention that I almost got an headache, trying to read all that (up the characters a bit, buddy ).
> But, anyway. I have never killed anyone in my life......EVER.
> 
> When was the last time you went to the grocery store?


went to grocery store today. ( well yesterday as its after 00.00 hrs now. )

the last time you gave a fresh coat of paint to somewhere in your home?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

KILOBRAVO said:


> went to grocery store today. ( well yesterday as its after 00.00 hrs now. )
> 
> the last time you gave a fresh coat of paint to somewhere in your home?


A year ago.....when I moved here in Calabria, from Torino.
I painted all walls, as well as making other necessary adjustments to the house.

When was the last time you went to an hospital to do a medical test?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Two years ago.

When was the last time you found something you weren't looking for?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never..When was the last time you went outside?


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

About 3 hours ago. 

When was the last time you ate pizza?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yesteday.. frozen supermarket one. pepperoni.. was OK.


the last time.... you bullt a snow man, or threw snowballs. ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never..When was the last time you ran a marathon?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

never......

the last time you .... drove your car through a car wash?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Don't even remember. Usually just wash it myself if I do.

When was the last time you flossed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

When was the last time you went underwater?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmmm a looong time ago. probably when I was 8 / 9 and taken to swimming classes at primary school. maybe I went underwater there.

when was the last time ..... you read a poem.?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's been awhile...When was the last time you were involved in a snowfight?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Probably last winter

When was the last time you sold something?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never...When was the last time you went to the snow?


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

3 hours ago

when was the last time you danced?


----------



## rtsrebelionblack (Nov 8, 2014)

When I was 22 , I snapped my ankle in the process. When was the last time you heard a song that made you remember a good memory?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..When was the last time you broke something?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A couple weeks back, it was a glass travel container for food.

When was the last time you went camping?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

never been camping!  another mark of the deprived childhood. No one to take me, and never cared enough about to have been included. 

when was the last time you had a POSITIVE thought ?


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

No idea.

When was the last time you went on an airplane?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Autumn 2013 I believe. I went to Montreal for a few days to have my things shipped home from my uncle's storage unit.

When was the last time you left your province/state?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never..When was the last time you traveled by boat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never..When was the last time you drank water?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

If just plain water...Can't remember. Most likely sometime last week. 

When was the last time you sprinted as fast as you could?


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

About 6 months ago. I won a sprint race at the boxing club. 

When was the last time you took a leak in the shower?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

When was the last time you visited a country considered dangerous?


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

back in high school when I went to Honduras on missionary work. 

when was the last time you were in a toy store?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Assuming we're excluding walking past toy sections in supermarkets then it must be when I did a seasonal spell working at Toy's R Us.

When was the last time you ate steak?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No..When was the last time you failed a course?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The last time I was in classes was 07 & I believe it was the course for music theory.

When was the last time you sewed something?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never..When was the last time you vomited on someone?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Never.

When was the last time you voted for something/someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never..When was the last time you broke something not belonging to you?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I think it may have been when I spilled beer on my mom's laptop at the beginning of the year.

When was the last time you owned a non touch screen cellphone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never,When was the last time you were injured?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

cannot remember. 

the last time you did an honest days work?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never..The last time you fell in public?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It was likely last winter, I slip on some ice every winter.



When was the last time you were on a snowmobile and/or quad?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Never  Did have riding lawnmower races with a friend once though

When was the last time you used a rowboat, canoe, kayak, peddle boat, tube, or other human powered watercraft?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yesterday . Kite surfer oh wait that's wind 
Last week . Surfboard .

When was the last time if ever you painted the ceiling or walls I guess of a house .


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It may well have been a few years at this point, it was a long time ago.



When was the last time you licked an envelope?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never..When was the last time you got hit by an object?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

A week ago - ping pong ball.

When was the last time you wept ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never..When was the last time you broke the law?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I jaywalk all the time but beyond that I suppose it was a few weeks ago which is the last time I was in possession of herb.



When was the last time you saw a dentist?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2 yrs ago- teeth whitening.

When was the last time you went to a concert ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

July....Katy Perry:love2

When was the last time you felt guilty?


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

Daily, I'm not talking to my Mom right now and it's bothering me.

When was the last time you faced your fears and talked to someone new?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A few weeks back.



When was the last time you went dancing?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

Probably 2+ years ago.

When was the last time you felt excited?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

When was the last time you had a nightmare?


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

Two nights ago

When was the last time you watched a documentary?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yesterday. One was about the giant Buddha carved into a cliff in China & the other was about famed city from ancient China.

When was the last time you went on a date?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

never 

When was the last time you broke the law?


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

yesterday lol
when was the last time you ate a subway sandwich?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It's been at least 6 months maybe even a year since I've eaten at Subway.



When was the last time you had a beer?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Closest thing I can think of would probably be a zip?...maybe a month ago. 

When was the last time you went a day without the internet/computer/phone/tv?


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Probably when I was a baby.

When was the last time you puked?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Other than when I was a baby, I only remember puking once...which was last summer.

When was the last time you got angry?


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

20 mins ago...i burnt my toast lol

when was the last time you watched the simpsons?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

If you mean a full episode then it was years ago. If you mean a clip then that would have been numerous months ago & it was likely something from the "Angry Dad" episode which I can never get enough of.



When was the last time you baked some treats?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never..When was the last time you were in pain?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

10 mins ago.. the pain of boredom from studying for finals

when was the last time you had a craving?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hmm..When was the last time you went to the beach?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Amon said:


> Hmm..When was the last time you went to the beach?


We don't have casual access to beaches here but that last time I was at a beach was a few years ago when I visited Vancouver.

When was the last time you smoked(tobacco, marijuana, shisha, whatever your pleasure is)?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Never.

When was the last time you ate food you dropped on the floor?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never..When was the last time you nearly died?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Probably one of the car accidents we got into when I was a kid. I can't think of anything else that's happened that may have brought me near to death.

When was the last time you did customer service?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

When was the last time you went for a jog?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Never

When was the last time you watched someone undressed without their knowledge?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

When was the last time you went swimming?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

the end of the summer in spain

when was the last time you cursed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never,When was the last time you had no internet connection for a certain amount of time?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Maybe in 2010 or 2011 some time. It was a few months. There's a sort of withdrawal initially but then it stops mattering.



When was the last time you texted someone?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

About an hour ago

When was the last time you told someone a secret?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Last year to the dumbass psychiatrist

When was the last time you returned something to the store?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Three months ago.

When was the last time you were naked in front of your psychologist, teacher or priest ?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Never to all of the above :yes

When was the last time you were sick?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

About a month ago

When was the last time you ate pizza?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

2 days ago.

When was the last time you purchased an apple product ? (not an apple)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never..When was the last time you saw a dead animal?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A couple years ago. I was walking down the street in the morning & passed a dead cat. It clearly had been hit by a car & I knew that the condos it was in front of had pets so I tried to knock on some doors to see if someone's cat was missing but no one answered. One lady was clearly home but didn't want to open the door. I went home & called the city about it & they said they'd take care of it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

When was the last time you showed emotion?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

a week ago - jubilation and disgust within a short space of time.

When was the last time you seized the moment ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long Time Ago..When was the last time you threw up?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

About 2 years ago. I rarely throw up.

When was the last time you beat ya meat?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The answer is almost always yesterday, lol.

When was the last time you slipped on ice?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

3 years ago when I lived in Wisconsin, probably ice skatingn or walking home from school.

When was the last time you went swimming?


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

A long time ago

When was the last time you watched porn? XD (sorry had to make this super weird)


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

today.
When was the last week you didn't watch porn?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I thought hard & I simply don't know, lol. That's sad for multiple reasons, haha



When was the last time you smoked?


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I thought hard & I simply don't know, lol. That's sad for multiple reasons, haha
> 
> When was the last time you smoked?


Few years ago..

When was the last time you got into fight?


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

I never got into a fight in my life because I have always been too ignored to be noticed enough to actually get anyone to fight me.

When was the last time you wondered about what happened to you after you die?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never..When was the last time someone beat you up?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not sure. Maybe in high school, it's been a long time.

When was the last time you kissed someone?


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

~10 months ago... 
When was the last time you took out your bike for a ride?


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Six months ago. When was the last time you doodled somewhere?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago..When was the last time you visited another forum besides SAS?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A couple weeks ago, it's a jazz guitar forum.

When was the last time you took a long scenic walk through a local park?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Years ago..When was the last time you shivered?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Walking to work in the -32•C with the windchill weather this morning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

When was the last time you were sweating?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

When I went shopping a day or two ago

When was the last time you ate a vegetable?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Today. Lettuce, but I really want some chips and salsa right now. Vegetables, but loaded with salt.

When was the last time you went on a trip?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

A few months ago. When was the last time you hugged someone?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My mom for Xmas.



When was the last time you flew somewhere on a plane?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never..When was the last time you were lost?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A few months ago, got off a bus route I didn't know too well earlier than I should have & took a few minutes to get my bearings.

When was the last time you told someone off?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never..When was the last time you ate something you didn't like?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Today. The hotdogs from a restaurant didn't taste very good. Probably would've been better if they fried them instead of boiling or steaming them.

When was the last time you had your hair cut?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I think it was when I shaved my head in Feb/March maybe, something like that.

When was the last time you went to a concert?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Never :O

When was the last time you felt betrayed?


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago watching something drippy on a TV drama.

When was the last time you swallowed bubble gum?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Catty said:


> When was the last time you swallowed bubble gum?


 Three days ago :duck.

When was the last time you ate a piece of chocolate?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A few hours ago at work.



When was the last time you listened to a podcast?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never,When was the last time you got into an argument with someone online?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

never
when was the last time you laughed?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

3 hours ago.

When was the last time you though of a name for something?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never,When was the last time you were accused of something?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

When was the last time you were in danger?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

i can't remember the last time i have been in circumstantial danger... 
but i guess i can have episodes where i am a danger to myself... so maybe 1 or 2 weeks ago.

when was the last time you were afraid?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never,When was the last time you were sick?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A couple weeks ago

When was the last time you went to school or did some sort of training?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

When was the last time you were sore?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yesterday for sure. My back upper back was killing me while sitting in a waiting room

When was the last time you ate?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A day ago,When was the last time you were humiliated?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Everyday. Usually by myself.

When was the last time you fantasized about creating something: imaginary book,film, artwork, statue, piece of music, your opus magnum, dream car?


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2014)

a few hours ago  

When was the last time you pooped?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

~7 hours ago.

When was the last time you dropped your phone?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The other day at work. Luckily for me it's just an old blackberry & it's rather irrelevant if it's dropped.

When was the last time you bought someone a drink?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Probably for a friend's uncles meal/drinks at a bar about a decade ago

When was the last time worked on an art or craft?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Years ago,When was the last time you failed at something?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Today, at making a PowerPoint presentation 

When was the last time you tried to stand on one foot for a long time?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long time ago-When was the last time you had to fix something broken?


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

i have to fix my closet door on the daily

when was the last time you sang along to a song?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never,When was the last time you had pain in your legs?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yesterday in my knees. 

When is the last time you ate a hamburger?


----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

Now, when was the last time u played videogames?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Today played World of Warcraft. Haven't played on a game system in awhile. Last played Wii fit months ago.

When was the last time you cooked?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yesterday..When was the last time you were offended?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Last week

When was the last time you ate at a restaurant or got carryout?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Today

When was the last time you got bit by an animal?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

About a month ago.

When was the last time you listened to the same song two times in a row?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Yesterday.

When was the last time you threw up?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Very long time ago, I actually can't even remember! Maybe when I was 10…

When was the last time you had pizza?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Think I had leftover pizza yesterday sometime after midnight

When is the last time you ate a salad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

True..When was the last time you found something unusual in your food?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not sure, a good while ago I suspect

When was the last time you went cycling?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

:lol like 7 years ago maybe? I have car

When was the last time you went to the mall?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Years ago I think. Probably was to go to the movie theater there

When was the last time you built something?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thousands of years ago..When was the last time you emailed someone?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't know... Lemme check. Nah, too long to check. Probably months ago.

When was the last time you wrote someone a letter on paper?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never..When was the last time you saw a dead animal?


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

hmm not sure exactly but in the last week (I live in the country so quite common to see road kill )

when was the last time you looked up at the night sky?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A night or two ago. Was only briefly though. Feel uncomfortable star gazing the way I live almost right on top of my neighbors 

When was the last time you caught, gathered, or harvested your own food?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Though I never killed an animal myself I used to go camping/fishing regularly over 15 years ago now, that's about as close as I can think of

When was the last time you slipped on ice & fell hard?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm sure I have, but long enough ago that I can't even remember the last time. Years and years.

When was the last time you stayed at a hotel?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

End of 2013 tried to. There were a lot of problems like the lock on our first room not working and the phone not working in the 2nd room. Usually haven't had this bad of experiences with Motel 6. The woman at the desk got pissy and didn't want to try to give us a third room. Just told us we could put up with it or take a refund and leave. I've never worked at a hotel or motel, but there were a lot of vacant rooms so I don't know what the big deal was. Ended up leaving

When was the last time you took a drive somewhere just for fun?


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Yesterday--My mom was driving and she accidentally took a wrong turn because she was distracted. We were near my old elementary school, so she suggested we go and drive around the parking lot, where you can see the playground and everything, just for fun.
When was the last time you colored with crayons?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Less than a year ago. Not sure if it counts as coloring, but I used them to draw a face on a stone I was going to carve. Have read that crayons are good because they don't soak into a stone like ink might.

When was the last time you went bicycling?


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

about a week ago, I cycled to the train station to get to work for a few mornings.

when was the last time you walked on grass bare foot?


----------



## quietlife (Mar 21, 2015)

A couple years ago at a picnic. I always worry that someone might have left broken glass or other sharp stuff in it.

When was the last time you went hiking?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sometime last year. Not big on doing stuff in the winter and was sick some of this year so far. When things settle down in a week or two I should go walking again.

When was the last time you ate in a restaurant?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Um Tuesday, I rather forget about it lol

When was the last time you listened to a rap song?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10 Years ago,When was the last time you studied for an exam?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Over 5 years ago

When was the last time you saw fireworks or set some off yourself?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Saw them 3 years ago maybe. Never set the off.

When was the last time your poop was green?


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

As baby I think..anyway whats with all the poop talk tonight?! 

When was the last time you ate a steak?


----------



## iamzloff (Nov 28, 2014)

Yesterday at chipotle, does that count?

When was the last time you found yourself smiling for no reason?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

about a week ago, trying to appear more positive..

When was the last time you listened to a Beatles song?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never,When was the last time you were beaten up?


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

never been beaten up. 
when was the last time you played with cards?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Years ago,When was the last time you had a near-death experience?


----------



## Akashic Records (Mar 20, 2015)

I have no memory of that ever happening to me.

When was the last time you teared them a new one?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never,When was the last time you had a nightmare?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

About a week ago.

When was the last time you went to a concert or local live performance?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

The only time was a few months ago.

When was the last time you ordered something online?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nearly a month ago. Used coupons on ebay to purchase crocodile jasper and rhodonite rough stones.

When is the last time you ate pizza?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pizza.....I had the last piece of Saturday pizza on Tuesday.

When was the last time you ate salmon?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Week or so ago. I like canned sockeye salmon. I have a can of pink salmon too. Not sure if I'll like it, because I don't remember being a fan of it in the past.

When was the last time you caught, grew, or gathered your own food?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never,When was the last time you were beaten up?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't think ever. I did get body slammed into a locker in junior high or high school, but I was still standing afterwards.

When was the last time you ate soup?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

About a week ago.



When was the last time you did something adventurous?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

honestly cant remember...depend on what you would think adventurous. 

last time you trimmed..... your toe nails ? LOL ( kinda yuck... but a good one)


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Last night actually, and my finger nails too.

When was the last time you used a sauna?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have no idea.

When was the last time you purchased something from someone via an online classified site?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never,When was the last time you revived an old thread?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I never do that. I've been around long enough to know whatever old thread I'd consider reviving will be recreated by a new member within a reasonable amount of time.



When was the last time you left town?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

I traveled for a living for years so I was always leaving town. But once getting back home in early Jan I haven't even traveled out the county I live in. 

When was the last time you heard a new song that you liked?


----------



## BobtheKat (Feb 7, 2015)

About two days ago.

When was the last time you ate something new?


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

So long ago, i can't remember.

When was the last time you broke something?


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Glass coffee table, 2004. Fell through it while wrestling an imaginary friend.

When was the las't time you made-out with a bird?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A couple years ago at least if you mean a woman.



When was the last time you prepared and cooked your own meal?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A couple days ago. Cooked a chuck roast with some potatoes and gravy. 

When was the last time you went for a night time drive or ride?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long time ago,When was the last time you stayed up all night?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Maybe a week ago. I worked nights for 4 years so to me it's not an irregular thing, I still do it all the time without a second thought.



When was the last time you felt like a fool?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never,When was the last time you broke something made out of glass?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Over a month ago when I broke a big jar of rocks I had collected on my bedroom floor

When was the last time you broke a mirror?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Never, it's a step too far, who knows what she's been sniffing... That's dogs for ya

When was the last time you hugged someone


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hugged my baby sis as she was leaving to go back to New York. About a month ago.

When was the last time you was in a hotel?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

29th of December 

you ate an apple...?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A couple days ago.



When was the last time you wore shorts?


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

1.5 years ago


when was the last time you -fell in love- with someone out of your reach?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

When was the last time you fainted?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Never, I might've come close to fainting a few times

When was the last time you ate a pizza?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

a couple months ago

When was the last time you went clothes shopping?


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

yesterday,when was the last time you kissed someone


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Week plus ago I think. I'm not much of a kisser

When was the last time you watered a plant?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yesterday, soaked some air plants(tillandsia)

When was the last time you attended a class?


----------



## thatquietgirlllllllllll (Jun 26, 2015)

im home schooled so today
when was the last time u made a new friend?


----------



## UniqueUserName (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't even remember... Maybe 4 or 5 years ago.

When was the last time you watched a TV series?


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

2 minutes ago or so. 

When was the last time you awakened from a nightmare?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I think a night or two about from a sound I thought I heard in my dream or something. At least I don't think I was woken by a real noise :hide

When was the last time you checked under your bed for a monster/murderer?


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Long time ago when I went to the botanical gardens with my family.


When was the last time you stood up to someone?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Recently

When was the last time you stepped out of your comfort zone?


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

yesterday I played a piano in the park.

When was the last time you baked a cake?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

At least a couple years ago

When was the last time you were on a boat?


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

At least 8 years ago.

When was the last time you were drunk?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Never been

When was the last time you thought about stealing something?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Probably sometime recently

When was the last time you ate pizza?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Today.

When was the last time you bought new clothes?


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

couple months ago,
when was the last time you picked your nose?


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

In the morning, but I used a paper towel to get it out of my nose.

When was the last time your toes ran away from you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus

When was the last time you went to a movie theater?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

For the movie Godzilla

When was the last time you read a book?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

A few days ago.

When was the last time you went to a museum?


----------



## PanchoGordo (Aug 23, 2015)

Probably 10 years ago.

When was the last time that you did something positive with only the hope that somehow, somewhere, it might make a difference to someone, someday.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yesterday 
I made a park bench and put it in a place I walk every day that overlooks the ocean and its a quiet secluded bush walk and I planted a tree next to it . 
Someday it will be very nice and in the mean time people can also sit . 

When was the last time you watched a sunset or sun rise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't remember. 

When was the last time you went to the theater?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Last year.

When was the last time you went apple picking?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Probably last year. 2013 for sure when I went to New York state.

When was the last time you had pizza?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last year :eek

When was the last time you went roller/inline skating?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

When I was a child

When did you go ice skating?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Think I tried a little in elementary school or junior high. 

When was the last time you did yard work?


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Yesterday, I had to take care of some grass that was growing in our driveway. 

When was the last time you had a date?


----------



## Dorothy13 (Aug 24, 2015)

Can't remember. It's been a long long time.

*When was the last time you watched a gig?*


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

A few months ago.

When was the last time you sailed on a boat?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A couple of years if a kayak counts. Last time I was on a bigger boat was probably a ferry to Mackinac Island about 6 years ago

When was the last time you a had repair person in your home?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

slyfox said:


> When was the last time you a had repair person in your home?


June - the air conditioner

When was the last time you wore a wristwatch?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sunday

You ate very good food?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Today! 

When was the last time you have food delivered to your place?


----------



## radiation (Jul 20, 2014)

Around June.
When was the last time you attended a concert?


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

Never...
When was the last time you hugged someone?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last week. My mom is a huggy person.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When was the last time you spent the night at a friends place?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

More than 6 years ago

When was the last time you grilled some food or someone in your family did?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Several years ago at my brothers house on the 4th off July. 

When was the last time you played a video game?


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Last year.

When was the last time you called your mother ?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tuesday

When was the last time you listened to music?


----------



## uniclover (Sep 22, 2015)

i took swim lessons ~10yrs ago but never finished. this thread reminds me, i need to register for a class again.

edit: oops. didn't read what this thread was about.

last time i listened to music was yesterday.
when was the last time you pet a cat?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So long ago I can't even remember. 

When was the last time played a board game?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No idea - yrs ago

When was the last time you ate crisps/chips?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

A few months ago.

When was the last time you used crayons?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Decades ago. :b

When was the last time you went out of state/country?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Almost a year ago.

When was the last time you went to a different room to get something, forgot it, and had to go back?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't remember. :duck

When was the last time you downloaded new music?


----------



## Md1000 (Oct 20, 2015)

5 minutes ago ?

When was the last time you took a selfie?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never! :duck

When was the last time you went dancing?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

4-5 years ago when I was drunk at a bar. First and last time.

When is the last time you locked yourself out of your car/house/cardboard box?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's been so long ago I can't even remember when. 

When was the last time you went clothes shopping?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bought a shirt in October

When was the last time you posted on a forum other than SAS?


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Yesterday, an adult porn forum!

WWTLT you did something special for a friend?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday.

When was the last time you hugged someone that wasn't a family member?


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

2012

WWTLT you had a friend back you up on something?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have no idea. 

When was the last time you went to the zoo?


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Eight years ago.. The Anchorage zoo during winter. It was awfully confounding observing the tigers wandering around in the snow and how muddy they were.. I also saw a camel who seemed to have a plug driven in it's rear end for some reason..

...When's the last time you licked a toad?..


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I have a feeling that this question was meant for someone else, but I'll answer anyway. I've never licked a toad.

When was the last time you wrote someone a letter?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Last week. I still like to handwrite notes sometimes.

WWTLT you talked on a landline phone?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yesterday

When was the last time you went to a pet shop?


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

*Very long ago.

When was the last time you had a good cry?*


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Last night :lol

When was the last time you went to the dentist?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Its due

WWTLT you laughed?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

yesterday

When was the last time you ate out at a restaurant?


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Fifteen minutes ago, if Burger King counts.

When was the last time you slept late?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Probably months ago.

When was the last time you were in a classroom?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Probably 2009

When was the last time you cooked something in a microwave?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sometime last week at McDonalds

When was the last time you did a craft or something artistic?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Too long ago to remember. 

When was the last time went shopping for clothes?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bought a shirt a couple months ago

When was the last time you were sick?


----------



## ronnie72 (Jun 3, 2014)

wow it has been a while to be honest. I was subconscious about my body because my boyfriend at the time told me i was chubby and had to lose weight.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

slyfox said:


> Bought a shirt a couple months ago
> 
> When was the last time you were sick?


A few weeks ago.

When was the last time you fixed something?


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

A couple of hours ago (fixed a doorknob) 

When was the last time you used a ladder?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

At the beginning of this month, I used a ladder to get something out of the attic.

When was the last time you got caught in the rain without an umbrella?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never,When was the last time you received a failing grade for a class?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never

When was the last time you baked cookies?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

2012, and they were bad.

When was the last time you had a fly in your house?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Weeks ago if fruit flies / gnats count. One came in during the warmer weather

When was the last time you ate vegetables?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Two days. I aim to eat them every day though.

When was the last time you took a picture with a camera?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

A real camera? on Christmas.

When was the last time you forgot your keys.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never,When was the last time you died?


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

A week ago.

When was the last time you ate a grilled cheese sandwich?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

This morning actually.

When was the last time you went in yours or someones garage?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

This morning.

When was the last time you went to the library?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Today, but was to return some books

When was the last time you got carry out or ate out?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Tonight.

When was the last time you used binoculars?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Weeks ago when I was testing a pair at a thrift store

When was the last time you had a quality sleep?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

a few weeks ago.

When was the last time you pulled an all nighter?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

At the end of 2013 for sure.

When was the last time you were in a fight?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

A real fight? never. Brother/best friend fights all the time tho.

When was the last time you saw a gun.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Maybe late summer or early fall. Some guy was either law enforcement (plain clothed though) or open carrying at a popular gas station. Just saw it on his holster

When was the last time you slipped and fell?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

When I was 11 or 12.

When was the last time you saw snow?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

A few minutes ago.

When was the last time you ordered something online?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A couple weeks ago

When was the last time you tried a food and found it disgusting? If you can't think of the time could say something like "When I tried broccoli"


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Last time I remember something I disliked was when I ate sushi like 6 years ago, but I am sure there has been many things since.

When was the last time you traveled out of your city?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

3 or 4 years ago.

When was the last time you ate steak?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Couple years ago, I think. :con


When was the last time you picked your nose?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

This morning or last night

When was the last time you had a bloody nose?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A couple years ago, I guess. :stu


When was the last time you flew on an airplane?


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

A few years ago when my Dad was working in Arizona. To this day I regret going on that trip.

When was the last time you let someone in on all your emotions in real life?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I haven't fully shown my emotions to anyone, yet.

When was the last time you had a crush?


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

Years ago and now I know better.





How often do you work out?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Um .... not very often. :um


When was the last time you took a dump?


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Not sure, maybe 12 hours ago. Repetitive actions is harder to remember for me such as pouring water into my lemon glass cup.

When was the last time you massaged your scalp?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doesn't exist,when was the last time the alien came by to collect space taxes?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yesterday.


When was the last time you drove a car?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Today, when I went to my therapist and my parents' house.

When was the last time you saw snow in person?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Right now looking out the window.

When was the last time you wore a suit or fancy dress?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

8 Years ago at my parents wedding. I've been looking into buying a nice tailored suit recently tho. Totally badass!

When was the last time you cursed at a co-worker?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've gotten in arguments but not sure if I cursed. Years ago for sure.

When was the last time you played a video game?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

not more than a year ago I played Skyrim for a while 

when was the last time you edited something in your profile?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yesterday



When was the last time you ate at Burger King?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Weeks ago 

When was the last time you had pizza?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

slyfox said:


> Weeks ago
> 
> When was the last time you had pizza?


 Last Friday at lunch.

When was the last time you used a landline phone?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

The last time I used one was in the..4th grade?



What was the last time you flossed your teeth? ,':|


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've been brushing them, but I think it has been almost a week without flossing. Yeah I know I should.

When was the last time you saw a snake in person? Can be in a zoo, pet shop, outside, etc


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

November 2015. It was in the backyard of a friend of a friend. They were baby snakes, the kids and I guess it were their uncles, were picking them up and investigating them. They thought they were baby .....I forgot actually but some poisonous snake. They wasn't though, they found out they were just baby garden snakes if I remember right.

When was the last time you been to the beach?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never..The last time you saw a dead organism?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

This morning (a dead mosquito hawk)

What was the last time you baked a cake?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Months ago, I guess. I honestly can't remember. I baked cookies two days ago.

When was the last time you killed a bug?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Probably within the last couple days, I dunno, it's a habit, so I don't really pay attention 

When was the last time you left town?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Um, never

What was the last time you stubbed your toe


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I actually haven't stubbed my toe in a while, I'm due for one tho.

When was the last time you found a bruise on yourself?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

This morning

What was the last time you were in a hospital?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

About 10 years ago.

When was the last time you watched TV?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Last night

When was the last time you went to a concert or sports game?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Last May.

When was the last time you left your city or town?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Last summer

What was the last time you went fishing?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

September or October last year

When was the last time you played a video game?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today.

When was the last time you were drunk?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Never, only slightly buzzed.

When was the last time you talked to someone you didn't know.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Today.

When was the last time you got high?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Like 4 years ago

What was the last time you had the flu?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Like October I think.

When was the last time you took a sh*t?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yesterday.


When was the last time you talked on the phone?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Last night.

When was the last time you walked somewhere (not exercise or like walking to the refrigerator or something)?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

This morning. Walking from the parking lot to work. It's a loooooong walk.


When was the last time you had a cold?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

October or november

What was the last time you went camping?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Never. 

When was the last time you picked your nose?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't remember, been a long time.



When was the last time you fell down and cracked your head open?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

:um never

the last time someone on the internet made you mad?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Yesterday

When was the last time you used a calculator?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

A few hours ago. 

When was the last time you pet an animal?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Never. 

When was the last time you sneezed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never,When was the last time you witnessed violence?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Real life violence, and not movie? Maybe December.

When was the last time you cleaned off your desk.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Probably a few months to a year ago.

When was the last time you bought a book?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

3 months ago

When was the last time you used a camera?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

A couple weeks ago--the restraining order's still in effect. 

When was the last time you flossed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not needed..When was the last time you murdered an ant?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Never.

When was the last time you had an energy drink?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I've only had 1 in 6 years

When was the last time your internet crashed?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

About 2 weeks ago

When was the last time you dropped your phone?


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Tuesday morning last week

When was the last time the power went out in your house/appartement?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Beginning of November 2015 I think

When was the last time you went for a walk?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

A few days ago.

When was the last time you shoveled snow?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Never

When was the last time you ate chocolate?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Actually just ate a mini dark chocolate bar as I opened this topic :O

When was the last time you drank a soda?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It's been several years since I've had any bit at all.
A full can -- maybe all the way back to my childhood.

-----

When is the last time you spoke to an inanimate object?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Today, I spoke to a stuffed peppa pig

the last time you puked?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Last week

What was the last time you went to a aquarium?


----------



## Shoemaker (Feb 16, 2016)

Two or three years ago, with school on a geography excursion.


----------



## Shoemaker (Feb 16, 2016)

Two or three years ago, with school on a geography excursion.

When was the last time you had an interview?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

11 years ago - present job

When was the last time you sneezed?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Sometime yesterday

When was the last time you played a board game?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Early January

When was the last time you walked to a particular store?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oobe said:


> Yesterday, Walmart.
> 
> When was the last time you went to McDonald's?


Last night and it almost made me late for my men's group meeting. 
As it turned out, I was there two minutes early and the rest of the group was 15-30 minutes late!

When was the last time you were late to a meeting or appointment?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't recall ever being late for those. I've been late to work once or twice, but that was because I had an appointment. Then again, I haven't been to many meetings or appointments...

When was the last time you bought a TV?


----------



## starsfire (May 11, 2015)

I have never bought a tv. 

When was the last time you read a book?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Today

When was the last time you received a hug?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Monday at my Mom's funeral. Was uncomfortable with how a lot of people were hugging and touching my face though.

When was the last time you went to a movie theater?


----------



## LoveMissesG (Dec 21, 2011)

Back in November with this Russian dude. 

When was the last time you cussed somebody out?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Every now and then I lose my cool. So I guess probably in Jan 2015. I just blew up at this BOFA CSR. My life was crumbling(not to excuse this) and yeah I unfortunately lost it due to BOfA just being the most awesome bank ever.

When was the last time you went to the beach?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hmmm either last year or the year before

When was the last time you sold something?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Four months ago. It was a kid's toy.

When was the last time you tripped and fell down?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Several months ago

When was the last time you destroyed something on purpose?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Let's say august the 5th

the last time you took a cab?


----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)

Over ten years ago.
When was the last time you ate good Chinese food.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Three weeks ago.
When was the last time you walked a cat ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

I actually tried about 6 years ago, I failed :laugh:

What was the last time you had a picnic?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Years ago.


When was the last time you got the tip of your penis caught in your zipper?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

LMAO what the **** never. Ouch :haha


When was the last time you had diarrhoea?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Did I remind everyone of diarrhea or something?

Lol, anyway, hardcore diarrhea? April 2014. I get the occasional squirts every now and then, but nothing out of the ordinary.

When was the last time your parents yelled at you?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Like August last year? Lol.

When was the last time you were constipated?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Yesterday (lmao)

What was the last time you egged a house?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Never

When was the last time you saw someone from school/work in a store?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Like last September.

When was the last time you pooed and urinated at the same time?


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

chefcurry said:


> Like last September.
> 
> When was the last time you pooed and urinated at the same time?


Last week. It's usually a separate affair.

When was the last time you hallucinated? What happened?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Hyperion said:


> Last week. It's usually a separate affair.
> 
> When was the last time you hallucinated? What happened?


I've smoked some mary don't cha wanna but it's never caused me to hallucinate 

When was the last time you told your parent(s) you love them?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh wow, maybe when I was 10.

When was the last time you had a crush?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

When you were 10 ?!?!?! :O

When I was in like the 9th grade. (6+ years ago)

When was the last time you laughed?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

20 minutes ago

When was the last time you sold something?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Like... never? :|

When was the last time you had sex?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

November 2015.

When was the last time you rode a bike?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Damn. I used to ride my bike EVERYDAY back when I lived in Canada. I've ridden my bike maybe 5 times since I've moved here. I think the last time was 2015 or 2014

When was the last time you opened your bedroom window?



> When you were 10 ?!?!?!


10 is a bit far fetched, 12 at most.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Two weeks ago.

When was the last time you yelled at someone?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

3 minutes ago

When was the last time you saw an accident?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Don't remember but I saw the aftermath of a car accident last sunday

The last time you bought an album?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Never

When was the last time you took a picture


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

yesterday

last time you illegally downloaded an album?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Never

When was the last time you saw someone injured?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Yesterday. 

When was the last time you washed your hands?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Couple hours ago

When was the last time you had a bath?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Like a decade ago I don't even remember lol.

When was the last time you played RuneScape?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

2008, maybe 2009

When was the last time you farted in class?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Dude what the **** how do you expect me to remember that :haha :haha

I think I usually just hold it in if I really have to do it... but those situations rarely occur for me anyway.

When was the last time you sharted?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Lol. Umm...uhhh. Yeah, I can't remember. I've had a many incidents where it came out some, but didn't reach my pants. tmi..

When was the last time you ate pizza?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

A week ago.

When was the last time you took a picture of yourself that you actually liked?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never


When was the last time you cleaned up your neighbor's dog's poop from your yard?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Never, the neighborhood is all fenced in

When was the last time you sent someone the wrong text/email


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Last year maybe like October

When was the last time you had a wank because you were really stressed?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

For stress reasons? maybe last week.

When was the last time you you ate out?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yesterday. Got fast food a couple times while I traveled with my dad

When was the last time you petted an animal?


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

3-4 weeks ago probably, the neighborhood alley strolled on over after the snow. I love that cat!

When was the last time you had a memorable moment?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't remember! :eek

When was the last time you gave your mom a good ol' hug?


----------



## Beforedawn (Jan 16, 2016)

Can't even remember, but no where in the last seven years. 

When was the last time you thought you were gonna die?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Well, never really thought I was gonna die... but last summer I was with a friend going pretty fast in his car, wasn't really worried tho.

When was the last time you walked on the sidewalk?


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Yesterday was the last time I walked on the sidewalk.

When was the last time you ate pizza?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I think I had leftover pizza the day before yesterday

When was the last time you flew a kite?


----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

In the future, if ever. Haven't done it yet.

When was the last time you were out of town?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

3 months ago

When was the last time you used a screwdriver?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Sometime last summer

What was the last time you walked a dog?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Years ago


When was the last time you drove naked?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Never

When was the last time you attended a class of any sort?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm in class right now

What was the last time you built a sandcastle?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Never, I've never been to a beach

last time you got scared at night?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Meh, 5-6 years ago

When was the last time you saw a pregnant woman?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Today.


When was the last time you ate a squirrel?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Never, but had considered going small game hunting before

When was the last time you went outside?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

About 10 minutes ago.



When was the last time you had a milkshake?


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

7-8 years ago. Kind of want some now..

When was the last time you spoke to your mother?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today

When was the last time you charged your phone?


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Last night before I went to sleep.

When was the last time you smelled your socks?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Few hours ago

When was the last time you cleaned your ears?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Today

When was the last time you tried a type of food you have never eaten before?


----------



## Moksha (Mar 24, 2013)

The day the Beatles were released on Apple Music.

When was the last time you ate cold porridge?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never


When was the last time you ate asparagus?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Never. 

When was the last time you cried?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Today, but barely 

When was the last time you slept?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Last night.


When was the last time you had an orange soda?


----------



## Gotham Girl (Feb 25, 2016)

Years ago.

When was the last time you pet a cat?


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

Never. 

When was the last time you went on a road trip ?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Last summer I went on a 5 week road trip across the country 

When was the last time you pulled an all-nighter?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Long time ago...



When was the last time you threw a peach at a car?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Never

When was the last time you ate candy?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Couple days ago.


When was the last time you had a Burger King Whopper?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Never had a whopper before.

When was the last time you went to the bank?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Monday

When was the last time you went fishing?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

When I was still at university and on Spring Break, in Cancun, with my family. The fun was short lived. I got majorly seasick early on and spent most of the beautiful day below deck, blowing chunks.

When was the last time you took a good, long look at your belly button?



Cletis said:


> When was the last time you had a Burger King Whopper?


After not eating them for a couple years (for no particular reason,) I've eaten 2 in the last week and a half. No onions, extra pickles.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

weeks ago (?)

When was the last time you rode on a boat?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

A canoe? like September... a large boat, I think summer of 2013

When was the last time you burned yourself?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

months ago, while baking

When was the last time you got a pedicure?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus

When's the last time you did any push-ups?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Never have, never will

when was the last time you went out to eat?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Feb. 26



When was the last time you had a bowel movement?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

yesterday

When was the last time you used a porta potty?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Years ago...


When was the last time you farted?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

this morning

When was the last time you saw a dead body?


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Today, I don't wanna talk about that

Last time you punched someone or something?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

I punched a stuffed animal saturday

When was the last time you dropped your phone?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

1 month ago, resulted in a cracked screen

When was the last time you called someone?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Last thursday

When was the last time you went to a carnival?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Couple months ago...



When was the last time you urinated?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Within the past couple of hours probably

When was the last time you drank soda?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Weeks ago

When was the last time you sneaked out of your house?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Years ago. I live alone now so I don't have to sneak anymore.


When was the last time you got a ticket?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

2012 or 2013 probably for speeding

When was the last time it snowed where you live?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Last night definitely, maybe this morning.

When was the last time you ate cheese by itself?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

A month or two ago

When was the last time you played a board game?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

5 years ago

When was the last time you took a bath?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Maybe a month ago, but I've taken a bunch of showers since then

When was the last time you went for a walk?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I've been walking home from school 4 days a week, only recently I started getting rides from my instructors.

When was the last time you cooked something "real" i.e. not a frozen dinner or raman noodles.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

LMAO never.

When was the last time you felt sad?


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

Saturday

When was the last time you had a run in with the cops? (Ticket, arrest, etc)


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Never.

When was the last time you pleasured yourself?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

This morning 

When was the last time you watched a movie with your parents and it was completely awkward.


----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't feel awkward watching any movie with my parents, regardless of its content. So never.

When was the last time you ate at a restaurant?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Ehh, summer last year maybe.

When was the last time you were in an elevator


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Today.


When was the last time you had a bloody nose?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Never (I think)?

When was the last time you had an erection?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yesterday


When was the last time you were in a car wreck?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Never

When was the last time you forgot where you parked your car?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Last week. It was at the opposite end of the parking lot at work.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

^ no question :O

When was the last time you had a nightmare?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Hmm, haven't really had a nightmare in a long time, but I have bad dreams quite often... bad dream might have been last week.


When was the last time you cooked for someone else?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Last week

When was the last time you were at a library?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Right now.


WWTLT you hit your head on the ceiling?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

About a month ago

When was the last time you saw a helicopter?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

A few days ago

When was the last time you made a smoothie?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

2 months ago

When was the last time you played soccer?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh man, before 2008.

When was the last time you e-mailed someone


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Today


WWTLT you showered?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Sunday :/

When was the last time you were at a petstore?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

About a week ago.



WWTLT you caught a mouse in your hose?


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

Well there was this one time when I was watering my grass and I one came running out of the hose a couple years ago..lol

When was the last time you lied?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

SouthFL said:


> Well there was this one time when I was watering my grass and I one came running out of the hose a couple years ago..lol
> 
> When was the last time you lied?


LOL I meant to say HOUSE. :um

Uh, don't remember, probably been awhile. I'm honest to a fault.

WWTLT the last time you smelled something awful?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Ehh, within a month I am sure.

WWTLT you had pancakes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Friday.


WWTLT you slept naked?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Within the last two weeks.

When was the last time you were proud of yourself?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Saturday. I am pleased with something I created that day.

When was the last time you took a nap?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Yesterday!

When was the last time you ate fries?


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

meepie said:


> Yesterday!
> 
> When was the last time you ate fries?


Tonight!

When was the last time you stared at the moon?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Can't remember, probably never.

When was the last time you felt happy?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yesterday and the day before

When was the last time you watched a medieval movie


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Never. 

When was the last time you played a video game?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

December? Yeah, early December. Dead Island (PS3).

When was the last time you looked in the mirror and were happy or fine with what you saw?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Lmfao literally never it's a struggle for me to look in the mirror.

When was the last time you took a massive ****?


----------



## Reece civils (Nov 2, 2015)

About 4/5 hrs ago (post curry)

When was the last time you took a picture ?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

A normal picture? Yesterday. Of myself? I don't remember...

When was the last time you stroked your tip?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Ugh, 2 days ago maybe

When was the last time you helped someone


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Yesterday.

When was the last time you went to another country?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Last summer.

When was the last time you cleaned the bathroom?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

About 2 weeks ago...


WWTLT you overslept?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

today

When was the last time you had sushi?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Never.

When was the last time you had sex?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

:serious:

When was the last time you washed your bed sheets and blanket?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Erm... like early February or something.

When was the last time you were sick?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I had a bad cold the first part of February.


WWTLT you went swimming at a public pool?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

When I was 13 (I think...?)

When was the last time you pulled an all-nighter?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Couple months ago, almost did a few nights ago too.

WWTLT you bought something at the grocery store?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Last week.



WWTLT you vomited?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

February (after night of heavy drinking).

When was the last time you went outside?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A few hours ago.


WWTLT you kicked a dead bird on the sidewalk?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

LOOOL what the ****? :rofl Never.

When was the last time you winked at someone?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't think I've ever winked at someone. Maybe just goofing off or something, but I really don't remember.

WWTLT you saw someone you knew when you were with your parents


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Can't remember  I think I was 14 last time it happened.

When was the last time you laughed at a YouTube video?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A few minutes ago...



WWTLT you ate at Taco Bell?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Never. We don't have it in the UK.

When was the last time you complimented someone?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

This morning.


WWTLT you rode on an elevator?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Like a month ago.


When was the last time you got drunk?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never happened - I have had a buzz a couple of times - :afr scary

WWTLT you went to the gas station for gas?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Saturday.



WWTLT you ate a candy bar?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Couple of weeks ago.

When was the last time you urinated in public?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Maybe 8 years ago. I've pissed in my backyard many times tho.

WWTLT you saw a pregnant woman?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Last April.

When was the last time you went to bed past 4am?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

January I think

WWTLT you took a nap


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

2 days ago.

When was the last time you stroked your beard?


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Yesterday. Got caught up talking to someone.

When was the last time you broke something?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Charmander said:


> Yesterday. Got caught up talking to someone.





> Gender: Female


 :tiptoe

Anyway, within the week I am sure, lol.

WWTLT you brushed your hair


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Never. I maintain a buzzcut.

When was the last time you exercised?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Do stretches/light yoga count? 2 nights ago.

WWTLT you had a cough attack


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> > Gender: Female
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh lol. Was replying to the "sleep after 4am" question.That's what happens when I don't refresh the page.









And a few weeks ago.

WWTLT you watched an animated movie?


----------



## Fox93 (Mar 13, 2015)

Almost exactly one year ago.

I saw this guy






When was the last time you made a great memory?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't remember... :um



WWTLT your car broke down?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I don't have a license lmao. Even if I did, don't have any ££££ for a car. I'm a student 



When was the last time you punched someone?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Last summer

When was the last time you went down a slide?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Maybe when I was like 10.

When was the last time you danced?


----------



## Fox93 (Mar 13, 2015)

Sometime earlier this week, while listening to music on my Gear VR.

Maybe I was aiming too high in asking for great memories, haha. So...when was the last time you made a _good_ memory?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Last week. I went ice skating with a friend. fell over she happened to video it on posted it on facebook >.< haha

When was the last time you avoided someone?


----------



## Fox93 (Mar 13, 2015)

Just yesterday, an old elementary school classmate of mine came into where I work. I've seen her around the store a few times in the past, but haven't spoken to her, and prior to getting this job, I hadn't seen her in about a decade. Whenever she shows up, I always feel really awkward and try to avoid her, to whatever extent possible. Yesterday, she and her boyfriend were checking out at my register, but I managed to only interact with her boyfriend, while she stood off to the side.

When was the last time you achieved a goal (even if it was just a small one)?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

I was trying to find the right bridesmaid dress yesterday and I did 

When was the last time you pet an animal?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yesterday we have a pet dog  (we have a parrot aswell but it won't let anybody near it, just flies away o.0) 

When was the last time you told somebody you love them?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I think I told my mum I love her during the Winter break in December. I was having very negative thoughts at the time, didn't think I'd be around much longer....


When was the last time you took a sh*t?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Eww you should never ask a lady that  I think 2 days ago. I don't really eat much food 

When was the last time you forced yourself to do something you didn't want to?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

The only one coming to mind was forcing myself to "love" a girl about 10 months ago.

WWTLT you saw a very happy couple?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

hmmm I rly don't know lol 

When was the last time you overslept and was late for work / meeting / something important


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Never.



When was the last time you sucked a d*ck?


----------



## Fox93 (Mar 13, 2015)

A duck? Probably never. I don't go around putting live animals in my mouth, and whenever I eat duck (which isn't often) I prefer to chew it.

When was the last time you wrestled a bear with your bare hands while completely bare? And did you come to bear a scar?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I grew up in some of the thickest Canadian woods (not really) and fought thousands of bears.

WWTLT you watched a Will Ferrell movie?


----------



## Fox93 (Mar 13, 2015)

Last Summer I watched _Anchorman 2_.

When was the last time you went to the capital city of your state / province / region?


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Last Christmas to celebrate with my Aunt and Family.

When was the last time someone made you smile?


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

well my boyfriend was adorable this evening as per usual and made me smile.

when was the last time you had a hot cup of tea?


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Don't drink tea.

When was the last time you went on a trip or vacation?


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

A month ago.

When was he last time you had an awkwardly rejected high five?


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Never

When was the last time you cuddled with a pet?


----------



## Fox93 (Mar 13, 2015)

Last night. One of my cats likes to sit on my lap, when I read or watch TV. 

When was the last time you discovered something new?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Two days ago.

When was the last time you built or created something?


----------



## Lensa (Mar 12, 2010)

Sometime around Christmas - gingerbread house, ha.

When was the last time you laughed till you cried?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Yesterday watching Live at the Apollo  

When was the last time you stood on a plug without shoes on (or something painful)


----------



## Jaynekk (Mar 29, 2016)

I haven't stood on a plug recently but I do step on Legos all the time if that counts Lol. They are awful! 

When was the last time you went hiking in the woods ?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh, those dang Legos

Few years ago

When was the last time you went to the hardware store?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can't remember. 

When was the last time you made a paper airplane?


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

Few months ago. Sent it flying in class and it hit someone right in the head !

When was the last time you had a sleepless night?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Today/last night. 

When was the last time you cried?


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Not really sure. 

When was the last time you got very excited for a video game's release?


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

A while ago for Halo 5 but I sold my xbox one major dissapointment.

When was last time you felt at loved?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

To be honest never, even from family members...




When was the last time you hugged someone?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My mom earlier today. She is the only person I allow to hug me since it's not something I like to do. 

When was the last time you baked cookies?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Geez, when I was ten, probably. :stu



WWTLT you had a bowel movement so large it plugged the toilet?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Well, it's not so much the poop that clogs it... it's the amount of toilet paper I gotta use.

But probably a week or two ago

WWTLT you had brownies


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Ohh, its been awhile which is funny because I have a box of brownie mix I'm just too lazy to make it. 

When was the last time you went to the beach?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Long time ago... :no



WWTLT you sneezed?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yesterday

When is the last time you cooked something?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Does microwaving count? If not, then it's been quite some time for me, probably months. :um



WWTLT you checked your bank statement?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Last night

WWTLT you said hi to someone on the sidewalk?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A few days ago...



WWTLT you did laundry?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Last week

WWTLT you held some sort of gun... even nerf guns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The 80's :stu

When was the last time you danced?


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Probably when I was a teenager at this church youth dance. 

WWTLT you took your vehicle to the mechanics shop?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can't remember, I usually have my brother help me.

When was the last time you baked cookies?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Years ago.


WWTLT you flew in an airplane?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

never

WWTLT you ate sushi?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

2009

WWTLT you went to the theatres


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Summer of '14, I think. 

When was the last time you played in the rain?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No idea, but I know I do occasionally.

WWTLT you were scared about the weather (Tornado, Hurricane, Blizzard, etc)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never been scared of weather. Worst weather I've experienced is heavy snowfall. I can remember getting over 6 feet of it once. But I wasn't scared, just annoyed by all the shoveling I had to do.

WWTLT you took the stairs instead of the elevator?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Friday. I don't take them as much anymore cause I've kinda gotten over my fear of elevators.

WWTLT you cried?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can't remember. 

When was the last time somebody called you?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Last night

WWTLT you received a text from a non-family member


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A few days ago.

WWTLT you flirted with the opposite sex?


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Im not much of a flirt... i'm more of a gawker and stalker of people i find attractive in the opposite sex. So never unless stalking is a form of flirting in which case would be a week ago.

When was the last time you were home alone?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

About 2 months ago. 
My dad got on a business trip, so I had the house all for me. And I could blast some Alice In Chains tunes at a crazy volume level. Thankfully, no one was around in the neighboorhood. Otherwise, they would had probably called the police, lol 

When was the last time someone deleted one of your posts from his/her own Facebook's diary?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Ugh... 2008 if at all

WWTLT you cut your finger


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

A month ago, when cutting the salad.

When was the last time you heard a song that made you cry?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not sure. 

When was the last time you went to a concert?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Never been to one, but I'm really considering on going to the Def Leppard/REO Speedwagon concert on the 11th.

WWTLT you had an argument


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Years ago, can't remember. 

When was the last time you went on a nature hike?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

2011ish

WWTLT you did something you regretted?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

All the time. LOL


WWTLT you ate a salad?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Earlier today.


WWTLT you slept somewhere that wasn't your bed?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

A few months ago at my friends house

WWTLT you were swimming?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Way too long ago.

When was the last time you dropped something on your foot?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Hmm, a few weeks ago someone dropped a metal plate on my foot. Thankfully I was wearing steel toe.

WWTLT you ate a fruit?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A few days ago.



WWTLT you caught a fish?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Been years since I've actually caught a fish, but I had a nibble last year. I don't fish very much anyway.

WWTLT you picked your nose and ate the boogers?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never

When was the last time you had pancakes?


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Last week.

When was the last time you were complimented?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Other than that nice older lady that always compliments my eyes? Maybe 3 weeks ago (was about my hair)

WWTLT you were in trouble?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Since before you were born. 

When was the last time you watched a Disney movie?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Lol.

Probably within a couple weeks

WWTLT you saw a police officer pulling someone over?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Couple of months ago..When was the last time you vomited?


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Almost 2 months ago when I drank too much vodka.

When was the last time you took a shower?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

This morning before I left for work.

When was the last time you went to a movie theatre?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Several years ago. :um



WWTLT you went to the dentist?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

November - my next appointment is next week.

WWtLT you sang in the shower?


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Never 

wwtlt you voted for Trump?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Haven't, yet.

WWTLT you bought a book or magazine


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a magazine subscription which I hindsight was a waste of money and the last time I bought a book must have been last summer.

When was the last time you played with a dog?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Been a few years.

WWTLT you shaved any part of your body


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yesterday



WWTLT you were late for work/school?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I was never late. 

When was the last time you went to bed early?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Last night.



WWTLT you saw a "shooting star"?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Dunno if I even have seen one

WWTLT you ate candy


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Today


WWTLT you had a snow cone?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Last year, I think?

WWTLT you were out with friends


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Almost a decade ago

When was the last time you ate pizza?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Two weeks ago.

When was the last time you had Chinese food?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8 months ago or so. 

When was the last time you went to a skating rink?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh man. Grade 2 maybe. That was way back in Canada, lol.

WWTLT you were in an argument?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away...

When was the last time you vacuumed?


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

Last week.

When was the last time you went to a concert?


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

If sunset music festival counts then two days ago.

When was the last time you ripped your pants?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Not sure. A hole was worn into my jeans probably nine months ago???

When was the last time you went out of town for something exciting?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably 5 years ago or so...


WWTLT you saw a deer in the wild?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Monday.

When was the last time you said something that you regretted?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tonight.

WWtLT you checked the oil in your car?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

February.


WWTLT you had the oil in your car changed?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

My brother changed it in November when he still owned it.

WWTLT you had bologna?


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

WOW. I honestly cannot remember! My late father basically _lived _on the stuff!

What's one thing you simply cannot resist?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Milk. Milk is the only thing coming to mind, lol.

When was the last time you drank a glass of milk?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last September. Turns out I'm lactose intolerant, won't be drinking it again now. 

When was the last time you spilled something on your shirt?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Few days ago.

When was the last time you brought new shoes?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Last year off of Amazon.

When was the last time you clipped your fingernails?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

I bite them :/

When was the last time you got drunk?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

August 2013.

When was the last time a song you listened to gave you chills?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Hmm, few days ago

WWTLT you took a picture with something other than your phone camera?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A month ago..The last time you went to the beach?


----------



## Aleida (Jun 11, 2013)

2 years ago.
The last time you ate peas?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A week ago..The last time you paid your bills late?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never.


WWTLT you ate at Burger King?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh damn, 3 years ago, maybe?

WWTLT you ate a mint?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can't even remember.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When was the last time you walked in the rain?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Few weeks ago, but only briefly. For a long walk, about a year ago.

WWTLT you saw a real pig?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

A few months ago

WWTLT you had sushi?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never. That was an easy one! :duck

When was the last time you went to a carnival?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

2012 or 13

WWTLT you watched a reality tv show?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't watch them at all. 

When was the last time you stayed up all night long?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Earlier this year, I think.

WWTLT you bought a DVD?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

March, I think.


WWTLT you had to get a new battery in your car?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Gosh, that was two years ago. More than 10 years.

When was the last time you witnessed an awesome storm?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Around this time last year. I gotta post a pic. I didn't take this pic (a co-worker did) but if I did like 5 minutes before, zomg it would have been 5,000 times better.









Not the largest storm, but maybe the scariest. It was bright as day, then that dark cloud hovered over the city to the right. It was beautiful. It was a very heavy storm if I remember correctly!

WWTLT you ate fast food?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last year sometime.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When was the last time you played a card game?


----------



## Key2Hap (Jul 3, 2016)

Toad Licker said:


> When was the last time you played a card game?


About 2 weeks ago. I played Pity Pat and Speed.

WWTLT you tossed your cookies?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's been so long ago that I can't remember. 

When was the last time you used duct tape?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Last month, to pack some things.

When was the last time you watched a very sad/dramatic movie?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Never.


When was the last time you broke a bone?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Many many years ago. I believe I was 8 or something.
I fell from a rock and broke my index finger bone of my left hand.

When was the last time you did something very meaningful to you?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't know.  :stu


WWTLT you read a book?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It would have been some months back, maybe 4 or 5

When was the last time you left your city or town?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Yesterday

When was the last time you listened to a disney song?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Month ago maybe. Was curious what the big deal was about "Let it go"

When was the last time you watered a plant?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Last week

WWTLT you were on google maps?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Yesterday.

When was the last time you bought a Vinyl record?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Never . Although, funny you mention it... I was thinking about buying a record player (it's a 6-1, blue tooth, vinyl, cds, etc.) 

WWTLT you saw a much you really enjoyed, and would consider on your top 5 movies.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watched some of The Shawshank Redemption yesterday. Not sure if it is in my top 5 or not but it is pretty high.

When was the last time you got fast food or carryout?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

A month or so ago.

WWTLT you've touch something with fur?


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

An hour ago.

When was the last time you *wasted someone else's time.* ?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I don't recall.


When was the last time you had diarrhoea?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably 6 months or so ago... :stu


When was the last time you had a mouse in your bed?


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Never.

When was the last time you played a game?


----------



## Bigmo (May 28, 2013)

Today

When was the last time you been to a theme park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can't even remember.

When was the last time you had a good laugh?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Years ago..When was the last time you witnessed a murder?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never


WWTLT you had a good night's sleep?


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't remember

When was the last time you stubbed your toe?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Hmm, I think I did a few weeks ago.

WWTLT you saw someone naked, real life and/or tv


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Only a few days ago for real life and internet

WWTLT you got into trouble with the law(if ever)? This includes things like speeding tickets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So long ago I'm not certain. Maybe before you were even born. 

When was the last time you slept on the floor?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Don't remember exactly. Probably a couple years ago.

When was the last time you shouted at someone angrily?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Two months ago-yelled at another driver.

When was the last time you spent time by the ocean?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Maybe a week ago. 

WWTLT you were on a boat?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

About 10 years ago.


WWTLT you went to Las Vegas?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Never :b

WWTLT you said WWTLT / when was the last time?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

5 days ago.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When was the last time you told someone off?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

couple of hours ago on facebook



When was the last time you did maintenance on your ac?


----------



## jxoxo (Jul 20, 2016)

Two days ago

When was the last time you flew a kite?

Sent from my SM-G530H using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

8 Years ago?

WWTLT you saw the opposite genders private parts?

...awkward


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not very private if I'm looking at them, are they? Just kidding.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When was the last time you gave somebody a gift?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I actually can't remember at all, kinda sad that.

When was the last time you flew on a plane?


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Never. 

When was the last time you felt melancholy?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Today. I feel melancholy for a part of everyday.

When was the last time you snapped on someone and completely told them off?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Last night, made a garlic toast sandwich 

When was the last time you felt embarassed?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A couple days ago. Of course, I won't say what about. :b

When was the last time you laughed at a YouTube video?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yesterday, well a little chuckle at least. Watched some live performance by Ayumi Hamasaki, and she thanked her (japanese) audience with a "Thank you" in English. Sounded more like "Shank you".

When was the last time you ate bacon?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Maybe a week ago, had a turkey, bacon, club sandwich from Tim Hortons around then.

When was the last time you kissed a gal(or guy)?


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Never.

When was the last time you ate a butter soaked crumpet?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I dunno...probably never.

When was the last time you felt angry?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

a few weeks maybe

when was the last time you were tickled?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, wow. Years ago... LOL


WWTLT you had an Egg McMuffin?


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

Never eaten it.

WWTLT you had any whiskey?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

~3 years ago.

WWTLT you rode a bicycle?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

About 6 years ago. (Which is a shame because I have a nice hybrid bike collecting dust) :sigh


When was the last time you moved to another house/apartment?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

A few years ago, just after finishing university

When was the last time you threw up?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

A good 15+ years ago

When was the last time you brought new clothes?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

July of last year, lmao.

When was the last time you lit a candle?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

A couple of months ago, when I needed a steady flame to light... something 

When was the last time you found a spider in a shoe/piece of clothing?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Maybe a few months back?

WWTLT you ate at a restaurant?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago

WWTLT you felt defeated?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

All the time.

WWTLT you picked your nose?


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Friday (about 4 days ago) - Come Together

When was the last time you played miniature golf?


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

lmao - thought I was answering the question 'WWTLT you listened to the Beatles'


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

When I was a kid. Maybe 8 or 9.

When was the last time you took a day off from work?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Today.

When was the last time you illegally downloaded something from the Internet, arrr?


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

If streaming counts, I found a stream for the last episode of GoT season 6 and watched it some months ago.

When was the last time you swung on a swing set?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't even remember. When I was a teenager, maybe.

When was the last time something/someone scared you?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yesterday, coworker came in the shop and the buzzer didn't go off so when I saw him I jumped, lol

When was the last time you saw an old high school friend?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Years ago.

When was the last time you had pizza with pineapple on it?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Maybe a few months ago; that's my favorite 

When was the last time a movie/show/story made you cry?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't remember.


WWTLT you paid for something with cash?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yesterday I used cash to buy dinner for myself & my parents.

When was the last time you washed your car?


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Don't have one, I wouldn't trust myself at the wheel.

When was the last time you forgot to lock the door after you left home?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

NEVER!!! Too paranoid not to check. 

When was the last time you had potato chips?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't remember. Had some corn chips not that long ago tho.

When was the last time you drank coffee? :cup


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Never had coffee in my entire life.

When was the last time you talked to someone on the phone?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

About 16 hours ago.



Atheism said:


> Never had coffee in my entire life.


DAMN! :O

When was the last time you had tea?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

About 2 years ago. 

When was the last time you watched your favorite movie?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm not sure as I don't really have a favourite but for the first one that came to mind I'd say maybe 2 years go

When was the last time you went swimming?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

~6 years ago. I'm not a fish.

When was the last time you bought something from ebay?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can't remember, lotsa years ago I'm sure. 

When was the last time you played hopscotch?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

When I was 5 or 6!

WWTLTY went to the movies?


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind (May 26, 2014)

I am a pool snob and will only go swimming in the ocean. And since I am living in Victoria Australia, I will only swim when the weather warms up enough to warm up the beaches. 
So last time I went swimming was at the start of this year, during the summer.


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Atheism said:


> WWTLTY went to the movies?


November.

Last time you went to a carnival?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Never, sadly.

When was the last time you went on a picnic ?.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I really can't remember. Many years ago though.

When was the last time you were cuddled ?.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Last Saturday.

WWTLTY went to therapy?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Last Thursday.

When was the last time rode a bike ?.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Last year. 10/04/2015 to be exact.

When was the last time your parent tuck you in?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Decades ago.

When was the last time you ate in a restaurant ?.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

A few days ago.

WWTLTY slept on the couch?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Eight years ago.

When was the last time you cried?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

A few weeks ago.

When was the last time you were kissed ?.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I am honestly shocked to say..... too long ago to remember.

WWTLTY watched a cartoon?

Edit: LOL OMG I thought I was answering the question wwtlty cried. ahahahaha oops.

The last time I was kissed, uh, last Saturday. xD


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Last week, It was a re-run of Family Guy and American Dad (if they count?).

When was the last time you played an instrument ?.

Edit: Not to worry, I've grown to accept not being seen.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Aww it was an accident soz </3

6th grade, last year I played the saxophone.

WWTLTY watched a tutorial video?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

About four years ago. It was to find out how to play the mouth organ/harmonica. But still haven't tried, as I am too embarrassed in case the neighbours hear. It's still in its box.

When was the last time you laughed ?.

Don't worry, I was kidding.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Today! 

WWTLTY went to the dentist?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Over a year ago.

When was the last time you consumed alcohol ?.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Last night

WWTLTY made a purchase of $100+? (idk what that is in any other currancy lol)


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

I can't remember. Maybe about two years ago.

When was the last time you rang someone?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

About 4 days ago.

When was the last time you danced in a public place (Pub, club, a class/lesson etc) ?.


----------



## SvanThor (Sep 18, 2016)

Trooper said:


> About 4 days ago.
> 
> When was the last time you danced in a public place (Pub, club, a class/lesson etc) ?.


I don't dance.

When was the last time someone got extremely angry with you?


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

I have never been a fan of "nightlife". The constant smell of boos have always nauseated me to my core, I have never consider the act of grinding up on another's crotch... actual dancing and I dislike being around drunks who engage in reckless behaviour at clubs. It's a total turn off and I feel awkward and out of place in such environments. Parties don't appeal to me either. Egh, I'm going off on a slight tangent here. Basically, I don't dance in public. Okay, I have moved side to side at the grocery store once while having my earbuds in. Ha.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

When was the last time you at strawberry yogurt. ?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry ZombieIcecream, SvanThor managed to post just before you. 

About a month ago, and was a supposed member of the family.

When was the last time you had a shower ?.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

can't remember 

when was the last time you went to see a movie?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

More than 6 months ago I think. I used to go to movies regularly with my friend, but he got married a year ago and ever since we haven't been together much 

When was the last time you did something dangerous?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

A few months ago. I over-reached while up a thirty foot ladder during a windy day to drill a hole in the wall, while at work.

When was the last time you were involved in an accident, that was your fault ?.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I left my bottle of linseed oil on the kitchen table for oil painting. Somebody else spilled it. But I left the bottle there to begin with. My bad. 

The entire room smells like linseed oil.

WWTLTY went to the DMV?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I had to look it up, as I have never heard of it before :?. I guess it has something to do with vehicle licensing, much like the DVLA here in the UK ?.
If so, then *never*, as I don't drive.

When was the last time you embarrassed yourself ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Years ago. Can't even remember when. 

When was the last time you made a thread on SAS?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

About two weeks ago, I think...

When was the last time stayed away from the internet for more than a week ?.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh my god, probably during the days before we had internet in my house. When I was 10. I left my laptop charger at my job far away once, and I wasn't going back for a week. I couldn't even wait a week to not have internet. I drove back the next day. ._.

WWTLTY welcomed a new pet into your home?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Too long to remember but I know it was gerbils....


WWTLTY spent time you stayed with relatives for more than one day?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Dreamy1111 said:


> Too long to remember but I know it was gerbils....
> 
> WWTLTY spent time you stayed with relatives for more than one day?


Well I live with my mom, so, always xD.
WWTLTY ate vegetables?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Earlier today.

WWTLTY touched something furry?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Karsten said:


> Earlier today.
> 
> WWTLTY touched something furry?


Good for you man! 
Hold on 1 second... OK, I just squeezed my basset hound, so just now


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

OH, almost forgot!
Hmmmm...WWTLTY read a book for fun?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Last month, Mystic River by Dennis Lehane

When was the last time you ate something that tasted horrible?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> Last month, Mystic River by Dennis Lehane
> 
> When was the last time you ate something that tasted horrible?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Gosh, I think that would have to be like over a year ago and that was when I ate a whole ghost pepper.
Was the book good btw? What was it about? 
WWTLTY did something crazy? And describe it! XD


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

naes said:


> Was the book good btw? What was it about?


It was good. It was a mystery thriller about a murder. I picked it up because I had read The Shutter Island from Dennis Lehane before, and man did I love that book.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> It was good. It was a mystery thriller about a murder. I picked it up because I had read The Shutter Island from Dennis Lehane before, and man did I love that book.


That's awesome man. I'm guessing you read a lot?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

naes said:


> That's awesome man. I'm guessing you read a lot?


For past couple of years I've read like 20 books each year. Don't know if that counts as a lot :nerd:

Ps: We're breaking the WWTLT chain


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> For past couple of years I've read like 20 books each year. Don't know if that counts as a lot :nerd:
> 
> Ps: We're breaking the WWTLT chain


No we aren't, I posted a WWTLTY question after responding to you. It's just no one has answered it yet xD


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

A long, long time ago. I was in my teens, and was coming home (with a friend), we were both drunk from being out than night. We were walking past this local pub (which was closed) that had this huge (about 10-12 ft tall) sign fixed to the outside wall of the pub, and I got this sudden urge to give it a tug from the bottom of the sign, and the whole thing came crashing off the wall. Oh dear!. We ran like mad...

When was the last time you watched something that made you cry ?.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Trooper said:


> A long, long time ago. I was in my teens, and was coming home (with a friend), we were both drunk from being out than night. We were walking past this local pub (which was closed) that had this huge (about 10-12 ft tall) sign fixed to the outside wall of the pub, and I got this sudden urge to give it a tug from the bottom of the sign, and the whole thing came crashing off the wall. Oh dear!. We ran like mad...
> 
> When was the last time you watched something that made you cry ?.


O_O! Man that is pretty crazy lol. Whenever I'm drunk I tend to do stupid stuff too though, that's why I avoid it xD. Plus it's just really unhealthy. I'm not really a cryer, but the last time I watched something that made me cry was probably around 2 years ago when I was really depressed and I watched this war story about these Navy Seals over in the Middle East and their mission went wrong and a lot of them died. It was based on a true story and I was super depressed which is what I think triggered me to cry. I honestly barely ever cry, so I was really surprised.

Someone else do a WWTLTY now, I've done too many at this point xD.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

*Engages choke and turns on ignition to kick-start this thread*

When was the last time you swam in the sea ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

20+ years ago at least.

When was the last time you went to a concert?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

7 years ago.

When was the last time you sat at a bonfire?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh, it was a long time ago. I think it was when I went to Holland. I remember it being on a beach, and there were loads of people there (~two hundred), a huge bonfire and loads of barbecues. Oh, the good times...

When was the last time you poked your tongue out at someone in a playful manner ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So long ago I can't even remember when.

When was the last time you got your hair cut?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

About a month ago. I did it myself, with a little help.

When was the last time you cuddled an animal ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

This morning. I miss my babes already  

When was the last time you moisturized your skin?


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

I can't remember. Long time ago. I usually don't put stuff on my skin. 


When was the last time you went to the beach?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

A long time ago.

When was the last time you actually felt comfortable being out of your comfort-zone ?.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't think ever. All I can think of is sometimes when I'm really exhausted or excited about something I don't focus on the anxiety as much

When is the last time you ate something healthy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Earlier today

When was the last time you read a long book?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am still reading it! The Adventures of Don Quixote
I have to take a break every so often and read other books.....it's from 1605!

WWtLT you crossed an intersection?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

A month or so ago, but I wasn't the driver, sadly.

When was the last time you spooned ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Sunday night. 

When was the last time you took a bath?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Quite a while ago. Shower, this morning.

When was the last time you held someone's hand ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So long ago I can't remember. 

When was the last time you got a paper cut?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Today. My work is so dangerous. 

When was the last time you bought a gift?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

A long time ago...

When was the last time you felt wanted ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can't even remember.

When was the last time you bought a magazine?


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Not for several years, I rarely buy magazines.

When was the last time you watched a sunset?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can't remember. Need to get out more often. 

When was the last time you baked cookies?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

A few months ago.

When was the last time you went to the dentist?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

About four years ago.




when was the last time you went traveling out of town?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can't remember, years and years ago. 

When was the last time you bought a music album?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

When music tapes existed...

When was the last time someone told you that they loved you ?.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Today

When was the last time you felt sad?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

A few days ago.

When was the last time you shared a bed with someone ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A long time ago... in a galaxy far far away! 

When was the last time you did a workout?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Last Wednesday when I was at work. My job is a very physical one most of the time.

When was the last time you told someone a joke IRL ?.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

A few weeks ago. 

When was the last time you attended a sporting event?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A good 20 years or more. 

When was the last time you vacuumed your house?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

This morning. my bedroom.



when was the last time you bought a christmas tree?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

About 10 years ago.

When was the last time you picked your nose ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Right now.

When was the last time you clapped?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol, need some salt on that ?. :b

A long time ago. Not seen anything worth clapping for...

When was the last time you whistled ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Just now. 

When was the last time you sang?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

About an hour ago, and definitely wasn't a pleasant experience for anyone in earshot.

When was the last time someone sang to you ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Never.

When was the last time you went grocery shopping?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

It's done on-line and delivered. So many months ago.

When was the last time you acted silly or immature ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Every damn day.

When was the last time you got your hair cut?


----------



## soulstorm (Jan 5, 2012)

First week in October.

When was the last time you went out on a date?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I don't even know. My guy didn't do dates.

When was the last time you ate a vegetable?


----------



## soulstorm (Jan 5, 2012)

Tonight for supper.

When was the last time you flossed your teeth?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Not sure, when chicken or something was stuck and I don't lie to the dentist about it lol. 

When was the last time you shaved?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Two days ago.

When was the last time something made you jump ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Last night. Saw a nasty house centipede in the garage. I am terrified of any kind of pede. 

When was the last time you watched a comedy?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

A few days ago.

When was the last time you went ice skating ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

6th grade.

When was the last time you killed a bug?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Months ago.

When was the last time you shaved your armpits ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Last night.

When was the last time you pet a cat?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

A few years ago.

When was the last time you went to a club ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

The summer before the last one.

When was the last time you drew a picture?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Quite a while ago, and it was my best attempt and a stick person.

When was the last time played a trick on someone ?.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

It's been a while.... I miss being playful... been too serious lately 

When was the last time you binge watched a certain TV show?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Last week, I watched Beck on catchup. Six in a row, all an hour long.

When was the last time you poked your tongue out at someone ?.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Years ago... :b


WWTLT you had a sucker (i.e. lollipop) ?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

The other day 

When was the last time you head booped a cat?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

When we last had a cat, which was years ago.

When was the last time decorated your house/apartment/room/mansion/condo/shed/beach hut (delete as applicable) ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never, I've only been here two months. 

When was the last time you went to a pet store?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol, Yesterday...

When was the last time you got drunk ?.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

never.





when was the last time you went shopping for black friday?>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't remember if I ever have. 

When was the last time you downloaded something online?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

A few days ago, and yes it was a legal download.

When was the last time you went on holiday ?.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Holiday is vacation right? If so, I did a couple days on the beach in South Florida during Christmas '12. I do holiday for a day all the time though lol, day trips aren't bad.

When was the last time you did or tried something new?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

A few days ago.

When was the last time you initiated a conversation with a stranger ?.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Two months ago.

When was the last time you took a bath?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Months ago, but showered this morning.

When was the last time someone was kind to you ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A couple years ago. 

When was the last time you bumped a really old thread?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Never.

When was the last time you played a board game ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So long ago I can't even remember when. 

When was the last time you rode on an escalator?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Probably a month ago.

When was the last time you ate an ice cream cone?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago, at 3am in the morning.

When was the last time you logged in to facebook ?.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

A few minutes ago.

When was the last time you wrote a letter?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

too long ago




when was the last time you bought a new car?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

A few years ago.

When was the last time you sang "Happy Birthday"?


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Week ago at my brothers birthday.

When was the last time you went to the gym?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

October 9th (for birthday singing) 
Not sure about gym. Too long. 

When was the last time you made a wish?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

The question strikes me as sad for some reason. I can't remember the last wish I had. I think, as you get older, you start to realize how useless a wish is.

When was the last time you drank out of a fancy glass?


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

When my step-mother turned 50.

When was the last time you ate rye bread?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Maybe last week? There's always rye bread in the house.

When was the last time you ate fast food?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Last week.

When was the last time you made a sand castle?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

So long ago. As a guess, when sand was actually invented might be nearer the time.

When was the last time you blew up a balloon ?.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Lol! Stop.

Around two or three years ago.

When was the last time you shaved?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

5 days ago.

When was the last time you rode a bike ?.


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Around two years ago.

When was the last time you danced?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

On my own, this Saturday just gone. In public, or with others around, too far back to remember.

When was the last time you participated in a group activity ?.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Back in September while visiting some old friends out of town. 

When was the last time you went hiking or for an extended walk?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Quite a number of years ago.

When was the last time you ate something you did not like ?.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't remember.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When was the last time you went for a walk?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

A little over an hour ago. Went to for a little jog/walk. 

When was the last time you talked on the phone?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Almost a year ago.

When was the last time you smiled at someone?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yesterday at work, cute gal came in...

When was the last time you ate an apple?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Month ago

The last time you went to the beach?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

About ten years ago.

When was the last time slept away from home ?.


----------



## Axy (Nov 25, 2016)

Trooper said:


> About ten years ago.
> 
> When was the last time slept away from home ?.


About 3 weeks ago while I was house-sitting.

When was the last time you gave someone a compliment?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never

The last time you spoke in front of a crowd?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Back in grade school. 

When was he last time you went fishing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never..

The last time you fainted?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never

When was the last time you ate jelly?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Maybe two weeks ago, strawberry

When was the last time it snowed where you are?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Years ago

The last time you argued with somebody online?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can't remember.

When was the last time you used scissors?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Earlier at work, cutting tags

When was the last time you smoked a cigarette?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never

The last time you injured yourself?


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

Probably like 5 months ago I stubbed my toe really bad and it got all purple, I think it might have broke but oh well.

When was the last time you went on a hike?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long time ago

The last time you went to the hospital?


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

the day i was born 

When was the last time you went fishing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never..

The last time you went for a jog?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Does running for the bus count? Lol

When was the last time you went skating?


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow, ages ago. I think around grade 5~6. You would think living in Canada I would skate more. :lol

When was the last time you went to the museum?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Years ago

The last time you fell in public ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So long ago that I can't remember. 

When was the last time you climbed over a fence?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Back in middle school

The last time you had a panic attack?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

If by panic attack you mean racing heart, shaky hands and voice, etc then a few days back.

When was the last time you were out in -30•C(with or without windchill)weather?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never 

The last time you got sick?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

2007

When was the last time you watched a video on YouTube?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Couple of hours ago

The last time you were at the hospital?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

October, just a doctor visit. 

When was the last time you slept with a teddy bear?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago

The last time it was foggy in your area?


----------



## C h e r i e (Nov 28, 2016)

Today

The last time you threw a snowball?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Too long ago, can't even remember.

When was the last time you ate a birthday cake?


----------



## udit thakur (Feb 21, 2016)

30th may 2016
when was the last time you gave a public speech


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago

The last time you attended a funeral?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've never been to one.

Where was the last time you cooked your own meal?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yesterday 

The last time you went to the movie theater?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

You know, I think it's been a couple years now. You can download everything now relatively quick or pay to stream it and with a solid home surround stereo you get a quality experience without going broke on tickets and snacks. That said, you don't get that crowd reaction so if that's why you're going then it's not the same.

When was the last time you had a glass of red wine?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never. Not a big fan of wine. 

When was the last time you didn't use your phone for the entire day?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yesterday

The last time you went to the ER?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Best guess would be the 90's. 

When was the last time you wrote a letter (not email)?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

2000



When was the last time you got drunk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never

The last time you witnessed a robbery?


----------



## biby (Dec 22, 2016)

Never
The last time you watched a football match


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago

The last time you got fired from a job?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

'86 I think. 

When was the last time you listened to the same song at least twice in a row?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Yesterday, I think... and it was David Bowie's Life on Mars

When was the last time you made yourself laugh?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never 

The last time you were arrested?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never

When is the last time you grew a plant from a seed?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Two years ago. It actually worked and I got flowers. The problem was the plant was to be 30 inches high and I couldn't do that with an indoor plant.

WWtLT you talked to someone in person?


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

Yesterday night, guests came over. As usual, I bored them to death. 

When was the last time you went to a concert?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never

The last time you felt really cold?


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

About a week ago.

When was the last time you rode a bike?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A year ago

The last time you went for a walk passed midnight?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can't remember, lotta years ago. 

When was the last time you dropped your phone?


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Yesterday.



When was the last time you did something silly in public?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never..

The last time you were scammed?


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

I've had people lie to me about their personal intentions, but I've never been "scammed" in the way most people seem to mean...



When was the last time you tried to think or say something positive about yourself?


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Yesterday I tried to forgive myself for horribly procrastinating my study.

When was the last time you saw what you thought to be a wild boar coming toward you but, upon closer inspection, found it to be a capybara?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last time I went skiing?!? 

When was the last time you swung on a swing set?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Years ago

The last time you purchased something expensive ?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

a year ago... new wood floors

when was the last time you were in a boat?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

several years ago

When was the last time you went to a casino?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never

The last time you enrolled in a class?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Too long ago to remember.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When was the last time you took something in for repairs?


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Toad Licker said:


> When was the last time you took something in for repairs?


i've never taken something in for repairs.

When was the last time you stayed up all night?


----------



## BeautyStale (Dec 30, 2016)

Just last night, browsing the web and doing some extra cleaning.

When was the last time you woke up in the morning with a sense of purpose?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't know that I ever have. 

When was the last time you slept in past your alarm?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's been awhile

The last time you lost something important?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

couple of years ago

when was the last time you got all dressed up in your nicest clothes?


----------



## thatbradleygirl (Feb 13, 2016)

Last tuesday! Went to celebrate a birthday. I didn't do the best I could, though 

When was the last time you took your time to be grateful for the great little things in your life?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't recall

The last time you attended a funeral?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When was the last time you checked your e-mail?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

When Jeff sent me a Jeff.

When was the last time you read the word "Jeff?"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never

The last time you were In physical pain?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A couple days ago.

When was the last time you felt at ease in public?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess I've come to an equilibrium. I am not uncomfortable but don't completely ever feel like myself.

When's the last time you rode a bicycle?


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

This past October.

When was the last time you got into an argument with someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A month ago

The last time you accidentally fell?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A couple of years ago, but I had a good excuse... :drunk

When was the last time you ate birthday cake?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2 weeks ago

The last time u called a business to complain?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never

When was the last time you vacuumed your bedroom?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never,have hardwood floors

The last time u embarrassed yourself?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

8 and a half hours ago. Actually, no. I embarrassed myself again after that so, 4 and a half hours ago.

The last time you slept with a nightlight on.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never 

The last time u lost ur wallet?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never

When was the last time you went on a long car ride?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Years ago to another state

The last time ur home was flooded?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When was the last time you found a new band you really liked?


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

A couple of weeks ago.
When was the last you went outside?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

About an hour ago.

When was the last time you trimmed your nails?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not that long ago

The last time u had a really bad cold?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Currently getting over one.

When was the last time you went to the grocery store?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last week

The last time u got into an argument with someone?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So long ago I can't even remember. 

When was the last time you had a good laugh?


----------



## Rick72 (Sep 16, 2016)

yesterday was watching a comedy.

When was the last time you went bowling?


----------



## Natalie7674 (Jan 30, 2017)

5 years ago

When was the last time you ate hummus?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never

The last time u went to Best Buy?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Oh Geez, I think about about October 2015 I bought my gold glitter iPhone case.

When was the last time you smoked?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Never.

When was the last time you overslept?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So long ago I can't remember.

When was the last time you went to a concert?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never been to one

The last time u enrolled in a class?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can't remember. 

When was the last time you went on a picnic?


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Last august, my mom's birthday.

When was the last time you pooped?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus

When was the last time you petted an animal?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A while ago

The last time u accidentally broke something?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A few days ago.

When was the last time you went on vacation?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Years ago

The last time u made a snowangel?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Years ago also.

When was the last time you were awake for 24+ hours?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Couple of weeks ago

The last time u accidentally fell in public?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can't remember.

When was the last time you made a paper airplane?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never..

The last time u traveled to another country?


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

7 years ago. 

When was the last time you got very ill?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Years ago

The last time u got into a fist fight?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Never.

When was the last time you went on a roller coaster?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So long ago I can't even remember.

When was the last time you stubbed your toe?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago

The last time u cut ur nails?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

a few days ago

When was the last time you had pizza?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago

The last time u felt extremely itchy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can't remember.

When was the last time you bought a magazine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never

The last time u spilled something on urself?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I can't remember but there's a quarter of a mug of tea on the kitchen floor atm lol, that will annoy me in the morning, just not now ha.

When was the last time you read a book?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Almost 6 yrs ago..

The last time u stepped on a Lego piece?


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

I think I was 10.

The last time you cried?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Can't remember . I'm not really a cryer . 

When was the last time you drove really fast like 160 k + ( 100 mph + )


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never

The last time u used a #2 pencil?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Today lol 

The last time you had a cookie?


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Few months ago.

When was the last time you saw your mum?


----------



## Leonardo Mattei (Feb 12, 2017)

Two days ago.
When was the last time you had sex?


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Last week.

When was the last time you really felt happy?


----------



## Leonardo Mattei (Feb 12, 2017)

Never.
When was the last time you wished you were never born?


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

I kinda wish that all the time.

When was the last time you felt bored?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A minute ago

The last time u fell in a pool?


----------



## HobbitInHell (Feb 21, 2017)

Never

The last time you enjoyed ur own company?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Couple of days ago

The last time u skipped breakfast?


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Today

When was the last time you went on vacation.


----------



## Leonardo Mattei (Feb 12, 2017)

I never have breakfast.
When was the last time you didn't feel alone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last year

The last time ur area had foggy weather?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

About two months ago.

When was the last time you picked your nose ?.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevur

The last time u bumped up an old thread


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yesterday

When was the last time you visited a member of family ?.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Memorial Day Weekend.


WWTLT you fell down and cracked your head open?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Never

When was the last time it snowed in your area ?.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Last month 

WWTLT you fell asleep in public?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevur

The last time u lied


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

I honestly can't remember. Although I have lied before, honest!.

When was the last time you sunbathed ?.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Too long ago to remember the exact date

When was the last time you defragmented your hard drive?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never 

The last time u accidentally fell


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't remember.


WWTLT you snorted cocaine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yesterday 

The last time u rode on a motorcycle?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Some weeks ago

The last time you reinstalled your OS?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Years ago

The last time u rushed out of the house


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A few weeks ago when I overslept and was late for work.


WWTLT you overslept and were late for work/school?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Years ago 

The last time u went grocery shopping


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A week ago. (I'm going grocery shopping later tonight)


WWTLT your car broke down?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never cuz I've never had one

The last time ur foot fell asleep


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't remember. It happens occasionally.


WWTLT you went to Burger King?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago 

The last time u caught a cold


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Last February


WWTLT you went to the library?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last week 

The last time u visited another country


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Must have been about 1989 -- Canada/Niagara Falls.

When was the last time you shopped at a dollar store?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's been years 

The last time u lost or gained weight


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Very recent (lost about 5 lbs)


WWTLT you were anxious?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last week

The last time u threw up


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Months ago.

The last time you fed your cat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hours ago 

The last time u received a paycheck


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Last month

When was the last time you went a day without going on the internet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Couple of years ago

The last time u went to the beach


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went on a small boardwalk along a beach on Sunday.

When was the last time you bought food?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Weeks ago, kinda want a sandwich right now

The last time u had a panic attack


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Several months ago

When's the last time you ate out with some people?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Years ago 

The last time u had fast food


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yesterday at Arbiey's. Otherwise have really reduced eating fast food. Have been avoiding buying it on my own for budget reasons. Only got it yesterday because my dad bought when I visited him.

When was the ;last time you did any kind of yard work?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Few weeks ago, had to clean the yard 

The last time u slept in a tent


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

8+ years ago

When was the last time you went on a walk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Few days ago 

The last time u visited another country


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

3+ years ago for Canada. I was at the border a couple weeks ago.

When was the last time you fell?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't recall 

The last time u felt nauseous


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Earlier today

When was the last time you went to a doctor?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Years ago, it's time I go again 

The last time u went grocery shopping


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A few weeks ago

The last time you went to a burial?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Years ago 
The last time u fought ur own shadow


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably when I was a little kid. :stu


WWTLT you urinated outdoors?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long time ago

The last time u slept in ur car overnight


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never.


WWTLT you hit an animal on the road?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never 

The last time u felt weak


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Every day. LOL


Last time you farted?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nah I never sin 

The last time u saw a ladybug


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Last summer, I guess. :stu


Last time you dreamed about food?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't recall..but does daydreaming count?

The last time u went to the gym


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ummm....


Last time you vomited?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

15 yrs ago

The last time u had oreo cookies


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I have no idea. Probably within the past 2 years.

Last time your home had a power outage?


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

I cannot remember. Maybe a couple years?

When was the last time you cried?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No

The last time u kicked somebody


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Last week. My girlfriend tried to sneak up on me while I was sleeping. Fortunately, I didn't kick too hard. 

When was the last time you ate food cooked in a microwave?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The beginning of the year, before it broke 

The last time u recorded something


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Month ago

When is the last time you stubbed a toe?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long time ago

The last time u filed a police report


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

never

when was the last time you kissed someone on the forehead?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not on the forehead but cheek a couple of yrs ago

The last time u saw a bird


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't remember..but probably yesterday

the last time you had a crush on a celebrity?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevarrr xD

The last time u complained about customer service


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

idk...never

the last time you tried to become invisible?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A few seconds ago 

The last time u puked


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

5 years ago maybe

the last time you danced with another person


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

When I was younger

The last time u tickled someone


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Probably never

The last time you climbed a tree?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago 

The last time u slapped someone


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not sure

When is the last time you ate dragon meat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never 

The last time u saw a crocodile


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Outside of a zoo or on tv, never. Not even sure I've seen one at a zoo

When is the last time you went to a zoo?


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I was about 6 years old. I don't like zoos. 
When was the last time you talked to a dog (or any other animal)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sometime ago 

The last time u skateboarded


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

As a kid or a teen. Not sure I'd even consider it skateboarding

When was the last time you summoned a demon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yesterday 

The last time u partied


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Never

When was the last time you tried to eat something and hated it?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm not sure

The last time you made someone laugh?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago, was some sort of candy 

The last time u Skyped with someone


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never.


WWTLT you went to bed before sunset?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago

The last time u fired a gun


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never

The last time you sunbathed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't remember 

The last time u had mold in your house


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

2013, I think.


WWTLT you took a big dump?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

None ya beeswax

The last time u fainted


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Years ago...


WWTLT you took LSD?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never 

The last time u Facetimed with someone


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never


WWTLT you were hit in the head with a metal pipe?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

The last time u witnessed a fight


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

When I was a kid.

WWTLT you smoked a joint?


----------



## inept artist (Sep 9, 2014)

Never

WWTLT you tipped someone for doing something for you when a tip is not typically given? example... you go to an autoparts store and the counter person helps you with an issue with your car, like change a lightbulb or add oil.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Its Been Awhile 

The last time u used a fire extinguisher


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never


Last time you paid for something with a check?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never 

The last time u saw a doctor


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

December 2015


TLT you had a cramp?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk

The last time u napped


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A long time ago

The last time you had your pet professionally groomed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last Week

The last time u had an orange


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Time immemorial

The last time you bathed in the rain?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long time ago

The last time u slipped and fell


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A long time ago

The last time you saw a wendigo?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never 

The last time u witnessed a robbery


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never


WWTLT you purchased a Playboy on eBay?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never

The last time you upgraded your OS to a major release?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yrs ago when I had an ipod

The last time you had an electrocardiogram done


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Years ago


WWTLT you purchased a screwdriver?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

The last time u watched an episode of SpongeBob


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never


WWTLT you went an entire day without the internet?


----------



## Charmed2Too (Sep 24, 2017)

Last Tuesday. I was so sick with sinusitis, I couldn't look at anything without feeling like I was going to throw up.

WWTLT you cleaned the trunk of your car?



Cletis said:


> WWTLT you purchased a screwdriver?


I actually need one right now to take a fan apart and clean it. Can't find any tools here. Might have to go buy one. Good thing there's Dollar Tree.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never because I don't own a car 

The last time you listened to a song that annoyed you


----------



## Charmed2Too (Sep 24, 2017)

At the beginning of this month. I sat through a concert I wasn't enjoying, on a dvd, with my brother. He had even said if I didn't like it, we could put on something else, but he was so into it, I didn't want to make him change it. You know how it is when someone loves something and they're really hoping you'll love it, too? So I sat there squirming and fidgeting, instead. I could feel myself getting more burned out by the minute. I ruined my own good time by not speaking up. 

WWTLT you obeyed the 5 second rule? (Dropped something on the floor, blew on it, ate it anyway)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

5 seconds ago teehee

The last time u accidentally cut yourself


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't remember


WWTLT you farted in an elevator?


----------



## Charmed2Too (Sep 24, 2017)

A couple days ago, because I'm absent minded and probably lack basic common sense.

Last time you blew a bubble with gum?



Amon said:


> 5 seconds ago teehee


Ha, me too! That's how I thought of it. &#128517;


----------



## Charmed2Too (Sep 24, 2017)

Oh, noes! That response ^^^ was supposed to be to "accidentally cut yourself"! Well, now I'm the sbd elevator wrecker, instead 😂😂😂


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never actually 

The last time u got blamed for something


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I dunno, a long time ago I guess

The last time you slept at someone else's house?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

10 yrs ago

The last time you were rushed to the ER


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've never been "rushed" there but I was in the ER in November 2014



WWTLT fell off the roof?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never 

The last time u swam in a lake


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Years ago...

Last time you bit the head off a bat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never 

The last time u almost choked


----------



## ouchiii (Sep 26, 2017)

Yesterday. I was choking on water.

When was the last time you went to the movie theater?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago 

The last time u became possessed


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

This morning.

Last time you fell off a tractor?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never have 

The last time u boiled water


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

A week?

Last time you played bingo?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago 

The last time you played connect 4


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ummm... :um


Last time you defecated outdoors?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never done that actually 

The last time u watched Anime


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never

Last time you saw a bird eat a worm on your lawn?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never 

The last time u saw an eclipse


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

8/21/2017


Last time you kicked a can?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago 

The last time u talked to someone


----------



## ouchiii (Sep 26, 2017)

A few minutes ago.

When was the last time you want to school?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Today 

The last time u were interviewed for a job


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A couple o months ago

The last time you had a foot scrub?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago 

The last time u clipped ur toenails


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A week ago

The last time you were chased by angry animals?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never 

The last time u went to school


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Long ago...

Last time you were stood up?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never 

The last time u used a fidget spinner


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never


Last time you were anxious?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Couple of days ago, had to make a phone call 

The last time u visited relatives


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Memorial Day weekend


Last time you farted?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

As of this moment whilst typing 

The last time you ate chiken?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Weeks ago

The last time u failed at something


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Constantly

The last time you saw your all time favorite movie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's been a long time 

The last time u lost weight


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

It's been awhile. I'm having a hard time keeping it off.


WWTLT you had a bloody nose?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago 

The last time u used a grill


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Never.

Last time you ate chinese food?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago 

The last time u dislocated your shoulder


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never


Last time you saw your neighbor naked?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

The last time u called a repair person


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

A month

Lty went to the movies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago 

The last time u had a deep conversation with someone


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Bout four months ago when I would wander round town catching Pokémon with a guy til 5am. He had often taken LSD or was smoking pot. I was telling him about how people inadvertently influence one another to act in certain ways through reinforcement and a lot of stuff about evolution and morality. It seemed like it was blowing his mind but maybe that wasn't cos of how deep the convo was, cos he also had his mind blown by how a puddle looked in the rain and the puddle wasn't that deep.

When did you last pat someone on the head?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

The last time u violated a contract


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Never

When was the last time you ate food out of a can.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago, Chicken Of The Sea


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

The last time you listened to a Bee Gees song?


----------



## Vladimere (Sep 4, 2015)

Decades ago.

When was the last time you were sick?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never 

The last time u saw a fly


----------



## RickandMorty100years (Oct 6, 2017)

Yesterday

last time you smiled at someone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never 

The last time u worked


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

RickandMorty100years said:


> Yesterday
> 
> last time you smiled at someone


It's been a while... I'm too filled with sadness lately. 
WWTL you cried?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W/e

The last time u played golf


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many moons ago...

Last time you went to a baseball game?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never been to one 

The last time u played chess


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

About 2 years ago!

The last time you flew on an airplane?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Never.

Last time you pet a dog?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

About five months ago

Last time you saw an eagle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago 

The last time u went to a gym


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Couple years ago

Ate sushi?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Maybe a couple weeks ago.

Last time you saw an ocean?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A long time ago

The last time you woke up early i.e. in the morning?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

This mornin

The last time u went on a diet


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never

The last time you sang along to your favorite songs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Been awhile 

The last time u reported a user to the mods


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A long time ago with someone referring to some website or product

The last time you aced an exam


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long time ago heehee

The last time u got a tan


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Don't need one, so never. Last time you played in the snow?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I live in the tropics 

Last time you rebooted your wireless router?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Month ago

The last time u used an Imac


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

4 years ago. Last time you ate Italian food.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Weeks ago 

The last time u offended someone


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't know. Sure I've done it sometime.


WWTLT you hit your head on a low ceiling?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago 

The last time u went to the pet store


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A couple months ago.


WWTLT you went to an adult video store?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never..

The last time u took a dump outdoors


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Last time I went camping. Been awhile.


Last time you went off half-cocked?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Half-cocked, like not fully ready? Most of the time, I dare say.

The last time you celebrated your birthday?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A year ago 

The last time u embarrassed yourself


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yesterday

The last time you saw a bat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never 

The last time u killed a bug


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The other day...


Last time you swore


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yesterday 

The last time u had pineapple pizza


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A long time ago

The last time you finished a book


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Back in high school 

The last time u woke up at 4AM


----------



## boxerfangg1 (Oct 23, 2017)

Last week to get ready for work. When was the last time you've seen someone naked


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk

The last time u closed a store


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never

The last time you watched fireworks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Couple months ago

The last time u were in a relationship


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Haha!

The last time you cut your finger while preparing food


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't seem to recall 

The last time u had a bloody nose


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

yesterday after picking it a bit too vigorously

The last time you felt guilty?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Weeks ago

The last time u were tickled


----------



## mcpon14 (Oct 23, 2017)

Tomorrow. 

The last time you didn't do what you have and haven't done.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

That's, like, all the time!

The last time you saw Bruno Mars?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I guess never. I don't know him and googling his name shows the picture of a stranger.

The last time you ate human.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tomorrow 

The last time u threw up


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I did last spring . 

the last time you got really p.o.'d about something?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Moments ago

The last time you ran away from an obligation?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago 

The last time u bullied someone


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Never bullied anyone.

When was the last time you cycled just for fun?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

The last time u went on top of the roof


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Some days ago

The last time you were _in the zone_


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yesterday playing word games

When was the last time you had a peanut butter and jelly sandwich?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk

The last time u lied


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I am unsure of this

The last time you watched a horror movie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Days ago 

The last time u woke up before 5AM


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Today, but went back to sleep

The last time you had to memorize something for an exam


----------



## Goto (Nov 10, 2017)

4 years ago

The last time you laughed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never 

The last time u discovered gold


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Probably never

The last time you jogged


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last week 

The last time u napped for over an hr


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Some days ago

The last time you had to destroy some evidence


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

The last time u took blood thinners


----------



## AmberLarson (Nov 16, 2017)

Never

The last time you saw a really kind person


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

The last time u begged for mercy


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never

The last time you finished a game


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago

The last time u took public transportation


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

A year ago

Last time you did dishes, by hand?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Days ago

The last time u burped


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Last week.


Last time you traveled?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Been a while

The last time you saw someone taller than you


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Awhile ago

The last time u fell down


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Been a few years

The last time you lost something


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never 

The last time u annoyed someone


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Don't know, maybe I'm annoying people here

The last time you threw up


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long time ago, almost did last week

The last time u went to the movie theater


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

About 4 years ago

The last time you hit your head


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't remember heehee

The last time u baked something


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't remember...

Last time you had a bowel movement?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ugh

The last time u saw a ghost


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Never

The last time you played basketball


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago

The last time u were banned from a forum


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never probably

The last time you hung out with your pips


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

The last time u accidentally left the stove on


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never, I think

The last time you saw something/one and thought, "delicious"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never 

The last time u attended a party


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Cant remember.



LtU accidentally choked on something.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago

The last time u were car sick


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Never


Ltu went on a ferris wheeel?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago

The laat time u threw up


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

3 months.




Ltu ate at buffet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Years ago

The last time u fell down


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Hmmm... I can't remember but I did a half-trip today haha xD

Last time you went for a long walk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last week yo

The last time u barked at a dawg


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not sure. Sometimes howl at my dog to get her howling. I'm sure I've done that within the past week or two.

When was the last time you baked a cake or something similar?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never

The last time you got caught in a major storm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

The last time your pc had a virus


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

It's really slow, so I think it might have one

When was the last time you took a shower


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Last night.

When was the last time you ate lentils?


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

It's been a couple months. Ought to get some more.

When is the last time you wore sandals?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Probably 2003 or so.

When was the last time you got a bruise?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't bruise easily, but I had a random one on my knee last week.

When was the last time you left home?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last week 

The last time u logged onto Twitter


----------



## Lee92 (Dec 10, 2017)

Last week? Week before?

Last time you stayed somewhere that wasn't your home?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Years ago

The last time u fainted


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

never

the last time you drew a picture?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago

The last time u painted


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A painting or a room? Years ago, I guess.


WWTLT you saw a centipede?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

A decade ago or so.

Dyl to play bowling.


----------



## Ksenona (Oct 3, 2017)

No.
Milk?


----------



## Ksenona (Oct 3, 2017)

Oop... Mistake! :O


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The last time u saw a skunk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Several months ago...

WWTLT you showered?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Few days ago

The last time u took a Math class


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Over a decade ago.

The last time you baked

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's been awhile 

The last time u rapped


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably never...


WWTLT you had diarrhea?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

The last time u failed an exam


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Recently

The last time you felt pleased with yourself?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long time ago 

The last time u slipped and hit yer head


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A few years ago...

WWTLT you gave someone a gift?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

The last time u coughed up phlegm


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

About a year ago.

WWTLT you ordered something online?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Back den

The last time u got angry


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Recently

The last time you went out without wearing underwear


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long time ago

The last time u made music


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Ow, nice, last month I guess.

Last time you slept.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Last night.


Last time you felt good?


----------



## cookies4me (Dec 14, 2017)

This past summer when my longtime best friend visited me and we went to Big Sur.

When was the last time you helped someone out?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yesterday 

The last time u cuddled with someone


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Err

The last time you ate something that you're allergic with


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never

The last time u were on a hot air balloon


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never

The last time you had a thousand units of your currency in your wallet


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

In the U.S., in my physical wallet, never.

The last time you rode a city bus.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A few months ago...

Last time you attended a football game in person?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Never

The last time you went scuba diving


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Never

Last time you did something dangerous.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago

The last time u almost drowned


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A long time ago

The last time you felt jealous of someone


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Christmas Day


TLT you were intoxicated?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar 

The last time u used an asthma inhaler


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never


TLT you shot up black tar heroin?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

The last time u popped a balloon


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Fairly recent.


TLT you inhaled paint fumes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago

The last time u were pulled over by a cop


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Years ago.


TLT you farted in a library?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It's been years since I've gone inside a library

The last time you pretended to be confident and full of life


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Everyday 

The last time u shushed a barking dog


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

few months ago

the last time you went to the beach?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago

The last time u went to the mall


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I dont remember. 20 yrs?

Ltu weighed yourself.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Weeks ago 

The last time u were bloated


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Always.
L
T
U
trespassed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Na

The last time u napped on the sofa


----------



## moondaisy (Dec 24, 2017)

Hmm, I think it was last week.

When was the last time you told someone you loved them?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't remember. I don't think I have ever told anyone that.

When was the last time you flew out of state?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Never flown.

Ltu went on a road trip?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

November 2017


TLT you voted?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

May 2016

The last time you wore shorts


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

4-5 months ago

The last time you went camping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago 

The last time u video chatted with someone


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Months ago

The last time you went exploring an abandoned building


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

When I was a kid, probably.


TLT you washed your feet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last week

The last time u cut your hair


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

More than a month ago

The last time you lost something important


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Last week


TLT you screamed at the sky?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

The last time u had an itchy nipple


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't recall...


TLT you ate at Burger King?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

6 months...it was in a wal mart.




Ltu pm'd someone on this forum?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago 

The last time u took the dawg for a walk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

never owned a dog

the last time you went to the movies?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Cant remember.

Ltu went to the hospital?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago

The last time u had a health scare


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A while back

The last time you rolled on the sand at the beach


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long time ago

The last time u heard gunshots


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

When I was a child

The last time you posted a pic of your face online


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar!

The last time u had a paper cut


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't know.


WWTLT you fell down in the mud?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago

The last time u met someone named Cletis?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Why does that name sound familiar?

The last time you bathed in a Japanese style public bath?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

The Last Time u had ur legs waxed


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never


TLT you shaved your pubes?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Couple months ago. I shaved my buttcrack too if you really want the gory details.

TLT you had a nosegasm?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The last time u drank cough medicine


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A long time ago

The last time you video chatted with someone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once, 7 years ago

The last time u napped in a coffin


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nevur

The last time you didn't care


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

That's a 24/7 thing heehee

The last time u punched someone


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Last month, I asked permission

The last time you scowled at your computer for reading/seeing something that annoyed you


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last week 

The last time u hugged a mannequin


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

uh never

The last time you went to class


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uh Nevr

The last time u rode a horse


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Never, unfortunately

When was the last time you decided to talk to a long forgotten friend?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ah nvr

The last time you did a sketch, drawing, painting, illustration, or even just a doodle


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last week, lecture gets boring at times 

The last time u napped in the basement


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Never

when was the last time you went to the mall?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybe about six months ago.

When was the last time you stayed overnight at your place of employment (mine was two weeks ago)?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never

The last time u were involved in a car accident


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Years ago...


Last time you ate pizza?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago

The last time u killed a bug


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybe the latter half of last year. 

When was the last time you watched a Steven Spielberg-directed movie?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't recall...I've seen quite a few.


TLT you drove someone else's car?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never 

The last time u swam in the ocean


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

1996. Can't believe it's been that long.

When was the last time you watched all or part of a "Seinfeld" episode?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Long ago...

TLT you posted on another site besides SAS?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yesterday

The last time u rode in a Helicopter


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never 

The last time you harnessed birds and flew away with them


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yesterday

The last time u ate a toenail


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never


TLT you had a BLT?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't recall

The last time u were on a ship


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Years ago...


TLT you watched a 1980's sitcom?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't remember... a year ago, maybe

the last time you sang a song?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last week

The last time u paid a bill


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not too long ago

The last time you did your pushups?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long agoo

The last time u had dandruff


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Very long ago

The last time you went to a theme park?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ag

The last time u fainted


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nevere

The last time you ate a raw egg?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never


TLT you were sick?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Have been and still am sick.

The last time you had affection.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

The last time u went to a farm


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

When I was a kid


TLT you saw a UFO?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yesterday 

The last time u had cinnamon


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A long time

The last time you eated a banana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Earlier today 

The last time u skateboarded


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Successfully, never. Just f'ing around, probably twenty years ago.

When was the last time you were the only person in a movie theater?


----------



## hyliankitten (Jan 31, 2018)

IcedOver said:


> Successfully, never. Just f'ing around, probably twenty years ago.
> 
> When was the last time you were the only person in a movie theater?


Never! Though that seems really cool. I like being around crowds for some reason so I always go opening weekend lol

When was the last time a song made you cry?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

hyliankitten said:


> Never! Though that seems really cool. I like being around crowds for some reason so I always go opening weekend lol
> 
> When was the last time a song made you cry?


I've been the only person in the theater probably close to 25-30 times.

Last time a song made me physically cry -- Never.

When was the last time you ate at Chipotle?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never been there.


TLT you realized you were going the wrong way on a road?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevur

The last time u had brain fog


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Right now.


TLT you had an ice cream cone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago

The last time u witnessed a pedestrian being hit by a car


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't know

The last time you weighed more than you should


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

All my life ;-;

The last time u had a video go viral


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Quite a few years ago; it was a montage of a friends Goth wedding. 

Do you prefer Face Book or Twitter?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Twitter

Tnp is a meanie


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No

TLT you posted in the wrong thread?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never

The last time u were involved in a fist fight


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Approx 15 yrs ago

WWTLT you ate in a restaurant?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Does fast food count? Last time I ate in a traditional "sit down" restaurant was the day after Thanksgiving.


TLT you stepped in some dog doo?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago

The last time u sunbathed


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably as a kid...don't remember. :stu


TLT you ate fish?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nwvar

The last time u rock climbed


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Long time ago


TLT you ran a red light?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I've never driven, so never.

When was the last time you went to a single-screen movie theater?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do not know

The last time you shaved?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Earlier today 

The last time u napped


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Long time ago

Last time you didn't know what to ask in this thread?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago

The last time u wrote in your diary


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A few days ago

The last time you ate bread


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

It was about 1988 or 1989, to Niagara Falls (only time out of the country).

When was the last time you spotted a mouse in your home?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A few years ago.


WWTLT you had a dead bird on your porch?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Years ago

The last time u felt alone


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Now

The last time you hiked


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Last summer

the last time you cleaned your room?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Couple of days ago

The last time u felt nervous


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Minutes ago

The last time you went to a seminar


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Last week

WWTLT you disagreed/questioned someone irl?


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Hm probably today lol 

The last time you got angry at someone?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yesterday. I was watching a video and this well known scientist was acting like an *******. So arrogant and rude.

The last time you sharpened a pencil?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Prob yesterday lol

WWTLT you had good food?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

If by good you mean delicious it was last night 

Last time you swam?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Weeks ago

The last time you got bitten by a bug


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago

The last time u felt nauseous


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Today

When was the last time you had a nightmare?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevur

The last time u loaned out monies


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Small amounts years ago.


Last time you paid for something in currency or coins?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's been awhile

The last time u had itchy skin


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Earlier

The last time you ate toast


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't know.

Last time you colluded with the Russians?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Later

The last time u napped on a hammock


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A Long tiem ago

The last time you rode a boat?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Many moons ago...


Last time you had Russian food?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

The last time u slipped


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't remember.


TLT you had a salad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago

The last time u went on vacation


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Recently

The last time you got drunk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't recall I know my limit

The last time you found something funny?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yesterday 

The last time ur heart stopped


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nevur

The last time you had ypur CBT session


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had one.


TLT you met a Russian agent?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

The last time u used dial-up


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Years ago.


TLT you ate at Panda Express?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevur

The last time u played the guitar


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A long time ago (to try to learn it)

The last time you rode a moose?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

never

when was the last time you went to the movies?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago

The last time u had a leg cramp


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I dunno

The last time you checked the time


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Just now...


TLT you were late for an appointment of some kind?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Been awhile

The last time u squeezed lemon onto a wound


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Never

TLT you read the newspaper?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Uhhh, months ago

The last time you jumped onto water from a cliff?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nebber


TLT you stubbed your toe?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago

The last time u called for the Police


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nevere

The last time you completed a book?


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

3 months ago.

TLT you went for a walk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Earlier

The last time u stepped on a bug


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Might have been last night at the bathroom

The last time you crossed a bridge


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago 

The last time u tickled a birds feet


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never


TLT you took the wrong pills?


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

Never

TLT something went wrong


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

today


TLT you fell


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't remember


You bought something on ebay?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Several years ago

The last time you've gone off the grid for at least 12 hours


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

The last time u had a nose bleed


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't remember, many years ago

the last time you broke something?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago

The last time u made someone upset


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

As in crying? If so approx 5-7 ago 

WWTLT you had a hamburger?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yesterday


WWTLT you dated a beautiful woman?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

never

when was the last time your cat said something funny?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't have a cat


TLT you stumbled in public?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't recall

The last time u were in a car accident


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Years ago...


TLT you had the flu?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago

The last time u were kissed on the cheek


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A long, long time ago

The last time you went fishing


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Long Ago 

WWTLT you had Sushi?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar lulz

The last time u had a migraine


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not too recently

The last time you slept on the couch or another bed besides yours


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Xmas

WWTLT you wore shorts?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago

The last time u went camping


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A long time ago...


TLT you gambled in a casino?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never 

The last time u missed the bus


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A while ago...

TLT you hired a stripper?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nevur

The last time you went inside a strip club?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A couple years ago...


WWTLT you belched in the library?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I do not know

The last time you got drunk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

The last time u used a fly swatter


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Been a while...


TLT you forgot to call someone you promised you would call?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never because I only send text messages

The last time you thought you were going mad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yesterday

The last time u checked your Yahoo mail


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Weeks ago

The last time you cracked a joke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The weekend 

Tlt u borrowed money


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Years ago...


TLP you waved at your neighbor?


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

A few months ago. I don't usually see him

TLT you went to a pet store?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A long time ago

the last time you got reprimanded


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Days ago

The last time u slipped and fell in public


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't recall...


TLT you hit a telephone pole in your car?


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Never.

The last time you insulted someone?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Possibly a long time ago, I dunno

The last time you saw the mayor of your city


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

In person? I guess ten years ago or whenever Tim Murphy was mayor of Pittsburgh. He was jogging. 

When was the last time you rode a bullet train?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never been on one of those. Closest to that I've been on is the BART in San Francisco.


TLT you shopped at Wal-Mart?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Never, I'm from the UK :b

When was the last time you posted in this thread?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A day ago 

The last time u poked a dawgs belly


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't recall.


TLT a dog humped your leg?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Years ago

Tlt u called for an ambulance


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Along time ago

WWTLT you bought yourself something?


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

I bought this nice espresso machine 2 weeks ago. It was worth it.

TLT you hanged out with a friend?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yrs ago

The last time u went fishing


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never I think

The last time you attended a get-together?


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

About a week ago

The last time you made baked goods?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

A couple weeks ago a cake.


The last time you yelled at someone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago

The last time u got pregnant


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

9 months ago
the last time you had a fight?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Long time ago...


TLT you saw a topless woman walking through the mall?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

The last time u yelled ouch


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I yell something else

The last time you swallowed toothpaste


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevur

The last time u were chased by dawgs


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

When I was a little kid


TLT you smelled smoke?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

earlier today I had to burn the end of a shoe string that had become unraveled on my running shoes

the last time you got your butt kicked?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Almost a year ago. Playing Switch games with a friend and he never gave me a chance to win at least once... the damn *******

The last time you shed tears of joy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't seem to recall

The last time someone made fun of u


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Happens all the time.

TLT you ate fish?


----------



## Venus444 (Mar 21, 2018)

Cletis said:


> Happens all the time.
> 
> TLT you ate fish?


bone in Sardines a couple of hours ago.

the last time you clipped your toenails?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A couple o weeks ago

The last time you attended a funeral


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long time ago

The last time u made a pie


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not once, yet

The last time you received an email that's not meant for you


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't remember.


TLT you took a shower?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Minutes ago

The last time you spent an afternoon just listening to music


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Today

TLT u worked as a cashier


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Approx 3yrs ago

Tlt you have been to visit family?


----------



## Jocko22 (Mar 26, 2018)

Not long enough

TLT you remembered what you dreamt at night


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A few days ago

The last time you treated yourself to something nice?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Today. I treated myself to a steak. Yum. 

When was the last time you brushed your teeth?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

This morning

The last time you heard your all-time favorite song


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't have one favorite but I listen to my favorites regularly.


TLT you slipped in the shower?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Can't remember

The last time you took a whiff of something pleasant that took you back to your childhood


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Probably a month ago when I bought sour gummy bears.

When was the last time you went to a great restaurant?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think there are any of those around here, so probably a couple of years now.

when was the last time you lied to get out of doing something?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Month ago

TLT u changed a light bulb


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Years ago

The last time you watched something you wished you hadn't


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Last night.


TLT you broke wind in an elevator?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevurr

TLT u broke something made out of glass


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not too long ago

The last time you gulped in sea water, by accident or on purpose


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Long time ago at the beach in California.

TLT you ate a taco?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

A few weeks ago.

When was the last time you ate healthy?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, not sure what constitutes as 'healthy'; but I assume wholesome meals (salad + lean meat) or whatever? Uh, probably like several days ago or something? 

But uh, when was the last time you read a book?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A few days ago, still somewhere near the middle

The last time you had a BBQ party


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never had one. 

Last time you thought about philosophy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Week ago

TLT you visited Pluto


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Yesterday
The last time you had out of body experience


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never

Last time you washed your car?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, never. 

Last time you tweaked a philosophical theory.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevur

TLT you had to end a friendship with someone


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, never. 

Last time you watched a video on philosophy or about a particular philosophy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's been awhile 

TLT u slept late but had to wake up early


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

This morning

The last time you got so anxious, you felt like throwing up


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago

TLT u heard gunshots


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

Like a month ago when I was driving by this shady neighborhood :serious:

When was the last time you went to an amusement park?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

15 years ago I think

when was the last time you laughed so much you started crying?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

As a guy, I am not allowed to cry unless my dog dies or someone eats the last of the snacks.

when's the last time you fell on your butt?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't say exactly when, I do that more often than I care to admit.


Last time you vomited?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sort of last spring when I had a bug. Maybe when I had too much to drink in college

last time you walked out before the end of the movie at a theater?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevur done that 

TLT u bumped your head


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

3 days ago

the last time you went to the hospital?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sev'ral months ago

The last time you rode a plane?


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Last August, was to Ireland.

When was the last time you were on a ship?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A month ago

The last time you had a deep conversation with someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long time ago

TLT u fell down the stairs


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Never

When was the last time you slept for more than 8 hours?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

A few days ago.


TLT you watched a terrible movie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago

TLT u ran a mile


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

High School


TLT you were arrested?


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

Nah

U watched a silent film?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never! 

Last time you solved a math problem?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sunday around noonish 

The last time you ate bread


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Idk. Lake a day ago or something. 

Last time you had dumplings.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Can't remember

The last time you read/listened/watched the news


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

A couple hours ago.


The last time you started a revolution?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

This past weekend -- I made a revolution in my swiveling office chair when nobody was in the office.

When was the last time you applied for a new job?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Don't remember. 

Last time you read a textbook.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Back in college.


TLT you were late for work/school?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Idk; probably like a few days ago. 

Last time you ate brownies.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Last week.

When was the last time you read a single-issue comic book (i.e., not a collected edition)?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, I think like 4 years ago. Some green lantern comic or whatever. 

Last time you approached cold-approached a girl.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Never (embarrassing I know)
Last time you got into trouble?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never did the cold approach, and probably never will. Oh, well. 

And with the trouble stuffs; idk, probably like a few days ago or whatever. Something about room being too dirty or whatever. 

Last time you produced a work of art.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yesterday.


TLT you ate an egg?


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

A Week Ago

Last time you went for a walk passed midnight?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never

The last time you drove past a creepy place


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never. 

Last time you mumbled about maths.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never

The last time you watched your all-time favorite movie


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

It's been quite awhile 

The last time you slipped and fell


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

About January 2017, I think.


TLT you went swimming?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

August 2015 after my brother's wedding, at the hotel pool. Before that it had been Summer 2002. 

When was the last time you visited an amusement park?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Long time ago.


TLT you had a taco?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Huh? :stu


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

A couple years ago.

When was the last time you went to a concert?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

about 6 months ago

when was the last time you danced?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

right now... with someone besides the dog ... I hate to guess...probably over Christmas

the last time you stood in line for an excessive length of time?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Dunno. Maybe even never. 

Last time you engaged in a heated debate on a controversial topic.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Been awhile 

Last time u parked illegally


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Long ago

The last time you got roasted by the squad?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never, and will never want to (absolutely hate call-outs + roasting session *shudder* *runs away*)

The last time you ran away from someone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Back in junior high, acquaintance nevr left me alone

Last time u accidentally stapled your finger


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe when I was insulating the attic space for a relative...it was so cramped that you felt like you were buried alive

the last time you felt really good about yourself?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Been awhile 

Last time u snorted cocaine?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Never. I always do Heroine. 


Last time you got banned?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

A few days ago. Fired eggs. If that counts.


Last time you visited another country?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

5 years ago

The last time you ate beef?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yesterday 

Last time u swam in a pool


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Been a while 

The last time you listened to a video game soundtrack album


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Never have, never will, 

last time you burnt your forehead on the oven rings, whilst reaching in the oven.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

never lol sounds horrible.

when was the last time you got drunk?


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Mcdonalds yesterday wwtlty cleaned your bed sheets?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A few days ago

The last time you felt/got zapped by static electricity?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Been awhile 

Last time u napped on the sofa


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Umm...probably a few years.


TLT you slept all day long?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Not too long ago, unfortunately. Depression kills the desire to get up. 

TLT you ate cotton candy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yearz ago

Last time u had the flu


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Some time late last year

The last time you wore shoes?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Many hours ago. 

Last time you writhed in pain?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Long ago

The last time you writhed in pleasure?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Been a while.
Last time you chuckled silently to yourself.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Do that all the time.


TLT you visited a national park?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Years ago, I guess.

When was the last time you took a long walk?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Been over a year.


TLT you went on a date?


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

Haha I'll let you know if that happens.

TLT you went to Disneyland/Disneyworld?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ages ago

Last time u chopped onions


----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

Today, actually. Part of the job.

TLT somebody gave you a hug.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's been awhile :bah

Last time u were teased


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Last Sunday

The last time you posted on a thread in the Recovery section forums of SAS


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't remember

the last time you had a crush on somebody?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Years ago.


TLT you stepped in some dog doo?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Never.

When was the last time you were hungover?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Pfft... NEVER! 

Last time you got called out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar 

Last time u fell off a skateboard


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

about a month ago

the last time you talked to yourself in the mirror?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A while back.


TLT you stubbed your toe?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Dunno. Few months back. Hate it when that happens. 

TLT you had to make mooing noises.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Naw

Last time u punched a wall


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

I've punched everything except a wall lol. 

TLT you sang in the shower?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

The other night. I just love doing it sometimes 

The last time you wore anything orange?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long time agoe

Last time u had noodles for breakfast


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Usually, I have it for lunch, so it's been a while. 

TLT you sniffed food questionable in appearance before eventually eating it.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Earlier this evening

The last time you ate brownies


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Dunno. It's been a while. 

Last time you where on the computer for 8+ hours.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A long time ago

The last time you felt a heavy sense of dread and not really knowing the reason behind it


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Every day


TLT you checked your email?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Earlier

Last time you bought a pack of con gum cigarettes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never 

Last time u burped loud


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yesterday, I think

Last time you woke up in a cold sweat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long time ago

Last time u drooled in ur sleep


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Months back. 

Last time you went out to a bar / club (*shudder shudder*).


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Been quite some time. I'm not a barfly, by any means. I don't drink but have visited drinking establishments on occasion with others.

TLT you were intoxicated?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

Last time u broke a bone


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never

The last time you watched a movie that made you cry


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

2012, I think, I guess it's due.

Wwtlt you went to the cinema?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Dunno. Several months to a year ago. 

Last time you did martial arts moves outside.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ummmm...


TLT you were in love?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Pfft... Never, of course, and it will never occur.... FOREVER! 

Last time you nodded your head.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hrs ago

Last time u rolled your eyes


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Been a while. 

Last time you payed attention to the eye color of strangers.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

K

Can't recall

Last time u honked at someone


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Recently

The last time you upgraded your computer setup? 

Sent from my oven toaster using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Couple years ago.


TLT you were hit on?


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

1-2 months ago.

When was the last time you had a job interview?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

A month ago roughly

Wwtlt you created something?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Just recently

The last time you were totally alone for the night


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

4 a whole night? Hm it's been a long time

Last time u updated Java?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yiz, the whole night
_________________
It's been a long time

The last time you ate an animal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar 

Last time u showered for 5 minutes


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

5 minutes on the dot ? I`m not sure but I`ll say never.

Last time you told someone to be quiet in the cinema?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never. 

Last time you laughed in a public restroom.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

Last time u poked a balloon with a needle


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe physics, idk

the last time you hopped on one foot


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Earlier due to cramps

Last time u peeled a bananer


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Since I developed an allergy a few years back probably 5 years ago.

When was the last time you exercised?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Last week

The last time you went biking


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Probably about 15 years ago

When was the last time you had sushi?

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I can't remember. A long time ago

when was the last time you were lost in your daydreams?


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

about 5 hours ago.

When was the last time you noshed on some instant noodles?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Been a while. 

Last time you dug into your ears.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Just now

The last time you held a baby


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never.... In my life..... and never in the days to come.... 

Last time you went to school.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Earlier today 

Last time u used the Clap emoji


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Possibly never used it before

Last time you posted in the Positive Thinking section of the Recovery forums on this site


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Pfft... Idk. Maybe even never. I don't remember. 

Last time you made a thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago

Last time u napped underwater


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Wat? No...

Last time you talked.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

5 seconds ago.

last time you made a phone call?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Like a few days ago, and was nervous. Nervously paced afterwards for several minutes. Not fun.... 

Last time you ate a doughnut and was genuinely disgusted.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't really remember the last time I had a donut. I am more of a cookie person. The only time I get disgusted with anything I've eaten is after a really hard workout and I end up blowing my efforts usually to be polite.


The last time you were pulled over by the police?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

Last time u were disrespected


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Last night? Not sure

Last time you saw someone attractive


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Recently *hidez*

Last time u were offended


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oh?
___________
I'm not sure

Last time you saw someone shirtless/topless


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Earlier when I showered 

Last time u smelled a foul odor


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Last weekend

Last time you used an emoji here on SAS


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not that long ago in one of the threads 

Last time u had a health scare


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yesterday

Tlt you found something funny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Earlier while looking thru some old stuff

Last time u sunbathed


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

The other day

The last time you went to a convenience store


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Can't remember. 

Last time you walked.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Mere moments ago as of typing this - can you believe that? Like, oh my God. I actually used my feet - my 2, not one, but two feet - to go from point A to point B, _with my feet. _ Holy Mother of Jesus, I actually walked from here to there, and from there to here. It was amazing. I didn't think I could do it, but I just put them one ahead of the other, you know, and boom, I was walking. Holy ****!

When was the last time you were on a plane, and where did you go?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never been on one 

Last time u watched a Gore video


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Last time i danced in public was in october or november last year.

When was the last time you read a book?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Last week


TLT you yelled at your neighbor?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never; for I try my best to avoid them. 

Last time you got scared.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably a health problem with one of my parents

the last time you told someone off?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never

Last time you went a little crazy


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Can't remember. 

Last time you went into "live in the moment" mode.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

_Huh?_ :stu

TLT you ate at Sbarro?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yesterday.

When was the last time you ate Angelo's?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never. 

Last time you worried about your IQ.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never

Last time u deleted your post


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Within the last 72 hours

The last time you looked up at the sky in anger and disbelief?


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

24 hours ago.

last time you did your laundry?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yesterdae

Last time u made something


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Like a few days ago. 

Last time you ate chicken tenders and fries.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's been awhile 

Last time someone asked u for directions


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think while hiking a couple of weeks ago.

Last time you planted something?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yesterday. I planted my foot up somebody's bum, lol.

When was the last time you cooked your own meal?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Actually in the middle of grilling some fish and veggies along with some rice and beans. Want some?

When the last time you were stung by a bee?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

about 3 years ago
(btw, can I have the rice? thx)

when was the last time you got emotional while listening to a song?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Sure, there's plenty to spare.
And I guess after a break up, though more of it made me mad than teary-eyed

the last time you slept in and missed something?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

A long time ago. I can't even think to be honest, even though I have woken up late for stuff, I never missed it (I'm talking recently) :b

The last time you ate an apple?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Several hours ago. 

Last time you happily munched on cereal.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Moments ago

Last time ur Heart raced


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Can't remember

The last time you saw your arch nemesis?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Uh, I don't really have any. Hope I never will. 

Last time you had pancakes.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

a couple of months ago probably

the last time you got so angry you thought about throwing a TV at someone?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I never thought about throwing a TV at someone as I remember 

When was the last time you played a video game?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Pfft.... Idk, like 7-8 months ago. Will not plan on playing anytime soon. 

Last time you talked to someone you were afraid of.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

The other weekend

Last time you woke up before your alarm clock


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Days ago

Last time u had a leg cramp


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Can't remember. 

Last time you became un-afraid of person that you were afraid of.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I met the man in late 2015 but it wasn't until March this year when I started feeling comfortable around him. I saw him as one of the _alphas_ in the group (if it's possible to have more than one alpha) and I was but an omega - if ever we were a wolf pack and thankfully we're not

The last time you talked with a friend


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Friday probably

The last time you sat in the sun?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A long time ago

The last time you went on a date


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

Last time u painted


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Alpha Tauri said:


> I met the man in late 2015 but it wasn't until March this year when I started feeling comfortable around him. I saw him as one of the _alphas_ in the group (if it's possible to have more than one alpha) and I was but an omega - if ever we were a wolf pack and thankfully we're not


Hmm... This is a bit curious...

Pfftt.... Back in grade skewl (art class Lol). Crappy drawings + paintings + clay figures. Lol.

Last time you ran away from a date.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Does turning someone down count? The other day

When was the last time you pulled an all nighter?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Last week

The last time you got invited to a wedding


----------



## Querh (Apr 20, 2017)

I dont even know.

When was the last time you previewed all the previous posts for no particular reason other than pure boredom?
(Come on guys lets put some actually funny questions)


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Uh, some of them; which was uh, seconds ago. 

Last time you ran away from skewl.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago

Last time u threw a pie at someone


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never, but have always wanted to. Perhaps one day :smirk

Last time you had a healthy, perfectly balanced meal


----------



## appledapple (Mar 27, 2018)

3 days ago

when was the last time you made a new friend?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Online friends? I dunno if they could be called friends; maybe more-so acquaintances or something. Idk. I'm just going to say that it's been a very very long time ago. 

Last time you patted a sandwich.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

:bah You _stroke_ a sandwich, not pat it!

The last time you indulged in your guilty pleasure


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Jan - cookie dough ben and jerrys

Last time you tripped over on the dancefloor?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Alpha Tauri said:


> :bah You _stroke_ a sandwich, not pat it!


Wat? LOL! I'm probably missing something, but was super funny nonetheless.

Never been on a dance floor.

Um, last time you coded something.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Early college

The last time you had a movie marathon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago

Last time ur foot fell asleep


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

this morning 

last time you held a frog


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

As a kid


Last time you got stung by a bee


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Like, never. 

Last time you squeezed a bird.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Only my rubber ducky.
Last time you took a bubble bath?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

no


last time you swam in the sea?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Can't remember. I think as a toddler (sad I know)

Last time you talked to a non-human animal about your issues.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Today, to Klaus my sons fish,


when was the last time you won a medal?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I think it was during my grade skewl days. Some crappy participation medal or whatever. 

Last time you took part in a serious group discussion and actually contributed your ideas to the group as opposed to staying silent?


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Serious? Hahaha. Never.. Unless i count work, then recently. I want to do group therapy 

you wore underwear 2 days in a row?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh, u have to change them?

Last time u solved a Math problem


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Today, that 1 + 1 = 2. I did this when I ate one chicken wing, then ate another. 

When was the last time you tanned laying your stomach outside, in the sun?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

When I was a little kid, probably.


TLT you ate a sandwich?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yesterday

TLT you went to the hairdressers/barbers?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Years ago, and not going back.... EVER!!! 

Last time you snuck a moth into a house to scare someone.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

(You cut your own hair since then?)

Never

Last time you breast-fed a baby


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

@Alpha Tauri My mother does it. I know, I know.... But I am NOT going back to that barber shop!

Never.

Last time you ate your veggies.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I had veggie Chinese last night.

The last time you read a paper newspaper?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago

Last time u challenged somebody to a Sword fight?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Neva

The last time you turned down an invitation to go out?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, I don't get invites. 

Last time you got ignored.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago

Last time u pickled a pepper


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Ive pickled, but not pepper
Last time you went to church?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

A long while, and I am NOT going back.... ever, EVER again!!! 

Last time you got ignored, and demanded an explanation as to why.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Happens a lot since i was young
Its why i demand so much attention.
Last time you smelled a flower?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Today, because I have a flower growing out of one of my nostrils since I've never trimmed my nostril hairs. I smell it everyday, lol.


When is the last time that you ate a salad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Been awhile

Last time u watched a movie in theaters


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yesterday.


When is the last time you charged your phone?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Dunno; maybe an hour ago or something. 

Last time you tapped someone's shoulder, and booked it...


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Just now.


When is the last time you stabbed someone with a spoon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar 

Last time u went on Alien Craigslist


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Just before, alien chicks arent bad looking.
Last time you saw a fox?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yesterday in a documentary. 

Last time you meditated?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

When I got up this morning

Last time you hugged your pet


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

No. Don't have one. 

Last time you had an epiphany.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Today. 



When was the last time you lifted weights?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Years ago. 

Last time you listened to you intuition, and it turned out to be dead wrong?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yesterday.


When was the last time you mixed a bunch of soft drinks, together, from the soda pop fountain and drank it?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Ugh..Yuck! Never, and never will! 

Last time you got fired for no reason.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Not yet
Last time you got on a boat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2009

Last time u bumped into someone


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Can't remember. 

Last time you went into rage mode.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's been awhile 

Last time u were tickled


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Last week. 

Last time you had an orgasm but didnt ejaculate?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nun ya beeswax

Last time u donated money


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Can't remember. 

Last time you said "skewl".


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never in my life

Last time u purchased RAM for your computer


----------



## inkysquiggle (May 15, 2018)

Never bought RAM. Any RAMs that I have used that didn't come stock were scavenged.
When was the last time you went to a lake?


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

When was the last time you went to a lake?

---

Wow...I'm actually stumped over such an ordinary question. Does driving past one count? If so then a few weeks ago...


When was the last time you had someone say 'I love you'?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Years ago

Last time you had soup


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

about a week ago, but I'm not much of a soup person

when's the last time you had a day off?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never

Last time you had a fight with a family member


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago

Last time u went to the zoo


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

When I was a kid. 

Last time you dewled someone and completely destroyed them?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Dueled? Like in Yu-Gi-Oh? I haven't played Yu-Gi-Oh in years. I played that back in high school but I always lost to my friend 
(he never lets me win coz he's an a-hole - even to this day when we play with his multiplayer Switch games like Mario Kart).

The last time you played a board game?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep. Dewl as in Yu-Gi-Oh! Lol. 

Let's see here. It's probably has been several months ago? I used to play board games on the computer. The computer always beats me at chess, and it's really annoying. Guess I just suck at it. The other games are kinda fun though; like Yahtzee, parchisi (I think that's how you spell it), checkers, etc. You can get these games on "Hoyle's puzzles & games" or at least I think that's the name of it. It's pretty old though; from like 2010, and it's on CD. lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last time u petted a Skunk?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Don't have any of those here

Last time you said to yourself that you genuinely had fun


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Can't remember. 

Last time you ran out of a restaurant.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

A couple years ago. 



When was the last time you jay-walked?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably a few months ago.


TLT you visited the dentist?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

7 Yrs Ago

Last time u robbed a bank


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Lol guys. Never. And wow. 7 years, and still holding on. 

Last time you got really, really, REALLY close to someone (body proximity).


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2 Years ago

Last time u killed somebody in your mind?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Idk. Not too far back. 

Last time you tip-toed around the professor.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never

Last time u argued with a teacher


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Over 10 years ago

When was the last time you felt happy?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Yesterday.

When was the last time you watched Eurovision?


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Never 

Last time you got drunk?


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm not sure. Something like one or two months ago.

When was the last time you watched porn?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Last night

Last time you impregnated someone?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, never. And never will, LOL! 

Last time you made someone run away in response to a cold, hard stare?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Never


When was the last time you pooped in a toilet?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevur

Last time u volunteered at an Animal Shelter


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

A few years ago, I did some at the local animal shelter. It wasn't very fun. I think the courts give it as punishment for criminals. I had a high volume nozzle to blast out stalls and gather the animal waste. Bleached and squeegeed the floors. It was really prison for the animals. I am not sure I even touched an animal. I had a much better time caring for animals at a local animal sanctuary. 

Last time you lied to get out of doing something?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago...Jehovah Witnesses 

Last time u were questioned by the Authorities?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never, I think.

Last time you changed your FB profile pic?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

last fall, but I'ved change my border for it a few times


Last time you rode your bike for ice cream?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevur

Last time you woke up before your alarm


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

The last time you still had so much to say but the other party just couldn't stay?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevur

Last time u played the Banjo


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never, and no plans to, like, ever. 

You had a shot glass (or two.. or more) of tequila?


----------



## BeautifullyChaotic (May 21, 2018)

Never.  When was the last time you saw your psychiatrist?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Haven't really had one and almost all my hallucinations are gone except for that pesky giant rabbit

when's the last time you woke up feeling energetic and ready to conquer the rest of the planet?


----------



## Boketto (Mar 10, 2018)

Can't remember, not sure if ever.

When was the last time you had an argument with someone?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Recently

Last time you ate your comfort food


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't have a comfort food.


TLT you went out on a date?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never, and never will, never plan to. 

Last time you hugged a girl?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A nonrelative? Been a long time. 

:sigh *sigh* 


TLT you posed nude for photos?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never! And don't plan on it either! Wonder how it feels to hug a girl though. 

Last time you did something sneaky?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't know but I do know someone else who is

Last time you asked yourself what all you do is for?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

True. And my mind implodes. 

Last time you had a vision of the far, far future.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Probably in my dreams. When you dream you can travel to the future. Thats why we experience déjà vu. Time is nonlinear, its the space in which objects move. 

When was the last time you walked in the rain?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Just last week.

When was the last time you purchased something inside a physical Barnes & Noble store?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A couple weeks ago I bought 2 books there. Seriously.


TLT you were caught in a rock slide?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never

The last time you agreed to date the user above you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A few seconds agoo

Last time u watched a movie on VHS


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Years ago.... Maybe 2009 or something? idk. 

Last time you hugged a mule.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

This morning I did that.

Last time u read a book?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

A few weeks ago.

When was the last time you threw a live insect or spider out of your home by catching it in a cup?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't think I ever have. :con

TLT you ate so much chocolate you became ill?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Probably when I was a little kid. 

Last time you confronted someone.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Couple of months ago. My uncle started talking **** to me and I let him know I dont **** around. 

When was the last time you had a wet dream?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

errrm don't really know

When was the last time you went to the zoo or aquarium?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It's been a while; I need to do so too

The last time you grabbed someone's hand for no apparent reason


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Dunno. Probably during my sukool days. 

Last time you ran out of a bar because people kept staring at you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

Last time u went to war with your enemy


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It's been a while; I have to be honest to you about that. 

Last time you pirated a game?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Over a year ago, maybe two. Dont even remember which one. 

Last time you bit your tongue?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Can't remember. 

Last time you ate sherial for breakfast?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Command 'sherial' invalid

The last time you live streamed something e.g. FIFA world cup, Apple WWDC, Google IO, the Royal divorce, whatever


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never! 

Last time you took a walk outside.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dis mornin

Last time u BBQ'd a fishie


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

T'was early April during someone's birthday

Last time you watched something so violent or horrific that you couldn't sleep that night ?


----------



## mockingsponge (May 27, 2018)

When I discovered Doki Doki Literature Club back in December... *shudders*

When was the last time you drank chocolate milk?


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

I'd say about 3 months ago during a brunch buffet

When was the last time you sat down and watched a full episode of something on live TV?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's been a while

Last time u murdered someone in your thoughts?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

not sure, I'm not much of a killer

last you you danced to something with or without people being present?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Weeks ago

Last time u were home alone


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It's been a while

The last time you got buzzed?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never! 

Last time you talked to a samwich.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

soon said:


> That's immature


But why? According to who (teh masses)? And how? Embrace the kiddy nature and the shamanic samwichy journey!! Geez! Or... you could be so lonely that you just had to spill the beans to your samwich companion. Or..... you have a REALLY vivid imagination... SUPER COOL! Or... You need help! GEEZ! This stuffiness needs to go!

As for the happiness; I dunno.

Last time you talked to yourself.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Just now! 

Last time you ate gummy worms and giggled afterwards.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yesterday. 

Last time you had pizza.


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

Two days ago. A disappointing cajun shrimp and artichoke pizza.


Last time you got a compliment from your boss.


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

A few weeks ago when she said encouraged me to ask her out and then flaked over and over, making me look stupid. I got over it fast.


Last time you kissed a girl.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never! And never will; as it should be! 

Last time you had spaghetti and was genuinely impressed.


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm always impressed when I make my spaghetti, cause it's always good.


Last time you enjoyed yourself with your parents.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Few weeks ago

Last time u danced to a song


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Today to by buddy kid cudi

LaSt tIMe U TyPeD LiKe THiS?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

NeVaRR

Last time u cut your toenails


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Not too long ago

Last time you ate a banana?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

This morning 

Last time you got caught masturbating?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yesterday. The police took me away for "indecent exposure", this country has gone down the drain lads. 

Last time you destroyed your enemies?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

The other day in StarCraft II

Last time you had Italian cuisine of any sort?


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

Yesterday. My mum makes pasta every flippin day lol

The last time you were outside during a thunderstorm?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

During - never. 

Last time you felt cold in a warm day?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yesterday

Last time u littered


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't think I've ever littered, but was pulled over by a police cruiser a few weeks ago when he said he saw a cigarette fly from my car window. That was fun considering I don't smoke. 

The last time you attempted something you weren't confident you could do?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Today


TLT you drove through a large puddle that was deeper than you first thought?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Unfortunately it's pothole city around here, so about a week ago

the last time you had your ears pierced?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

High school

The last time you drank tea?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Been awhile

Last time u plagiarized something


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Maybe when I was still in school. Unintentionally.

The last time you went inside a shopping center/mall?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Been a while. 

Last time you played with legos.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Few weeks ago with the niece and nephew

Last time u sneezed with your eyes opened


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Impossible


TLT you went 24 hours with no sleep?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never..but came close to it

Last time u puked


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Can't remember. Probably months ago or something. Puking is really scary! 

Last time you had a talkasm.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never

Last time you drank like there was no tomorrow?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Dunno; maybe after a large meal or something; guzzled down water, and feeling sick afterwards. lol

Last time you trusted in the mask, and let it be your guide?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never

The last time you had an imaginary conversation with a friend?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Earlier today

Last time u went for a jog


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It's been a really long time

The last time you met someone from SAS in person?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never. I admit... that would be quite scary. *gulp* 

Last time you got scared during class.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Never

Last time you got the flu?


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

Back in February.

Last time you went to the zoo!


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

When I was a little kid. lol. 

Last time you patted a meatball?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't really know... I haven't seen ATHF in a long time

last time you crawled through a window?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

Last time u had a nightmare


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Last night.


Last time you urinated?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Several minutes ago. 

Last time you punched your pillow.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago

Last time u dialed the wrong number


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Probably never, or my brane just deleted the memory out of embarrassment 

WWTLT you wore a tuxedo or something else formal?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

A few years ago at my cousins wedding

Last time you saw a shooting star?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Suchness said:


> A few years ago at my cousins wedding
> 
> Last time you saw a shooting star?


Last August

Last time you got a flat tyre on your car in the middle of nowhere with no spare?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nevr! 

Last time you were really scared of a kid at skewel.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

High school.


TLT you bought some new clothes?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose a few weeks ago

the last time you walked a dog?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never have. 

Last time you ran out of a grocery store.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never

Last time your parents left you at the check out line while they went to get something at the last minute


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A long, long time ago

The last time you ate something sour


----------



## Slamonitis64 (May 2, 2018)

Yesterday

The last time you broke something made outta glass


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

When I waz a Twerp

Last time u were involved in a screaming match with someone?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Long time ago, and do great lengths to avoid it. 

Last time you confronted someone you deemed really scary?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's the other way around heehee

Last time u played a computer game


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Last night

The last time you you watched a Disney movie


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I actually have one on now, but not really watching it. : ) 

The last time you slept at somewhere other than your own place?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long time ago

Last time u had a leg cramp


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I have some sore calves from running, but not cramping. I seemed to always get those playing basketball

The last time you lost control of your emotions?


----------



## yyyya (Apr 23, 2015)

When excel crashed at the end of my final exam lol

When was the last time you were genuinely happy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

o.o

Earlier today

Last time u had a flat tire


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A few years ago...


TLT you ate at Burger King?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

It's been quite a while. 

Last time you had really, really, REALLY horrible morning breath (*pinches nose*)?


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

This morning, because hangover breath. 

The last time you felt motivated


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Doesn't happen very often.


TLT you overslept for work/school?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Early college around a decade ago and caused me to fail a subject due to the lateness

The last time you had a haircut?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Few weeks ago

Last time u became impatient


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

almost daily anymore... I really should work on that


the last time you lost some money?


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Two days ago bowling, lost my brackets and singles/doubles title at state.


TLT you ate seafood?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Can't remember. 

Last time you woke up really dizzy, and nearly plopped back into bed?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

Last time u were pulled over


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Long time ago.

LTU followed a recipe?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

A long while ago. 

Last time you slowly backed away from someone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago, mostly because I don't like ppl getting in my face

Last time u felt nauseous


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

This morning

The last time you made physical contact with someone who's not family?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Long, long ago, in the land of droidonuan. 

Last time you sniffed at food.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Couple of days ago, to check if it was going bad

Last time u were robbed


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never, thankfully

The last time you watched scary movie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Few weeks ago

Last time u cut your own hair


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Few days ago.

LTU shaved ur head?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never-rific


Last tiem you walked aimlessly at one place?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Hmm, well, I was pacing around a few days ago, so there's that. 

Last time you sat on an egg.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am a rooster

The last time you swam in an ocean?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Early May of this year, and that was the first time since 1996.

When was the last time you ate at Taco Bell?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A long time ago. It wasn't really a swim, just a "wade".

---------------------



IcedOver said:


> When was the last time you ate at Taco Bell?


A week ago.

--------------------

TLT you got into a disagreement with your neighbor(s)?


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Never have.


The last time you walked into a wall?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm clumsy as ****, but weirdly, that hasn't happened in a while. 

Last time you though about moo cows and feathers.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Just now.


The last time that you stepped in a cow patty?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never! Though in lots of dog doo and duck dropplings. Lol. 

Last time you had cow patties for a meal.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Never, to my knowledge, but I've had some fast food burgers that sure tasted like they could've been. 

Last time you built a sand castle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ages ago

Last time u broke your leg


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never :bah

The last time you enjoyed yourself


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last night heh

Last time you ate a bug


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Never. 


The last time you were in a relationship?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never had a traditional relationship, just several "encounters".


LT you checked the air pressure in your car tires?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

About a month ago when I got an oil change. And one was really low. I gotta keep an eye on that. Thanks for reminding me!

LT you accidentally poked yourself in the eye?


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

like 5 minutes ago

LT you slapped someone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never 

Last time you had a crush on someone?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Idk. 

Last time you stepped in dog doo, and looked at it intently.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I stepped on dog poo a few weeks ago but I didnt stare at it intently.

When was the last time you were doing push-ups and your nose was touching the surface bellow you every time you breathed through it?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lel never

Last time u were scratched by a demon


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

idk, happens too frequently

the last time you stood up for someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Can't seem to recall

Last time u had toasted bred


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I toasted "bread" this morning.


The last time you ate mushrooms?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

This week

TLT you asked/told someone what to do


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Er, Can't remember. Probably an hour ago or something. 

Last time you talked to a girl.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Earlier with sibling 

Last time you watched a silent film


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

I never watched one. Or did I? Was Frankenweenie a silent movie, I guess not.

When was the last time you meet with someone new?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am not sure so it must have been some time ago

last time you explored somewhere you hadn't been before?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Few months ago, getting down to the beach wasn't a big deal...but had to pretty much climb my way up to get outta there.

Last time you had a red eye?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Possibly the other night when I came home 

Last time you bathed your dog?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Week Ago

Last Time You Fixed An Issue On Your PC?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Been a while. 

Last time you poked ms. Puff's tummy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once and of course she deflated 

Last time you popped a balloon


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Time immemorial

The last time you saw people being mean to animals?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A year ago 

Last time you checked your Blood Pressure


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

:bah Oh, crap.... Like a day ago. I'm always nervous during that test, so it was high; like always high at the doctors (because I'm scared of them / atmosphere / the test itself) or whatever, but kinda normal at home. Scary ****, I say. 

Last time you went to the doctors.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Coming up on 3 years. :eek


TLT you showered?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2 Days Ago

Last time you signed a form


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably a few weeks ago... :stu


LT you had a good night's sleep?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last night

Last time you made a paper boat


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Exactly, 3 years, 2 months and 17 days ago. 



The last time you let fly a paper airplane.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Back in skooul days. 

Last time you had a colon check.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

Last time you had roasted pig


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Several weeks ago

The last time you had a good dream?


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Last night and a sad one at same time.

The last time you went diving


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Yesterday.


The last time that you wore eyeglasses that you found on the ground.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL Never.


TLT you watched TV until your eyes glazed over?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

It's been quite a while since I've watched TV. 

Last time you took a dump while dumpster diving.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevur

Last time you carried a heavy box


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Hours ago. 

Last time you tee-hee'd someone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tomorrow

Last time you predicted the future


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

There is much to come... 

Next time you will boo the moo cow.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

There was no last time. Also, I do not think that moment will ever present itself to me

The last time you exorcised a demon


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Lol. Never, but if you meant figuratively going to the bathroom, I think that occurred in the last hour or something. 

Last time you tickled your food.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waat

Last time you dealt with an angry customer


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

It's been a while

The last time you went to bed before midnight


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yesterday! Yay!!! 

Last time you used UnetBootin?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

I don't really know what that is

The last time you saved someone from drowning?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hasn't happened yet

Last time you drank tea


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I think a few days ago, but you made me want to drink more! Which is good! 

Last time you you were really, really, REALLY mean to someone (*ouch!!!*).


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Never

WWTLT you gave away one of your secrets to someone?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

not sure

The last time you travelled outside of the country you live in?


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Around 4-5 years ago.

Last time you ate so much food that you felt like exploding?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanksgiving 

Last time you stayed up the whole night


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A couple nights ago...


LT you donated something to charity?


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Like a week ago, I regularly donate my clothes.


Last time you kissed someone?


----------



## cryptidsupreme (Apr 6, 2018)

20 minutes ago, just got back from a hookup

LT you pet a dog


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Long time ago. 

Last time you left work really early because you felt like it; without getting fired.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never

Last time you laughed out loud


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yesterday, every day crazy lady

Same question as above


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Idk. Probably some time today. 

Last time you dreamed about alien planets and creepy critters.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Three years ago.


The last time that you ate spicy fried chicken?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Can't remember. Probably like months ago. idk. 

Last time you got really, really, really, REALLY chummy with someone?


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

About a year ago. I stopped trying lol. 

Last time you ate a whole tub of ice cream on your own.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Last year.


When was the last time you went jogging for more than 2 hours?


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

A couple weeks ago. Got lost in New York. 

The last time you tried a new food.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

~5 months ago.

The last time you bought something cool but expensive.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Can't recall 

The last time you watched a movie with someone?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Couple weeks ago.


Last time you cooked something.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

last night and I'm still among the living which is always a risk you take when you're the head chef and chief food taster

last time you went to a public swimming pool?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

It's been quite a while. 

Last time you mumbled about something.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Everyday


LT you had a friend?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ages ago

Last time you slapped your knee


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Never

Last time you whistled at a bird


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never! 

Last time you chased a wabbit.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nevere

That last time you got sick


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

2 weeks ago 

the last time u danced


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

A week ago.


The last time you ate a lot of ice cream?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I dunno. Maybe after the big break up with my 1st major gf, though I think people got me drunk instead

the last time you played dumb?


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Dont have to play.




LTU had a bloody nose?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Probably last month of something. idk. 

Last time you ran away from a wabbit.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

NEvere lagi

Ang last time nga you cooked an egg?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Lol. Weeks ago. Little eggy. *pat pat* 

Last time you poked little eggy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It was impaled not that long ago

Last time you went on a diet


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

A long time.

Ltu got really drunk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

Last time you had a mental breakdown


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

stability is overrated 

last time you you felt like an idiot?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Not too long ago. I'm due for another spurt of that feeling in say, another hour or so. 

Last time you got Geom'ed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevarrr

Last time you failed an exam


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

10 plus years ago?

Last time you pulled an all nighter?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Back in hi skewl. 

Last time you dug around your nose?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

ewww  back in preschool I suppose.

When was the last time you went for a swim?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevarr

Last time you failed a course?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

College


LT you ate lunch in the park?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never. 

Last time you passed out on the bed.


----------



## lostgirl20121 (Jun 8, 2018)

like last month 

Last time you made homemade food for yourself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

A long, long while. Lol. 

Last time you had really bad back pain.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevarr

Last time you puked


----------



## Superfrank (Jul 18, 2018)

2 weeks ago


When was the last time you felt super proud of yourself ?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Idk... it may have been a while ago. Though I felt moderately proud of completing part of a project, but I wasn't "super proud" over it. 

Last time you took a mooooovie day off.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Heh. Never! 

Last time you posted in this thread?


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Never

Last time you danced alone in your house?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yesterday

Last time you tied one of your shoelaces too tight?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

let me check... 
October 2nd 7:32

the last time you felt like throwing a pie in someone's face?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Quite a while... for I've wanted to go farther than mere pie-throwing. 

LAst time you had a bowl of serial?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

This morning

Last time you had coffee?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Like a year ago or more. Not a fan of coffee. 

Last time you balked at doing something.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Today.

TLT you received a phone call?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

It's been a while. 

Last time you got spooked.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

Last time u said Wat? heehee


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Wat? *shrugs* 

Last time you substituted "U" as "you" in text.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never. :no


Farted in public?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Uh, can't remember. 

Last time you flarted. Lol.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never have and never will. 

Last time you actually got stuff done.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Awhile ago

Last time u cheated on an exam


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Never.

Last time you did your laundry?

_ Sent from the speeding Frog while texting on Tapatalk_


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Pfft. Never. One day though..... One day I'll have to.... and it'll be _so_ annoying!

Last time you dug around in your ears?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yesterday, I think

Last time you phone screen was cracked.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never! 

Last time you had eggnog and moonpies under the sun?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

Last time you stepped onto a High School campus?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

A few months ago. 

When was the last time you lost something.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't remember. 



When was the last time you played Monopoly?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Long time ago.


Last time you slipped on the ice?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

One early morning in 2010.

When was the last time you fell into the river/lake/ocean?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

Last time you stepped on a pile of crap?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Stepped in dog doo many times but can't remember a specific date.

TLT you changed a light bulb?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago

Last time u stayed up all night?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

few months ago...and I had to work the next day..ugh!

The last time you attended a concert??


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

2011, Bayfest music festival. 

When was the last time you used your lungs to blow up something inflatable?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago

Last time u felt anxious


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I feel anxious all the time. 

Last time you went on a cruise?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Never.

When was the last time you asked yourself if you're actually dreaming right now?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Right now all because of you

The last time you had a fight?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Can't remember. 

Last time you woke up with very sore shoulders?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I have no idea... :stu


TLT you were confused?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Today.

Last time you had a headache?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Yesterday. 

WWTLT you ate Peanut Butter?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Last night.


TLT you cleaned your kitchen?


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Today.

Last time you had a hair cut?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

I think 3 weeks ago or something. 

Last time you awoke with a very stiff body?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't know.

TLT you exercised too much?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Years ago, probably. 

Last time you had really bad back pain.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Years ago. I used to get some really bad back spasms from time to time.


TLT you ate at McDonald's?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Several months to a year ago. Don't go to places like that anymore. 

Last time you felt like an old person?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Since I turned 23

Last time u made a huge mistake


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Probably a few seconds ago. Considering my entire life is riddled with epic failures, I can't even keep up with what's what! 

Last time you had to get a physical exam for a job.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never


LT you opened a bottle with your teeth.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

A few months ago 

Last time you had a conversation with a toddler?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Last week.

Last time you had alcohol?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

December 31, 2018. And I'm still hungover. :dead

Same question.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never! 

Last time you had water.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Couple days ago.


LT you went swimming.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm guessing like half a decade ago.


LT you spent an entire day doing nothing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Today

Last time u slipped and fell in public?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

December 31, 2018.

LT you cleaned your dwelling up really well.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last Week

Last time u begged for monies?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

December 31, 2018. :lol

When was the last time you tried to jump as high as you can?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No comment. :um


LT you got in an auto accident?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never, and hope I never will. 

Same question.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

2014, Route US 101, in a rented, white colored Kia Soul. I was driving my cousin and his girl to the nearest medical marijuana clinic so he could get a card and buy for us what turned out to be some seriously potent MJ. :serious: 

Last time you peed your pants?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Most likely as a little kid. I've never been too shy to not pee on a tree.

The last time you stood up for someone else?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never have. 

Last time you got a surprise in your pillow.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Years ago, dang coworker attempted to ruin my chances to win an award.










Last time you broke a bone?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never


TLT you fell face first into a pile of ****?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

....... 


Last time you saw someone fall face-first in mud?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

Last time you uninstalled a PC program?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

recently...off of my work computer

The last time you got stuck in traffic??


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's been awhile 

Last time you studied for hours?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Long time ago...


Last time you stuck your hand in a blender?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Yesterday morning. I was trying to make pancakes. 

When was the last time you dressed up nice?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Hell if I know. I am never nice.

When's the last time you tried something entirely new to you?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

A couple of weeks ago, a meal I hadn't tried.

Wwtlt you had food not at home?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A month or two ago. 



When was last time you cleaned under your refrigerator?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

What? :um :afr

Last time you cleaned under your stove.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago

Last time u panicked?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Today. 

Last time you got a blood test for a physical exam.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

About 3 years ago...


LT you screamed at the sky?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Never. 

Last time you were panicking over what the results of a certain test may mean.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I have not, as of yet, received test results like that. :serious:

Last time you had to expose your naked self to a healthcare professional?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

About 3 years ago.


LT you were really, really nervous?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Now. Apparently my severe anxiety is making a big comeback in 2019

Last time you went to the strip club?


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Never have

Last time you had a blood test?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

About two months ago 

The last time you threw a frisbee?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am not sure when, but I can remember tossing it around with a couple of people at a park that I haven't seen in several years.

When the last time you bought someone lunch just because?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A few weeks ago I bought a homeless guy dinner.


LT you were happy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday


When was the last time you forgot to go to an appointment?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Can't remember. I've been forced to go to all appointments made for me. 

Last time you went to the doctor and liked it.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am not sure if I've ever been to a doctor's for fun


Last time you walked out on a movie?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I walked out of Sherlock Holmes, whenever that came out. 2009.

Last time your card got declined at the cash register.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Never

LT you had a good night's sleep?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

This past weekend

Last time u broke something expensive?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't remember.


LT you watched lesbian porn?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

When I watched Blue is the Warmest Color. 

Last time you "hauled *** outta there."


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can't remember



When was the last time you hugged someone?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

About a month ago.


LT you had a sundae?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago

Last time you were injured


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Last week, won at a pub quiz!


Last time you had something on your face and realised it too late?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No idea lol. 



When was the last time you had a really weird dream?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Few weeks ago

Last time you dealt with a rude customer?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Friday

Wwtlt you went somewhere nice?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A month ago to the beech

Last time you went on an adventure?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Time to make a plan

Wwtlt you had crisps/chips?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No idea


When was the last time you went anywhere without your cellphone?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Probably a few months ago. I do forget it on occasion. 

LT you were pulled over by the police?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I believe it was June 9, 2018 for a random breath test. 

When was the last time you spaced out in a daydream?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Pretty much every day.

LT you watched TV?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Quite a while ago. I don't even remember. 

LT you used a coffee maker?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Today

Wwtlt you saw something you liked?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yesterday

Last time u saw a trail of ants?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am guessing last summer.

The last time you had a really interesting conversation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't remember



When was the last time your alarm clock didn't go off when it was suppose to?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Few weeks ago

Last time you went to the gym?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Summer '18 to enquire.

Wwtlt you spent time with others?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Yesterday. 


When was the last time you put something in the oven to cook?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Years ago

Last time u accidentally injured yourself?


----------



## MMyoutube (Feb 17, 2019)

Two months ago in my friends 18teen birthday, it was lit. 
When was the last time you went to bed before 10pm?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Few weeks ago

Last time u borrowed money from someone?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Can't remember. 

Last time you moved?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

Last time u had a toenail sandwich


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yuck! Never! 

Last time you happily munched on cereal?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

This mornin

Last time you volunteered for something


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

technically, I'm volunteering for something right at this very moment. I went and helped with disaster relief a couple of times last year.

When's the last time you did something exciting?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Too long to count. 

Last time you thought about cutting ties with someone.


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

When I was buying a car and the sleaze ball finance guy decided to insult me because I insisted on using my own financing. I should have told him to "just stfu and take my check or I'm leaving. "

WWTLT you lit a candle?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last month

Last time u had leg pain?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yesterday

Last time you signed your name?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Last week for a Delivery 

Last time u watched a silent film?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Only seen snippets of them.

Went bowling?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Can't remember. 

Got a bowl cut and went to the bathroom afterwards?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not sure, but I once tried to cut my hair in the bathroom before.

When's the last time you tried something you hadn't tried before?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Like, today. 

Last time you grunted


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevarr

Last time u broke the law


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I jaywalked this afternoon

When was the last time you listened to a vinyl record?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Only on YT

Last time u uninstalled a PC program?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

A couple months ago.

When was the last time you couldn't sleep?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yesterday

Last time u argued with a customer


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Dunno. 

Last time you were really mean to someone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Months ago

Last time u saw a rodent?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Yesterday it started to run out of a bush at me. I did a damn 100m sprint out of there lol.

Last time you peed yourself?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Um, dunno. 

Last time you played peek-a-boo, and got poked?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

Last time u answered the door?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Can't remember. 

Last time you talked.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never have 

Last time u hung up on someone?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol I'm sure I have without a shadow of a doubt. 

Last time you enrolled on a course?


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Some time last year. 

Last time you got really angry.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dunno

Last time u read a College textbook?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No idea


When was the last time you did any kind of yard work?


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I mowed a lawn a couple weeks ago. 

When was the last time you looked at yourself in the mirror?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

a long time..try to avoid doing that


when was the last time you attended a baseball game?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago

Last time u drank/ate something past it's expiration date?


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

It's been a long time. I'm sensitive about checking that stuff lol I had some old oatmeal, and that stuff is supposed to last. It was moldy. Disgusting.

The last time you were on an airplane?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevur 

Last time u broke a bone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can't remember.


When was the last time had Chinese food?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Last week twice. Once when I made stir fry, then a couple of days later when someone wanted to go there for lunch. 

When's the last time you bought a new pair of shoes?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's been awhile

Last time u had cockroach soup?


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

last night actually. good stuff

last time you got an eyelash in your eye


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Neber

Last time u were drunk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A long time ago.


Stoned on marijuana?


----------



## Sweet&Sour (Apr 11, 2019)

over three years ago.

when was the last time you bought dipping dots?


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

At least 5 years.

When was the last time you used a CD to play music?


----------



## Sweet&Sour (Apr 11, 2019)

almost a decade ago

when was the last time you said hi to your neighbor


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

My neighbor is pretty aggressive when it comes to engagement so, but she is cool. The last time I came home from work I guess. 


When was the last time you had to fix something?


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

I fixed a keychain yesterday.

When was the last time you danced?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

LOL Long time ago at a party.


Were intoxicated?


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

In 2007.

Wwtlt you ate fish?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A few weeks ago.


Dated a celebrity?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

LOL...never!

when was the last time you yelled at someone?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Been a while.


LT you went an entire night without sleep?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago

Last time u were in pain


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

About 6 years ago when the morphine wore off.


When was the last time you puked up.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Last night from anxiety

Last time you went to the cinema


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Can’t even remember, probably 6 months at least.

Last time you ate out, fast-food or restaurant


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Ugh.. Last week, there was a mcdonalds next to the university building where I had to take an exam, and the toilets were crowded because of hunderds of people taking the same exam, hence I bought a meal a bit before the exam, to use the customer only bathroom. (Also at least you wont run out of energy during the exam!)

When was the last time you took the bus?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Damn I think it's been 2-3 years. It was when I was doing some charity work so yeah a while back

Last time you shouted at someone?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Long ago.


Last time you repeated a question?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

Last time u were intoxicated


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably at a Christmas party... my tolerance is pretty weak now

when's the last time you banned someone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Years ago

Last time u went underwater


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Years ago.

LT you were normal?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Neverr

Last time u woke up earlier than 5AM?


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

A long time ago.

When was the last time you went on vacation?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long ago

Last time u accidentally hurt yourself


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It's like a daily occurrence with me. I'm happy that I haven't poked out an eye or walked off a cliff up to this point, but I have had multiple broken body parts in the mean time.

When's the last time you ate food that gave you a tummy ache?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

just a few days ago


When was the last time you visited a casino?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never been in one. 

WWTLT you were eating chips and so wrapped up in the glory of it that you bit the tip of your finger?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

This morning. I like to deepthroat my fingers after and give em a little bite

Last time you pooped


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shh

Last time u traveled out of the country?


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I want to say 5 years ago or so? 

Last time you went to the cinema??


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Three months ago.

Last time you burped.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably after a coke

When's the last time you kissed somebody or ate Hershey kisses if that doesn't apply?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Had some of those a few days ago

Last time u broke a bone?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It has been a few years. Probably a record.

The last time you looked up something you didn't know who or what it was?


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

an hour ago, googling "L2TP connection" for evening class thingy.

When's the last time you complimented someone?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Today, I'm forever complimenting people lol. 

Last time you did star jumps?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevar

Last time u got arrested


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It's been awhile. Just avoid committing your crimes around donut shops :roll

When's the last time you waited to the last minute to do something?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No idea lol 



When was the last time you had your picture taken?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

With a fish I caught in April


When is the last time you cooked something from a recipe?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I dunno. I kind of like to wing it. I guess I made pancakes a couple of days ago that at some point was from a recipe.


When's the last time you flirted with someone?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably the Taco Bell shortage of 07

When the last time you bought a pack of gum?


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Like a few days ago.

When was the last time you went for a walk?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yesterday

Last time u slept for less than 5 hours?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

A few weeks ago. 


When was the last time you went to a concert?


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

2016, Adele.

When was the last time you talked to a stranger?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

The other day at the store


When was the last time you went to the beach?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A few days ago

Last time u cut up veggies?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Last night when I was making food for the week.

When's the last time you were excited to attend some event?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Been awhile 

Last time u went for an early morning walk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Not since last summer. 


The last time you were stuck in traffic??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Short traffic. A few days ago.

When was the last time you went to a restaurant?


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

A few days ago I went to a sushi restaurant.

When was the last time you went to a beach?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Last year at a lake

WWTLT you took a nap?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't know but is a nap related to a paper towel... a napkin. 1st grade comedian 

When's the last time you saw something that wowed you?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't remember.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When was the last time you blew bubbles?


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Probably a solid four years or so ago. I used to chew gum a lot in the past, especially after meals.
If the question you meant to ask was: "When was the last time you blew probably poisonous bubbles from a gob of glue stuck on the end of a little asbestos straw?", then I'd say 22 years ago for sure. Ahh, days on the overseas family plantation.

When's the last time you smelled wet pavement?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A few weeks ago.

LT you smoked marijuana?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Never. Have considered trying edibles but think I'd rather try mushrooms.

When was the last time you saw a wild animal?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I suppose about 20 minutes ago while I was running but it's been a while since I've out in the wild and saw animals that weren't somewhat used to people.


When's the last time you threw a party?


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I think the Halloween before last.

When was the last time you baked a cake?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Over a month ago I think. It was a grocery store(Kroger) generic version of the mix and the directions were wrong. I followed the directions and the volume was too low to fill the cake pan that it said it could and after cooking in a smaller pan it came out dense/thick. Found the brand name version's directions online and it called for a cup more water or something like that. We called the Kroger number on the box, but they said the directions couldn't be wrong, even though it called for a cup? less water than the same size mix by the brand name. So not a great cake.

When was the last time you ate something healthy?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

If you count hot pepper flakes as healthy (I think they are), then yesterday. As far as a whole traditionally healthy meal, that hasn't been since March before the governor locked people down when I had a salad at Hello Bistro. I'm not sure if Subway counts as healthy, but I've had that since.

When was the last time you had a haircut?


----------



## Evelin_ (May 27, 2020)

in March.
When was the last time you talked/texted a friend?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Depends what you mean by friend. Talked to someone I haven't met in real life on facebook maybe a week or so ago. 



When was the last time you went to a movie theater?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

March 5th for _The Lodge_. I was going to go to _The Invisible Man_ the day they closed down, like 3/16 or something. I called the day before and they said the plan was to be open, but they closed.

When was the last time you went to an amusement park?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

It's been twenty-plus years. A few parking lot carnivals in that time, though. 

When was the last time you rode a bike?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Sometime in the early 1990s.

When was the last time you intentionally made a major change in your life?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Sorry dont get the question?


When was the last time you attended a live professionl sporting event?


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Last summer. Cricket

Last time you ate McD?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

About 3 weeks ago


When was the last time you pranged out over something somebody said to you and smashed something/punched wall


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Three days ago. Glass.

Last time you went to see a medical Dr ?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Saw a certified nurse practitioner a little over a week ago. Probably saw a doctor last year or the year before.


When was the last time you went for a walk?


----------



## Hereyea (Jul 14, 2020)

A while ago can not remember. We usually have to drive around here or use a bike/scooter etc

When was the last time you put on chapstick/lip gloss


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Probably a half hour ago. I've carried one in my pocket every day since junior high. I've probably used up hundreds of tubes. Berry blistex is my favorite. I buy it in bulk from Amazon.


When was the last time you used a search engine other than google?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Just now, but only because Microsoft pays me to run pointless Bing searches to make their use stats look better to advertisers. A few minutes a day of keyboard mashing pays off.

When was the last time you used an encyclopedia other than Wikipedia?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess there's some online science and history encyclopedias that I've used in the recent past.

When's the last time you climbed a tree?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Some time as a child I think. There was a tree in the garden I used to climb a lot. My mum wanted it chopped down a few years ago so I helped my brother with that kind of sad. Actually it could also have been as a teenager I think. I remember jumping off this tree branch near where I live at some point I dunno. It's been at least 13 years.

When was the last time you drank tea (I'm not very creative with these threads.)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Right now :lol

When was the last time you walked barefoot on grass or sand ?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It's been a couple of years probably. I need to go to the beach again. 

When's the last time you fell asleep in a class or a meeting?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Never ever. Too anxious and alert to ever have fallen asleep with other people around.

When was the last you yelled or angrily sniped at someone?


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Yesterday. 



When was the last time you bought something off the candy and gum rack by the checkout lane?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No idea

When was the last time you cleaned off your desk.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Completely cleaned one month ago; partially cleaned yesterday.

When was the last time you sang in the shower?


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

This morning 

When was the last time you saw a movie that made you cry


----------



## kyoukyo (Aug 27, 2020)

Maybe six months ago.


When was the last time you went for a jog?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I think it was on Monday. I'll probably go again tomorrow.


When was the last time someone broke your heart? : (


----------

